# Fish Nerds Thread



## mike515

Esfa said:


> Trillian does all my work for me now. :flrt: I just float about making pointless posts. Woop.


 
Yeah I seem to be doing a lot of that as well now. I miss it when it was just me you and ash in here


----------



## Esfa

mike515 said:


> Yeah I seem to be doing a lot of that as well now. I miss it when it was just me you and ash in here


In other words... Trillian GTFO. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

:flrt:


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> Yeah I seem to be doing a lot of that as well now. I miss it when it was just me you and ash in here


Awwww, nostalgia :flrt: Those were the good old days. We could be mean to each other to our hearts content and never get spankings.... not like now :whip:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> Awwww, nostalgia :flrt: Those were the good old days. We could be mean to each other to our hearts content and never get spankings.... not like now :whip:


Big brother is always watching.  :whip:


----------



## mike515

*Ashmashmash, Esfa and Mike515, the 3 fish forum old gits thread*

yeah lets go beat up trillian and snakes r great. Make it how it used to be


I suppose BTT can stay, what with the proper fish and everything


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> yeah lets go beat up trillian and snakes r great. Make it how it used to be


We cant do that! 























I like Trillian :whistling2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Bring it on loosers! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Esfa

Snakes r grreat said:


> Bring it on loosers! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I would so win.


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Esfa said:


> I would so win.


You would have a big EPIC FAIL!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Esfa

LOL!

I'd win and you know it! :whip: 

Love the thread btw. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AshMashMash

Hahah, woop, our own thread :flrt:


----------



## mike515

I didn't make this thread.



I think someone has been playing around with his moderator abilities. I wonder who it could be? hmmmm, maybe it's the only mod that actually bothers us. Cunning that.



But yeah, nice idea. I like the title of old git.


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> I like the title of old git.


Course you do  Tis perfect...

Tbh, what we need is a fish sub-section: Off Topic (Fish), or Fish (Off Topic). That way jack wouldn't have to constantly delete our posts, move and create threads... etc etc :lol2:


----------



## Esfa

AshMashMash said:


> Course you do  Tis perfect...
> 
> Tbh, what we need is a fish sub-section: Off Topic (Fish), or Fish (Off Topic). That way jack wouldn't have to constantly delete our posts, move and create threads... etc etc :lol2:



Noooo, he loves the work we create. :lol2::whistling2:


----------



## mike515

Exactly, we give him things to do.



But yeah wooo 1800 posts


----------



## becciboooot

ur all geeks lol :flrt::flrt:


----------



## AshMashMash

Esfa said:


> Noooo, he loves the work we create. :lol2::whistling2:


This is true. He told me so, many many times. 



Snakesrgrreat said:


> I love it when those gits in fishy make me lots of work to do....


See. 



mike515 said:


> But yeah wooo 1800 posts


Woop


----------



## carpy

and carpy when he bothers coming here!!!


----------



## Esfa

carpy said:


> and carpy when he bothers coming here!!!


.......:whistling2:


----------



## mike515

becciboooot said:


> ur all geeks lol :flrt::flrt:


 
wooooaaaaahhhhh there. A newbie, starting fights. This could be fun lol.



jokes, welcome to RFUK


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> wooooaaaaahhhhh there. A newbie,


Meh, newbie-ish. You know who she is?


----------



## mike515

No idea. Not a clue lol. Just going on post count


----------



## Esfa

mike515 said:


> wooooaaaaahhhhh there. A newbie, starting fights. This could be fun lol.
> 
> 
> 
> jokes, welcome to RFUK


Thats my sister. Ignore her. :lol2:


----------



## Caz

becciboooot said:


> ur all geeks lol :flrt::flrt:


AGREED..:war:
:lol2:


----------



## mike515

Esfa said:


> Thats my sister. Ignore her. :lol2:


does that mean I'll have some backup now when I take the piss out of you . If so then wooooo


----------



## Snakes r grreat

mike515 said:


> I think someone has been playing around with his moderator abilities. I wonder who it could be? hmmmm, maybe it's the only mod that actually bothers us. Cunning that.
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, nice idea. I like the title of old git.


I simply cleaned up someones thread so it didnt have you 3 gits going on about the good old days. :Na_Na_Na_Na:



AshMashMash said:


> Im a big pansy!


:whistling2:



Caz said:


> AGREED..:war:
> :lol2:


Too right! The 3 of them sit here with their hot chocolate and slippers at night. 

:flrt:


----------



## mike515

Caz said:


> AGREED..:war:
> :lol2:


 
You're one as well lol


----------



## carpy

mike515 said:


> does that mean I'll have some backup now when I take the piss out of you . If so then wooooo


lol - if i am here i will back you up - always fun slating someone :lol2:


----------



## mike515

Yeah but no one can dish out abuse like a sister.

On paper and in practice im smarter than both my sisters without a challenge but I can't ever win an argument with them. It's a talent only a sister has. Though I can annoy and embarress them like a treat. a skill only a brother has lol


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny

step up to your stage boys.lol:notworthy:


----------



## Trillian




----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> :whistling2:


Now thats just mean. I didn't even profess to be able to take you on 

I so would have kicked your ass though


----------



## mike515

AshMashMash said:


> Now thats just mean. I didn't even profess to be able to take you on
> 
> I so would have kicked your ass though


 
Come on ash. Grow a pair


----------



## Snakes r grreat

mike515 said:


> Come on ash. Grow a pair


 
:lol2: He's not hit the age yet Mike.


----------



## _jake_

'Tis true, no one can have as good abuse as sisters!:devil:

Hello Esfa's Sister: victory: and welcome to RFUK!!


----------



## Reptilover

IMO there should be a sub-section,

Ask The Experts

OR OR OR

Esfa's Shrimp Section

 Personalise up the forums xD


----------



## Esfa

Esfa's shrimp section sounds good. :whistling2:

It's not a bad idea actually... to have an Aquatic Invert section.


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Esfa said:


> Esfa's shrimp section sounds good. :whistling2:
> 
> It's not a bad idea actually... to have an Aquatic Invert section.


Your bad enough without your own RFUK platform! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Esfa

I not bad


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> Come on ash. Grow a pair


Le hidden text?


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> Le hidden text?


Dur! We all saw it. :whip:


----------



## mike515

hidden text?

what hidden text


----------



## Esfa

AshMashMash said:


> Now thats just mean. I didn't even profess to be able to take you on
> 
> I so would have kicked your ass though



this hidden text. : victory:


----------



## mike515

AshMashMash said:


> Le hidden text?


Oh that hidden text lol. my bad


Esfa is a big girl with massive breasts


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> Dur! We all saw it. :whip:


See, we didn't _all_ :whip:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> See, we didn't _all_ :whip:


Where did i stick that red 1 point. :whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> Where did i stick that red 1 point. :whistling2:


Thats so unfair  You know I would die without rfuk. I have no tv here... what do you expect me to do?:O :bash::whip:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> Thats so unfair  You know I would die without rfuk. I have no tv here... what do you expect me to do?:O :bash::whip:


 Ya old women! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> I have no tv here...


No TV?? Are you serious? :eek4:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> No TV?? Are you serious? :eek4:


Yes! I know!  Uber fail, tbh.

Tis at my dads house... they work so much and have such busy lives they dont have a TV. So... the titternet is my life at the mo


----------



## mike515

i love hidden text.
I knew you'd check this post for hidden text. Ha ha, dance puppets.find the other text in the thread
you can say allsorts


----------



## AshMashMash

I saw it in the other one too :Na_Na_Na_Na: Just, you made fun of matt not me... so i didn't comment, lol. 

I always check for hidden stuff if the post is longer than the text you see... sneaky buggers


----------



## mike515

AshMashMash said:


> I saw it in the other one too :Na_Na_Na_Na: Just, you made fun of matt not me... so i didn't comment, lol.
> 
> I always check for hidden stuff if the post is longer than the text you see... sneaky buggers


 
fair enough. i wonder if you'll see this though? snakes aren't great is lame


----------



## AshMashMash

I did see... but only cos I assumed you would do. I wont quote though, it ruins it


----------



## mike515

im gonna end up checking every post on here now. just in case lol


----------



## _jake_

Snakes rr great is lame init mike515??:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

herpmad_boi said:


> Snakes rr great is lame init mike515??:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Epic FAIL at spelling the name wrong. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mike515

Snakes r grreat said:


> Epic FAIL at spelling the name wrong. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


herpmad boi got told


----------



## _jake_

mike515 said:


> herpmad boi got told


 I know but heyy im going for a carvery:no1:


----------



## AshMashMash

herpmad_boi said:


> I know but heyy *im going for a carvery*:no1:


Hahahahahaha! Best come back ever


----------



## Esfa

I have massive breasts? new one for me! :whistling2:


----------



## mike515

esfa what have you done now to have your post edited by snakes?


----------



## Esfa

talked about my breasts!


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Esfa said:


> talked about my breasts!


Mr Innocent there! :yeahright:


----------



## Esfa

As always! :whistling2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

This very nearly got onto page 3! mg:

Can't be having that now can we. :whip:

How are my fav 3 boring old gits then? :flrt:


----------



## mike515

I'm good cheers mate. yourself?

Matt and ash aren't on MSN so I reckon they might actually be doing something at the moment which makes a change.

Matts on MSN all day. He's online when I check my emails in the morning and still online when I go online properly in the evening. nothing to do in his life I think lol


----------



## Snakes r grreat

mike515 said:


> I'm good cheers mate. yourself?
> 
> Matt and ash aren't on MSN so I reckon they might actually be doing something at the moment which makes a change.
> 
> Matts on MSN all day. He's online when I check my emails in the morning and still online when I go online properly in the evening. nothing to do in his life I think lol


Ash is offline at the moment until he gets his net back at uni, maybe he will take the opportunity to get a life... :lol2:

Not sure why Matchew is not online, maybe he has found himself a nice young LADY. :whistling2:


----------



## mike515

Snakes r grreat said:


> Ash is offline at the moment until he gets his net back at uni, maybe he will take the opportunity to get a life... :lol2:
> 
> Not sure why Matchew is not online, maybe he has found himself a nice young LADY. :whistling2:


 
ladyBOY lol. 


I doubt ash will find a life, he's probably busy looking for an internet cafe or just trying to find a computer in PC world connected to the net.


----------



## Esfa

Matt was at college till 5pm, then he had to walk the dogs, make dinner, walk the dogs again, then he read a book. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mike515

Esfa said:


> Matt was at college till 5pm, then he had to walk the dogs, make dinner, walk the dogs again, then he read a book. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
then went out looking for young people of the Thai surprise variety that he could prey on (that's chicks with dicks to those who don't know lol)

seducing them with promises of green cards.

poor ting tong.


just realised that was quite racist. I didn't mean that. Just adapted the little britain sketch to include esfa


----------



## Esfa

mike515 said:


> then went out looking for young people of the Thai surprise variety that he could prey on
> 
> seducing them with promises of green cards.
> 
> poor ting tong.
> 
> 
> just realised that was quite racist. I didn't mean that. Just adapted the little britain sketch to include esfa


no, then i had a shower, and here i am!


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> How are my fav 3 boring old gits then? :flrt:


We are heeeeeere :flrt:



mike515 said:


> Matt and ash aren't on MSN so I reckon they might actually be doing something at the moment which makes a change.


I am indeed. Got back from hols this w/e, but no internet at the mo, as jack says, which is sooooooooo annoying. Plus, even when I do get it back, I have loads to do these next 2 years... 26 weeks of study OUTSIDE of college. We get 2 weeks at easter and xmas off, but thats it, no summer, how sucky. Plus, the days are mostly 9-5, (8-5 on friday!), and I have all the lectures to write up in the evenings, and need to complete my research thingy in the w/e's before 6th Dec... argh :devil: :bash:



Snakes r grreat said:


> Ash is offline at the moment until he gets his net back at uni, maybe he will take the opportunity to get a life... :lol2:


Hahahahahaha... jack that is laughable. Life dear? Me dear? No dear...


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> Hahahahahaha... jack that is laughable. Life dear? Me dear? No dear...


Oh dear... how..... erm.... Gay! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> Oh dear... how..... erm.... Gay! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:Na_Na_Na_Na: You loved it. About as witty as I get tis.


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na: You loved it. About as witty as I get tis.


You really did excell yourself i have to say.


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> You really did excell yourself i have to say.


Haha, I did indeed. Quick reply... someone bored at work?


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> Haha, I did indeed. Quick reply... someone bored at work?


Yes! Not long left now though. :whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> Yes! Not long left now though. :whistling2:


I have a half day today, woop! :2thumb: But, still got loads of work. Only on comps quickly whilst getting a book out....


----------



## carpy

so this is the fish forum division of the random chat!


----------



## Esfa

carpy said:


> so this is the fish forum division of the random chat!


No, this is the sexy men's chat. You may join.


----------



## mike515

Er sexy men and a wierd child who associates with sexy men. 

unlucky esfa


----------



## Snakes r grreat

What's Ash doing here then? :whistling2:


----------



## Esfa

Snakes r grreat said:


> What's Ash doing here then? :whistling2:


He's the weird child who associates with sexy men. Obviously. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trillian

Esfa said:


> He's the weird child who associates with *sexy men*. Obviously.


I've yet to meet one of those on here...:whistling2:


----------



## mike515

Trillian said:


> I've yet to meet one of those on here...:whistling2:


er talk to me and ash then lol. esfa's the creepy child


----------



## AshMashMash

Esfa said:


> He's the weird child who associates with sexy men. Obviously. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You're both mean 



mike515 said:


> er talk to me and ash then lol. esfa's the creepy child


Mikes not :Na_Na_Na_Na: :flrt:


----------



## Trillian

mike515 said:


> er talk to me and ash then lol. esfa's the creepy child


Aww - Esfa's a sweetheart. :flrt:


----------



## Esfa

Trillian said:


> Aww - Esfa's a sweetheart. :flrt:


Win :flrt:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Trillian said:


> Aww - Esfa's a sweetheart. :flrt:


OMG! mg: :crazy:


----------



## Trillian

Snakes r grreat said:


> OMG!


You can tell I'm a newbie, can't you? :lol2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Trillian said:


> You can tell I'm a newbie, can't you? :lol2:


I should ban you for it..... its just..... wrong!


----------



## Esfa

Snakes r grreat said:


> I should ban you for it..... its just..... wrong!


Should I tell them what you just said on msn? hmmm... :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Trillian

Snakes r grreat said:


> I should ban you for it..... its just..... wrong!


Ooh, my first banning...:Na_Na_Na_Na:

:eek4: Or is a banning offence to taunt a Mod?? In which case, sorry m'lud...:notworthy::lol2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Esfa said:


> Should I tell them what you just said on msn? hmmm... :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


What, that i will ban you too. 



Trillian said:


> Ooh, my first banning...:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :eek4: Or is a banning offence to taunt a Mod?? In which case, sorry m'lud...:notworthy::lol2:


I will let you off.... this time. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trillian

Snakes r grreat said:


> I will let you off.... this time


:2thumb:


----------



## Esfa

Snakes r grreat said:


> What, that i will ban you too.


No, that deep deep *DEEP* down, you _almost _think im cool. 8)


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Esfa said:


> No, that deep deep *DEEP* down, you _almost _think im cool. 8)


Hah, such a sentence is laughable! :rotfl:


----------



## Trillian

Snakes r grreat said:


> Hah, such a sentence is laughable!


Denial is not just a river in Egypt...:lol2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Trillian said:


> Denial is not just a river in Egypt...:lol2:


You really do want it dont you! :whip::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trillian

Snakes r grreat said:


> Who really do want it dont you!


Note to self: Never taunt The Great Oz especially when he has his finger on the Ban button...:whistling2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Trillian said:


> Note to self: Never taunt The Great Oz especially when he has his finger on the Ban button...:whistling2:


Guess where my finger is right now.... :whistling2:


----------



## Trillian

Snakes r grreat said:


> Guess where my finger is right now...


I always suspected that such a device existed...:lol2:


----------



## Esfa

Snakes r grreat said:


> Guess where my finger is right now.... :whistling2:
> 
> View attachment 2397


why is there no "we love esfa" button?  All the mods love me.....


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Esfa said:


> why is there no "we love esfa" button?  All the mods love me.....


There is an Esfa button.... Temp Ban. :lol2:


----------



## Esfa

Snakes r grreat said:


> There is an Esfa button.... Temp Ban. :lol2:


meanie! :whip::lol2:


----------



## Trillian

Snakes r grreat said:


> There is an Esfa button.... Temp Ban.


wned8:


----------



## mike515

I agree that the esfa button requires the word ban. But is temporary the other word that's required?

I think permenant sounds much better


----------



## AshMashMash

lolol. You all make me laugh :flrt:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> lolol. You all make me laugh :flrt:


 
Oh dear, look what the cat dragged in. :whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> Oh dear, look what the cat dragged in. :whistling2:


Dont pretend you dont love me... 3-4 weeks of ash-missing-ness to come... I know you're all going hate it :whistling2:


----------



## mike515

are you joking? It's gonna be brilliant


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> are you joking? It's gonna be brilliant


Oi! :whip: I retract my "Mike is the nice one :flrt:" statement :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> Oi! :whip: I retract my "Mike is the nice one :flrt:" statement :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Are you still here? :bash:


----------



## mike515

for some one who's got no internet, he ain't half posting a fair bit.


I just think he wanted a load of people telling him how they would miss him


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> for some one who's got no internet, he ain't half posting a fair bit.
> 
> 
> I just think he wanted a load of people telling him how they would miss him


I dont need to be told :flrt:

Yeh, I am sat in college. About to go in a min  Had PM's and emails to sort... and got carried away :blush:


----------



## mike515

Well a month on. 


So it's just me and ash left now then. I believe esfa has hit puberty and discovered the joys of self-satisfaction. Yup apparently he has left. I dunno how long for, apparently it's indefinate, but lets face it, he'll be back lol.


So yeah. Thought I'd try and re-kindle the old gits thread. I would like to propose a new member of the fishy old gits as well. I think trillian should join us. That's right women can be old gits.


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> Well a month on.
> 
> 
> So it's just me and ash left now then. I believe esfa has hit puberty and discovered the joys of self-satisfaction. Yup apparently he has left. I dunno how long for, apparently it's indefinate, but lets face it, he'll be back lol.
> 
> 
> So yeah. Thought I'd try and re-kindle the old gits thread. I would like to propose a new member of the fishy old gits as well. I think trillian should join us. That's right women can be old gits.



I concure  Trillian, will you join our clan?

Also, about matt "leaving". Some posts on his sisters account are a bit jubious to say the least :whistling2:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/2720452-post5.html



> my bro used 2 have 1 with gobees, platys and nerate snails


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## _jake_

AshMashMash said:


> Hahahahahaha! Best come back ever


 Wooop go me:no1:


----------



## mike515

AshMashMash said:


> I concure  Trillian, will you join our clan?
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


 
join us :devil:


you'll never leave:help:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

mike515 said:


> join us :devil:
> 
> 
> you'll never leave:help:


Isn't that what Matt said? :whistling2:


----------



## Trillian

mike515 said:


> I think Trillian should join us. That's right women can be old gits.





AshMashMash said:


> I concur...Trillian, will you join our clan?


Ooh, I accept. :flrt:

I guess that makes me an "old gitette" then...:lol:

I miss Esfa though...


----------



## mike515

not calling you a bloke but you are far more manly than me or ash. Let's face it, ash bats for the other team and I can barely drive, read a map but I can cook and clean like a demon.


----------



## Snakes r grreat

mike515 said:


> not calling you a bloke but you are far more manly than me or ash. Let's face it, ash bats for the other team and I can barely drive, read a map but I can cook and clean like a demon.


Is this your way of coming out to us Mike? :whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> Is this your way of coming out to us Mike? :whistling2:


If it is, I have first dibs!

And welcome trillian


----------



## AshMashMash

Haha, I've just noticed the title of the thread: thanks Jack!


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> Haha, I've just noticed the title of the thread: thanks Jack!


The Lord moves in mysterious ways! :whistling2:


----------



## mike515

Snakes r grreat said:


> Is this your way of coming out to us Mike? :whistling2:


no



AshMashMash said:


> If it is, I have first dibs!
> 
> And welcome trillian


 
no 




Snakes r grreat said:


> The Lord moves in mysterious ways! :whistling2:


 
You aren't the lord. You can try but you just aren't


----------



## Snakes r grreat

mike515 said:


> You aren't the lord. You can try but you just aren't


I can send you to the pits of hell with one click! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Snakes r grreat said:


> I can send you to the pits of hell with one click! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yep. hes the lord tbh.


----------



## mike515

a ban from rfuk is not the pits of hell


----------



## Snakes r grreat

mike515 said:


> a ban from rfuk is not the pits of hell


Who said anything about a ban, there's more than one way to skin a cat. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trillian

mike515 said:


> not calling you a bloke but you are far more manly than me or ash.


:eek4: :bash:

By what criteria?? Although if you can cook and clean like a demon then you're a better woman than I am...:lol2:



AshMashMash said:


> And welcome Trillian


Thank you, m'dear. :flrt:


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> a ban from rfuk is not the pits of hell


I would beg to differ  I'm always being threatened with that  mean old mods. :whip:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> I would beg to differ  I'm always being threatened with that  mean old mods. :whip:


 
Sometimes we do it too. :lol2:


----------



## mike515

Trillian said:


> :eek4: :bash:
> 
> By what criteria?? Although if you can cook and clean like a demon then you're a better woman than I am...:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, m'dear. :flrt:


 
because me and ash are like a couple of old women. NOT an actual couple ash. Alrite? JUST NO lol


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> because me and ash are like a couple of old women. NOT an actual couple ash. Alrite? JUST NO lol


Damn you! :whip:

One of these days... one of these days...


----------



## Trillian

Snakes r grreat said:


> Sometimes we do it too.


Yes, your finger does seem to hover over the Ban button quite a bit...:Na_Na_Na_Na:



mike515 said:


> because me and ash are like a couple of old women. NOT an actual couple ash. Alrite? JUST NO lol


Be careful what you wish for...:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

AshMashMash said:


> I would beg to differ  I'm always being threatened with that  mean old mods. :whip:


 if you got banneed your life would be sent to the great darkness of the rfuk life-less band.


----------



## AshMashMash

herpmad_boi said:


> if you got banneed your life would be sent to the great darkness of the rfuk life-less band.


I know  I would die. God forbid it.


----------



## _jake_

AshMashMash said:


> I know  I would die. God forbid it.


 yessum, its a very, very rough place on RFUK, one slip up and your life is sent to the pits of doom, so tread carefully my dear Rfukers..


----------



## mike515

anyone actually been in touch with esfa? I haven't seen him on MSN recently either. Im assuming he's just blocked me because im on here?


I'm shocked, it's been a month since he's gone (I think) and he hasn't even been on his account. I reckon his 'sister' is still watching the forum though lol


----------



## Snakes r grreat

mike515 said:


> anyone actually been in touch with esfa? I haven't seen him on MSN recently either. Im assuming he's just blocked me because im on here?
> 
> 
> I'm shocked, it's been a month since he's gone (I think) and he hasn't even been on his account. I reckon his 'sister' is still watching the forum though lol


Funnily enough, he has asked to have his account reactivated today. Once i have 5 mins, i shall go to our lord t-bo and get it sorted.


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Oh dear, it is done, he is back online. :devil:


----------



## reptile_man_08

Booo.:war:


----------



## AshMashMash

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Excellent 

Welcome back smelly.


----------



## Esfa

HAI DER. 

:flrt:


----------



## AshMashMash

Hihi. 

Thread title needs changing _again_ now :whip: Make up your mind sonnyjim.


----------



## mike515

for those who haven't seen it:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/205010-s-club-retardation.html

YouTube - LOLOLOLOLO


Just to confirm, it is indeed Matt (esfa), he was not stoned or drunk, and yes you do need to PM every mod you can asking to have it made a sticky


----------



## Esfa

mike515 said:


> for those who haven't seen it:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/205010-s-club-retardation.html
> 
> YouTube - LOLOLOLOLO
> 
> 
> Just to confirm, it is indeed Matt (esfa), he was not stoned or drunk, and yes you do need to PM every mod you can asking to have it made a sticky



about 80% right there.


----------



## Bonkers!

I'm neither here nor there about your return. You're an annoying little sod but on the other hand you stir a lot of trouble up on the forum which is always fun to witness. Welcome back I guess :S


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Thread title needs changing _again_


So long as I'm still one of the "old gits"...:lol2:

I made a very poor Esfa substitute I'm sure but glad to see you back, hon. :2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash

leelee862 said:


> you stir a lot of trouble up on the forum which is always fun to witness.


That is very true :no1:



Trillian said:


> So long as I'm still one of the "old gits"...:lol2:
> 
> I made a very poor Esfa substitute I'm sure but glad to see you back, hon. :2thumb:


Hahah, I think so  I think it should be four now then... _if_ we allow Esfa back in :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mike515

yeah he's back in. Those videos on their own earn him a space in the old gits clan.


I dunno trillian, are you grumpy enough? You never seem to cause arguments or bite peoples heads off for no reason. You need to be more aggressive, especially to new members lol


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> You need to be more aggressive,


Its true :devil:

Say things like: "So, mike; when we gonna get to see this magical tank of yours?" :flrt:


----------



## mike515

or things like, f*** off ash you dirty poo pirate


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> or things like, f*** off ash you dirty poo pirate


Hahahahaha, who's a grumpy grump tonight?

I still think that was a compliment on the other thread :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mike515

no it weren't. Im not a grumpy grump. Man up you woman. Im a miserable c*** lol not a limp wristed 'grumpy grump'.

I never put you as a queen but hey guess I was wrong


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> no it weren't. Im not a grumpy grump. Man up you woman. Im a miserable c*** lol not a limp wristed 'grumpy grump'.
> 
> I never put you as a queen but hey guess I was wrong


lolol. I'm not a queen. Though, if you're into that?  :whistling2:


----------



## mike515

ah your one of those gays. Trying to turn the weak into your sinful kind. Dirty immoral b*****d.

Don't you know that your kind need burning at the stake.:war:


----------



## AshMashMash

Hahaha, you entertain me Mike. 

No, what we need is to overtake the world. You would agree, surely, that the world population is growing way to faste for our resources? What we need is a load of gays to come along and therefore reduce the amount of babies produced... stopping the population increase. Yes?


----------



## Esfa

AshMashMash said:


> Hahaha, you entertain me Mike.
> 
> No, what we need is to overtake the world. You would agree, surely, that the world population is growing way to *faste* for our resources? What we need is a load of gays to come along and therefore reduce the amount of babies produced... stopping the population increase. Yes?


turning french today?


----------



## AshMashMash

Esfa said:


> turning french today?


Turning? I am a master of le francais. Je suis tres chic


----------



## Caz

There's enough gay talk in this thread to spin human kind into decline. :whip:


----------



## mike515

All gays must die


----------



## Caz

mike515 said:


> All gays must die


Everyone will die Mike. What will matter when we reach those pearly gates is whether any of us have lied about our fish tanks :lol2::whistling2:


----------



## Trillian

mike515 said:


> I dunno trillian, are you grumpy enough? You never seem to cause arguments or bite peoples heads off for no reason. You need to be more aggressive, especially to new members lol





mike515 said:


> or things like, f*** off ash you dirty poo pirate


What can I say? I'm a Lay-Dee...:lol2:


----------



## mike515

Caz said:


> Everyone will die Mike. What will matter when we reach those pearly gates is whether any of us have lied about our fish tanks :lol2::whistling2:


 
haha funny. Tell you what I'll show St Peter a photo. I think hes earned it. 


Lets face it though, heavens gonna be a bit boring. All those people who have never done anything wrong. kinda sounds like a nerd party to me


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> Lets face it though, heavens gonna be a bit boring.


I really hope its like a big Broadway musical. Everyone's all dressed up and singing to the rafters, and you go out with real.. ..._flourish_. 

YouTube - Scrubs What Death Is Like

:flrt:


----------



## Caz

Oh Mike, all that wind to blow skirts up... (or kilts!:2thumb ahhhh


1.1 _Charcharodon Carcharias, 1.2 Galeocerdo Cuvier, 3.4 Isurus oxyrinchus, 1.8 Sphyrna spp' and finnally 1.0 Loadeous bolloxus_


----------



## mike515

yeah but think about it in hell. Too hot for skirts. I imagine its a massive never ending bbq with a hot tub. Bet satan makes some mean burgers


----------



## mike515

Because I like the attention I thought I'd announce my 19th bday to you lot. Now you can all tell me how much you love me lol. except you Ash, you've made it very clear already and I'd like you to stop


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> Because I like the attention I thought I'd announce my 19th bday to you lot. Now you can all tell me how much you love me lol. except you Ash, you've made it very clear already and I'd like you to stop


Awwwww! Dont be silly Mike, 










HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :2thumb:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Happy Birthday young Michael. :no1:


----------



## _jake_

mike515 said:


> Because I like the attention I thought I'd announce my 19th bday to you lot. Now you can all tell me how much you love me lol. except you Ash, you've made it very clear already and I'd like you to stop


 19:|....... i thought you were like 50 odd:blush:


----------



## Esfa

herpmad_boi said:


> 19:|....... i thought you were like 50 odd:blush:


He is. He's a 50 year old with a fake tank. :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Esfa said:


> He is. He's a 50 year old with a fake tank. :whistling2::whistling2:


 haha, sounds 'bout right:Na_Na_Na_Na:

i wanna be a fishie nerd tooo:whistling2:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

herpmad_boi said:


> 19:|....... i thought you were like 50 odd:blush:


:blush: i thought that too :lol2:


----------



## Tommy123

mike515 said:


> Because I like the attention I thought I'd announce my 19th bday to you lot. Now you can all tell me how much you love me lol. except you Ash, you've made it very clear already and I'd like you to stop


Happy Birthday mate!!


----------



## mike515

Esfa said:


> He is. He's a 50 year old with a fake tank. :whistling2::whistling2:


shut up you bender :whistling2:.


Nah there's me (mike) and John who uses this account as well because he can't be bothered to set up one himself. He's 51 in january so technically your right.


Although i dunno if imaginary people have birthdays? they got big tanks though lol.


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> Nah there's me (mike) and John who uses this account as well because he can't be bothered to set up one himself. He's 51 in january so technically your right.


Ah. So its a Bear/Twink kinda thing?


----------



## Trillian

mike515 said:


> Because I like the attention I thought I'd announce my 19th bday to you lot.


:eek4: Half my age...:whistling2:



herpmad_boi said:


> 19:|....... i thought you were like 50 odd


Me too...:blush:

Right, ignore all previous comments as now I feel like a pervy auld woman...:bash:


----------



## mike515

Trillian said:


> :eek4: Half my age...:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too...:blush:
> 
> Right, ignore all previous comments as now I feel like a pervy auld woman...:bash:


 
nothing wrong with an older woman lol. Im an old man at heart anyway. I listen to radio 2 and drink guiness but hey I like the taste and Radio 1 is just noise


----------



## Trillian

mike515 said:


> nothing wrong with an older woman lol. Im an old man at heart anyway.


Too little, too late. I shall strictly adopt the maternal role from now on with the likes of you and Esfa. So long as you don't have an Oedipal complex...:devil:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Too little, too late. I shall strictly adopt the maternal role from now on with the likes of you and Esfa. So long as you don't have an Oedipal complex...:devil:


What about me? Maternal or flirty?


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> What about me? Maternal or flirty?


Oh definitely flirty...:flrt:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Oh definitely flirty...:flrt:


Haha, score :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> Haha, score :flrt::flrt:


:roll:


----------



## mike515

Trillian said:


> Oh definitely flirty...:flrt:


but he's only a year older than me :sad:


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> :roll:


You're just jealous Mr! :Na_Na_Na_Na:



mike515 said:


> but he's only a year older than me :sad:


But far more mature :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Trillian

mike515 said:


> but he's only a year older than me


:eek4: :bash:

I guess I have three adopted "sons" then...:lol2:
Although Ash does have the gay card in his favour...so actually on reflection, definitely flirty. :flrt:


----------



## AshMashMash

Haha, score, again :flrt:


----------



## HABU

what are we on about here?:whistling2:


----------



## mike515

HABU said:


> what are we on about here?:whistling2:


who knows mate?


I think it's generally just a rejection of me by trillian because she's in love with ash lol


----------



## HABU

mike515 said:


> who knows mate?
> 
> 
> I think it's generally just a rejection of me by trillian because she's in love with ash lol


 the plot thickens... :whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash

HABU said:


> the plot thickens... :whistling2:


You love me too, dont you Habu? :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Trillian

mike515 said:


> I think it's generally just a rejection of me by trillian because she's in love with ash lol


Well I have always enjoyed a challenge...









Awww....'course I loves ya, mike...:flrt:...just not as much as I love Ash! :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> .just not as much as I love Ash! :lol2:


Tbh, who couldn't love this?

*







*


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Tbh, who couldn't love this?


:mf_dribble:Be still my beating heart...:lol2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> Tbh, who couldn't love this?
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jesus Christ come and save us. :roll:


----------



## Trillian

Snakes r grreat said:


> Jesus Christ come and save us.


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> :mf_dribble:Be still my beating heart...:lol2:


Hahaha :flrt:



Snakes r grreat said:


> Jesus Christ come and save us. :roll:


Tbh, when you dont talk to me, you dont have an opinion! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trillian

You tell him, Ash...:devil:

Although I see we keep him busy with changing the name of this thread! :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> You tell him, Ash...:devil:
> 
> Although I see we keep him busy with changing the name of this thread! :lol2:


Haha, yes! I know! lol. Matt will no doubt leave again sooner or later, and it'll need changing again, god love his smexy self :flrt:


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Haha, yes! I know! lol. Matt will no doubt leave again sooner or later, and it'll need changing again, god love his smexy self


I'm confused...are you guys still together or do I have a chance?? :lol2:


----------



## HABU

is this a gay thing?:lol2:


----------



## Trillian

HABU said:


> is this a gay thing?


I'm a LADY...:devil:


----------



## HABU

Trillian said:


> I'm a LADY...:devil:


 women can't be gay? haha! i wasn't meaning anything.... i'm not anti gay or anything.... just didn't want to read the whole thread.:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Trillian

HABU said:


> i'm not anti gay or anything.... just didn't want to read the whole thread.


Well the last few pages have been about me discovering that my fellow "nerds" are all young enough to be my sons...:bash:...but I love them all just the same. :flrt:

Some more than others though - yes, I do play favourites. :lol2:


----------



## HABU

Trillian said:


> Well the last few pages have been about me discovering that my fellow "nerds" are all young enough to be my sons...:bash:...but I love them all just the same. :flrt:
> 
> Some more than others though - yes, I do play favourites. :lol2:


i'm into fish you know.


----------



## Trillian

Oh please, I can only just about handle the three of them...:lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> I'm confused...are you guys still together or do I have a chance?? :lol2:


Haha, we're not :lol2:



Trillian said:


> yes, I do play favourites. :lol2:


:flrt:


----------



## Jake89

Im a fish nerd too i just dont use this section of the forum.
I would also be as bold to say im more of a shrimp lover that Esfa with owning i suppose you could call them 'Morphs' of shrimp worth £500+ EACH.

Yes i breed alot of shrimp, got thousands of Cherry's, tigers and amano's, but my pride and joys are my CRS's (Crystal Red Shrimp) i have many morphs and im currently doing afew breeding projects with them.
My CRS's collection consists of 'Golds, Pure Whites, Grade SS Hinomaru, Grade SS No-entry, Grade SSS Worm, Grade SSS Glory AND THE PRIDE AND JOYS £500++++ PER SHRIMP Grade SSS Antho-head (Flower)'

I will soon be doing another order with arguably the biggest and best CRS breeders in the world 'Taiwan CRS Centre' Great quality and prices, any one wanting to order with them or know more details just p.m me and i will put you in contact with them.

: victory:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

I could just lock it. :devil:


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> I could just lock it. :devil:


Nooooooo. You know if you do, every single fishy thread will turn into a chat one :whistling2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> Nooooooo. You know if you do, every single fishy thread will turn into a chat one :whistling2:


Remember our convo the other day.


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> Remember our convo the other day.


Exactly! So, I need this chat thread... else, I would actually leave if I had nowhere to chat crap all day long I think


----------



## Jake89

AshMashMash said:


> Exactly! So, I need this chat thread... else, I would actually leave if I had nowhere to chat crap all day long I think


 
Aint ths about fish? lol i just posted about fish and my shrimpies :lol2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Jake89 said:


> Aint ths about fish? lol i just posted about fish and my shrimpies :lol2:


This thread, is for the nerds to have their 'nerdy' chat Jake. Stops them ruining all the other threads.... that was the idea anyway.


----------



## AshMashMash

Jake89 said:


> Aint ths about fish? lol i just posted about fish and my shrimpies :lol2:


You'd think, it being in the fishy section eh? But, this particular thread, 99% not :lol2:

Esfa will be pleased with your post when he see's it though


----------



## Jake89

AshMashMash said:


> Esfa will be pleased with your post when he see's it though


 
I think he will huddle into a ball, cry and start rocking that some one likes shrimps more thank him lol


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Haha, we're not


Awww...sorry to hear that, hon. 

*starts plotting* :whistling2:



Snakes r grreat said:


> I could just lock it.


Nooo - please don't do that, Mr. Fab Moderator type person...:notworthy:

Why not create a separate thread for Jake89 (year of birth I'm guessing...) and bung his shrimp chat in there? : victory:



AshMashMash said:


> Exactly! So, I need this chat thread... else, I would actually leave if I had nowhere to chat crap all day long I think


Excuse me - that's _quality_ crap, I'll have you know...:2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Excuse me - that's _quality_ crap, I'll have you know...:2thumb:


So, so true :no1:


----------



## Jake89

Weres ESFA :lol2:


----------



## mike515

HABU said:


> i'm into fish you know.


well then step it up another gear and i'm sure we could be persuaded to let you join us



Jake89 said:


> Im a fish nerd too i just dont use this section of the forum.
> I would also be as bold to say im more of a shrimp lover that Esfa with owning i suppose you could call them 'Morphs' of shrimp worth £500+ EACH.
> 
> Yes i breed alot of shrimp, got thousands of Cherry's, tigers and amano's, but my pride and joys are my CRS's (Crystal Red Shrimp) i have many morphs and im currently doing afew breeding projects with them.
> My CRS's collection consists of 'Golds, Pure Whites, Grade SS Hinomaru, Grade SS No-entry, Grade SSS Worm, Grade SSS Glory AND THE PRIDE AND JOYS £500++++ PER SHRIMP Grade SSS Antho-head (Flower)'
> 
> I will soon be doing another order with arguably the biggest and best CRS breeders in the world 'Taiwan CRS Centre' Great quality and prices, any one wanting to order with them or know more details just p.m me and i will put you in contact with them.
> 
> : victory:


*cough* lame lol



Snakes r grreat said:


> I could just lock it. :devil:


I DARE you. You'd have a mutiny.



Jake89 said:


> Aint ths about fish? lol i just posted about fish and my shrimpies :lol2:


This has gone way past mere fish and shrimps lol. This is more the off topic thread of the fish section



Snakes r grreat said:


> This thread, is for the nerds to have their 'nerdy' chat Jake. Stops them ruining all the other threads.... that was the idea anyway.


it's not nerdy chat. It was originally the old gits moan thread. Now it's the Trillian's an old slapper thread lol (joking)



Jake89 said:


> Weres ESFA :lol2:


Playing with himself after reading about your shrimp collection


----------



## Esfa

IM HEREEEEEEEEEE! :2thumb:


----------



## Jake89

Esfa said:


> IM HEREEEEEEEEEE! :2thumb:


Well have you read my thing about my shrimpies :2thumb:


----------



## Esfa

Jake89 said:


> Well have you read my thing about my shrimpies :2thumb:


Yup! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Trillian

mike515 said:


> Now it's the Trillian's an old slapper thread lol


:eek4: Oh you are sooo getting spanked...:bash:


----------



## AshMashMash

Esfa said:


> Yup! :mf_dribble:


Did you contain your self, or do a little sex wee?



Trillian said:


> :eek4: Oh you are sooo getting spanked...:bash:


And me? :flrt:


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Did you contain your self, or do a little sex wee?


Well that's the first time I've heard THAT particular description...











> And me?


Only if you're _very_ naughty...:lol2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

mike515 said:


> I DARE you. You'd have a mutiny.


You wouldn't be the first, and you wouldn't be the last. One thing that would be garaunteed though, you would lose. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trillian

Snakes r grreat said:


> You wouldn't be the first, and you wouldn't be the last. One thing that would be garaunteed though, you would lose.


Now, now, nice Mod...:flrt:...does flirting work on you guys?? :lol2:


----------



## mike515

Trillian said:


> :eek4: Oh you are sooo getting spanked...:bash:


*bends over* lol



Snakes r grreat said:


> You wouldn't be the first, and you wouldn't be the last. One thing that would be garaunteed though, you would lose. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


yeah but you love it really


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Well that's the first time I've heard THAT particular description...


:lol2: Its less rude 



Snakes r grreat said:


> you would lose. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


This is so true. I'll buy you a cake?


----------



## Trillian

mike515 said:


> *bends over*


whip2 :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

*posts*


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> *posts*


Chicken! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Chicken! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Me = no OT 

Entertain me in here Trillian? Do a little dance for me?


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Entertain me in here Trillian? Do a little dance for me?


Only if you'll join me...:lol:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Only if you'll join me...:lol:


Of course!



















:flrt:


----------



## Trillian

I think you dance better than me! :notworthy:


----------



## AshMashMash

Now thats a phrase I dont think I have ever heard before...


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Now thats a phrase I dont think I have ever heard before...


:no1:

Of course I don't have any real data to go on, just instinct but then I've been told that my instincts are crap so...you do the Maths. :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> you do the Maths. :lol2:


Now, thats something I _can_ do. Lets see:



Trillian said:


> I don't have any real data to go on,


+


Trillian said:


> just instinct


+


Trillian said:


> my instincts are crap


=
I am _not_ a good dancer :no1:


----------



## _jake_

Tbh... this is the most randomness fish thread ever well done!!..


----------



## mike515

herpmad_boi said:


> Tbh... this is the most randomness fish thread ever well done!!..


 
it's just the ash and trillian show now lol. Esfa seems to still be busy pleasuring himself with shrimps and I can't bring myself to post since trillian rejected me


----------



## Snakes r grreat

mike515 said:


> it's just the ash and trillian show now lol. Esfa seems to still be busy pleasuring himself with shrimps and I can't bring myself to post since trillian rejected me


And I just think you are all weird. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mike515

Snakes r grreat said:


> And I just think you are all weird. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
you want to join us. You just think it might be inappropriate with your mod status. We all know you love having us around. It keeps you busy for a start. Without us weirdos you'd be shambling round the forum trying to find things to do, slowly descending into obscurity until no one remembers who you are


----------



## Snakes r grreat

mike515 said:


> you want to join us. You just think it might be inappropriate with your mod status. We all know you love having us around. It keeps you busy for a start. Without us weirdos you'd be shambling round the forum trying to find things to do, slowly descending into obscurity until no one remembers who you are


I had a life before i found the internet.... those were the days! :help:


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> I had a life before i found the internet.... those were the days! :help:


I never had a life  Wo is me 

Oh, and I agree with Mike : victory: You need us. Specially me... I keep this place alive :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

AshMashMash said:


> *I never had a life*  Wo is me
> 
> Oh, and I agree with Mike : victory: You need us. Specially me... I keep this place alive :flrt:


 Sooooooo true!!


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Trillian said:


> Now, now, nice Mod...:flrt:...does flirting work on you guys?? :lol2:





herpmad_boi said:


> Sooooooo true!!


What are you after? Want your name in the thread title too? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Snakes r grreat said:


> What are you after? Want your name in the thread title too? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


please?:mf_dribble:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

herpmad_boi said:


> please?:mf_dribble:


Computer says.... No!


----------



## _jake_

Snakes r grreat said:


> Computer says.... No!


But i am a fishie nerd... i has lots of fishies... a 6ft community and about 5 tanks specifically for breeding guppies.......

and i'll bow down to your greatness!, and buy you cake,


----------



## Snakes r grreat

herpmad_boi said:


> But i am a fishie nerd... i has lots of fishies... a 6ft community and about 5 tanks specifically for breeding guppies.......
> 
> _and i'll bow down to your greatness!, and buy you cake,_


I saw it. 

Computer really does say no.... I cant fit anymore names in the thread title. : victory:


----------



## _jake_

Snakes r grreat said:


> I saw it.
> 
> Computer really does say no.... I cant fit anymore names in the thread title. : victory:


 well, take out the word 'fishforum' then or esfa:whistling2:


----------



## mike515

herpmad_boi said:


> well, take out the word 'fishforum' then or esfa:whistling2:


 
er no. You gotta be invited by a current member/ really really earn it. Or be an old lady with a thing for young boys (not talking about you there Trillian , I think we all know who im talking about).


but yeah, so HMB (that's your new name ) you can join the waiting list but you gotta prove your worth. What can you bring to the group? We got a shrimp lover, a gay, a woman/ethnic minority, and a fishkeeper who takes it too far. Plus 3 members are already funny, witty, smart and stunning to look at. We've also got an Ash .

What can YOU bring to the group dynamic?


----------



## Snakes r grreat

mike515 said:


> er no. You gotta be invited by a current member/ really really earn it. Or be an old lady with a thing for young boys (not talking about you there Trillian , I think we all know who im talking about).
> 
> 
> but yeah, so HMB (that's your new name ) you can join the waiting list but you gotta prove your worth. What can you bring to the group? We got a shrimp lover, a gay, a *woman/ethnic minority*, and a fishkeeper who takes it too far. Plus 3 members are already funny, witty, smart and stunning to look at. We've also got an Ash .
> 
> What can YOU bring to the group dynamic?


Guess where my family are from. 

HMB... I could fit that in. Once you prove your worth.


----------



## Esfa

Snakes r grreat said:


> Guess where my family are from.


Some tiny little island thing that the rest of the UK dis-owned!


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mike515

Esfa said:


> Some tiny little island thing that the rest of the UK dis-owned!
> 
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
ohhhhhh, pow pow pow. lol. I feel a chav fight coming on.



But anyways. I think HMB should be given a challenge by each current member of the FISHY OLD GITS (not fishforum nerds). Then we have a discussion as to wheter we accept him or not.

Each challenge should reflect the nature of the member setting it. So from ash it would involve some kind of homosexual behaviour. From esfa it will involve shrimps and arguing for no apparent reason. From Trillian it would be drinking a lot then flirting with younger members without knowing they are much younger. From me. Well it would involve setting absolutely pointless challenges, having a go at anyone who disagrees with me, avoiding ash's sexual advances and generally causing minor problems for Jack to sort out, none of which can be bad enough for infractions but a nice friendly warning may be needed.


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Matt, i think you will find we fought hard for our independence. :devil:

I think HMB should just undertake a drinking contest with me. :whistling2:


----------



## Trillian

mike515 said:


> I can't bring myself to post since trillian rejected me


I was just about to offer some comforting words when I spotted the following post...:devil:...oh you've NO chance now...:Na_Na_Na_Na:



mike515 said:


> Or be an old lady with a thing for young boys (not talking about you there Trillian...I think we all know who im talking about).


:eek4: :bash:



mike515 said:


> From Trillian it would be drinking a lot then flirting with younger members without knowing they are much younger.


Fell for that one already...:lol2:



AshMashMash said:


> I keep this place alive...


The only reason I visit...:flrt:


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> avoiding ash's sexual advances


Aww 



Trillian said:


> The only reason I visit...:flrt:


Of course :flrt:

So, HMB, did you prove your worth?


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX




----------



## AshMashMash

XoxOriptideOxoX said:


>


Oi! :whip:

Thats my fly, I found it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Hmmmm.... I can bring a Big teenager attitude?... I simply dont care of anyone hates me tbh... I like guppies very much = Argument of guyppy haters - Mike - Big Argument:lol2: 


And Jack, i sooo would win against a shot drinking contest:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

herpmad_boi said:


> Hmmmm.... I can bring a Big teenager attitude?... I simply dont care of anyone hates me tbh... I like guppies very much = Argument of guyppy haters - Mike - Big Argument:lol2:
> 
> 
> And Jack, i sooo would win against a shot drinking contest:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Pfft, you haven't seen me drink.


----------



## _jake_

Snakes r grreat said:


> Pfft, you haven't seen me drink.


 Pfft.... Have you seen me drink?
Coca cola alll the way baybeee......

Also another thing i could bring to this thread - i've got hold of the secret txt thingy


----------



## Snakes r grreat

herpmad_boi said:


> Pfft.... Have you seen me drink?
> _Coca cola alll the way baybeee......_
> 
> _Also another thing i could bring to this thread - i've got hold of the secret_ _txt thingy_


Fail! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Joke...

Tbh, i do drink alot for my age.. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

herpmad_boi said:


> Joke...
> 
> Tbh, i do drink alot for my age.. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I don't drink much, as my friends can confirm. :whistling2:


----------



## purpleskyes

Snakes r grreat said:


> I don't drink much, as my friends can confirm. :whistling2:


There are 4 of us in our household and I think it is safe to say jack drinks enough wine for the lot of us :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trillian

herpmad_boi said:


> I like guppies very much


I like guppies too! Fish rebels ahoy...: victory:



Snakes r grreat said:


> I don't drink much...


Prob because you fall down...:whistling2:


----------



## mike515

herpmad_boi said:


> Joke...
> 
> Tbh, i do drink alot for my age.. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I may be mistaken, but I believe Jack is of an irish background? HMB you WON'T win 


Trillian, if you read my post properly you would realise that the old lady is not you, it's Ash.

HMB you won't win an argument with me. But to avoid that, how about you bring your biggest meanest guppy and I'll bring my biggest meanest fish and we'll settle it that way?


Ash, no he hasn't proven himself. I don't think he ever will.


----------



## Snakes r grreat

purpleskyes said:


> There are 4 of us in our household and I think it is safe to say jack drinks enough wine for the lot of us :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ssshhh you!!!! :blush:



Trillian said:


> Prob because you fall down...:whistling2:


Hmm, you talk like you know me so well...



herpmad_boi said:


> Hmmmm.... I can bring a Big teenager attitude?... I simply dont care of anyone hates me tbh... I like guppies very much = Argument of *guyppy* haters - Mike - Big Argument:lol2:


I still wanna know what a Guyppy is. :crazy: 


Anyway, im off home now, i think i fancy pizza and beer for dinner. Or just beer. :2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> how about you bring your biggest meanest guppy and I'll bring my biggest meanest fish and we'll settle it that way?


Can I bring my biggest, meanest snake? 



mike515 said:


> Ash, no he hasn't proven himself. I don't think he ever will.


N'aww, poor jakey...


----------



## mike515

Im gonna ignore that ash. It may be the meanest snake you own but far from the biggest. I know for a fact you own a flowerpot snake, and that is far bigger than your penis


----------



## AshMashMash

Oh everyone loves penis jokes Mike. Specially in the fish section, where else would they go? Makes total, logical sense.


----------



## _jake_

*drops head in ashament becuase for once this young lad thought he'd _actually_ be part of something amazing like this thread for once*

Come on...

You have a Shrimp boy, a gay, a lovely woman, a miserable 19yr old with a 'big' tank.. so all you need now is a teenager with a passion for guppies:lol2:

also, i so would get all the 'motherly' attention from Trillian:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Im a cute kid, what else can you ask for?
how did i know you'd lok for hidden text, dance you muppets!


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

herpmad_boi said:


> *drops head in ashament becuase for once this young lad thought he'd _actually_ be part of something amazing like this thread for once*
> 
> Come on...
> 
> You have a Shrimp boy, a gay, a lovely woman, a miserable 19yr old with a 'big' tank.. so all you need now is a teenager with a passion for guppies:lol2:
> 
> also, i so would get all the 'motherly' attention from Trillian:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Im a cute kid, what else can you ask for?
> how did i know you'd lok for hidden text, dance you muppets!


:O your calling me a muppet now :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

*dances*


----------



## _jake_

AshMashMash said:


> *dances*


 *Joins in doing the Maccarana*


----------



## AshMashMash

herpmad_boi said:


> *Joins in doing the Maccarana*


Hey!


































...Maccarana.


----------



## _jake_

AshMashMash said:


> Hey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Maccarana.


I'm confused


----------



## AshMashMash

herpmad_boi said:


> I'm confused


The dance is called "Hey macarena!", is it not?


----------



## Snakes r grreat

herpmad_boi said:


> *drops head in ashament becuase for once this young lad thought he'd _actually_ be part of something amazing like this thread for once*
> 
> Come on...
> 
> You have a Shrimp boy, a gay, a lovely woman, a miserable 19yr old with a 'big' tank.. so all you need now is a teenager with a passion for guppies:lol2:
> 
> also, i so would get all the 'motherly' attention from Trillian:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Im a cute kid, what else can you ask for?
> how did i know you'd lok for hidden text, dance you muppets!


I ALMOST changed the name of the thread title then! But then i saw the white writing. 



AshMashMash said:


> *dances*


Oh Good lord!



AshMashMash said:


> Hey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Maccarana.


mg: It gets worse.... Fail! 



herpmad_boi said:


> I'm confused


:roll: Epic Fail.... this is why you can't be in the thread title! :lol:


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> Oh Good lord!


You loved it. Would you like me to do a dance for you too?



Snakes r grreat said:


> mg: It gets worse.... Fail!


*better



Snakes r grreat said:


> :roll: Epic Fail.... this is why you can't be in the thread title! :lol:


N'aww! He's a big meanie isn't he HMB?

Pwease dont take my name out  :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> You loved it. Would you like me to do a dance for you too?


Oh sweat jeasus what did i ever do that was so wrong in my previous life to deserve this! :surrender:





AshMashMash said:


> *better


:yeahright:





AshMashMash said:


> N'aww! He's a big meanie isn't he HMB?
> 
> Pwease dont take my name out  :flrt::flrt:


pfft, i might just remove you altogether! :devil:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Snakes r grreat said:


> I ALMOST changed the name of the *thread title then! But then i saw the white writing. *
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Good lord!
> 
> 
> 
> mg: It gets worse.... Fail!
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: Epic Fail.... this is why you can't be in the thread title! :lol:


you big meany :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

AshMashMash said:


> N'aww! He's a big meanie isn't he HMB?


 Yessum, please tell him off nice man?:2thumb:

And Jack, tbh, me and you could rule this joint are names pratically the same Jake


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

herpmad_boi said:


> Yessum, please tell him off nice man?:2thumb:
> 
> And Jack, tbh, *me and you* could rule this joint are names pratically the same Jake


i like how i am not included in this:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

indigo_rock_girl said:


> i like how i am not includedin this:lol2:


 Well, your name's India, it does not ryme:lol2:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

herpmad_boi said:


> Well, your name's India, it does not ryme:lol2:


fine then you meany


----------



## _jake_

Well, i'll make it ryme


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

herpmad_boi said:


> Well, i'll make it ryme


thankyouuuuuuuu :flrt:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

herpmad_boi said:


> Yessum, please tell him off nice man?:2thumb:
> 
> And Jack, tbh, me and you could rule this joint are names pratically the same Jake


Oh Christ!

*goes off to google deed poll*


----------



## Trillian

mike515 said:


> Trillian, if you read my post properly you would realise that the old lady is not you, it's Ash.


Serves me right for speed reading...:blush:

Oh alright then, you're forgiven...:flrt:



Snakes r grreat said:


> Hmm, you talk like you know me so well...


There have been clues...:lol2:



herpmad_boi said:


> You have a Shrimp boy, a gay, *a lovely woman*...


:2thumb:



> I so would get all the 'motherly' attention from Trillian


:eek4: Fail! :bash:


----------



## Brat

I once had a fish..


----------



## Trillian

I love your sig!! :notworthy::lol2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Brat said:


> I once had a fish..


Oh god, im not added your name to the thread aswell! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trillian

Snakes r grreat said:


> Oh god, im not added your name to the thread aswell!


:lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> Oh sweat jeasus what did i ever do that was so wrong in my previous life to deserve this! :surrender:


Raped a monkey? A squirrel perhaps?



Snakes r grreat said:


> pfft, i might just remove you altogether! :devil:


I haven't done anything wrong :whistling2:



herpmad_boi said:


> Yessum, please tell him off nice man?:2thumb:


I will do 

Jack! :whip: You big meanie... 
still dont add his name though


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> Raped a monkey? A squirrel perhaps?


No, must be worse than that! 




AshMashMash said:


> I haven't done anything wrong :whistling2:


Pfft, heard that before! :whip:




AshMashMash said:


> I will do
> 
> Jack! :whip: You big meanie...
> _still dont add his name though :_P


 
*Fetches red card*


----------



## AshMashMash

Like this? 










:flrt:


----------



## Brat

Snakes r grreat said:


> Oh god, im not added your name to the thread aswell! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Didn't ask you to?

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mike515

Snakes r grreat said:


> I ALMOST changed the name of the thread title then! But then i saw the white writing.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Good lord!
> 
> 
> 
> mg: It gets worse.... Fail!
> 
> 
> 
> :roll: Epic Fail.... this is why you can't be in the thread title! :lol:


That's why Jack is a mod and Jake is a wannabe 



herpmad_boi said:


> Yessum, please tell him off nice man?:2thumb:
> 
> And Jack, tbh, me and you could rule this joint are names pratically the same Jake


would you like a wet wipe to remove the brown from your nose?



Trillian said:


> Serves me right for speed reading...:blush:
> 
> Oh alright then, you're forgiven...:flrt:


.



This is possibly my longest ever thread. And considering Jack actually made it and then just put my name under the title. Coming along nicely. Especially since there's only really 6 people having any major contribution (Me, Ash, Trillian, Matt, Jake and Jack) Good times


----------



## Esfa

Well. We all know that I'm the most loved here.

Kthnx.


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> This is possibly my longest ever thread. And considering Jack actually made it and then just put my name under the title. Coming along nicely. Especially since there's only really 6 people having any major contribution (Me, Ash, Trillian, Matt, Jake and Jack) Good times


It is quite an achivement :lol2: Esfa has made a much longer thread though :whistling2::lol2:



Esfa said:


> Well. We all know that I'm the most loved here.
> 
> Kthnx.


Quite clearly, tbh.


----------



## _jake_

jake jack jake jack jake jack jake jack jake jack jake jack jake jack.... I can go on all day?:lol2:
anyway, i have carrot cake, anyone want carrot cake?, you sir, you want carrot cake?, Why not sir, you dont want carrot cake?


----------



## mike515

herpmad_boi said:


> jake jack jake jack jake jack jake jack jake jack jake jack jake jack.... I can go on all day?:lol2:
> anyway, i have carrot cake, anyone want carrot cake?, you sir, you want carrot cake?, Why not sir, you dont want carrot cake?


Hahaha, just been on your website mate. Nice idea, but seriously a section on how to breed guppies? 3 words, JUST, ADD, WATER.


But yeah if you want a hand on any caresheets etc give us a shout, I don't do alot during the day at the moment so I'm free to write some up if you want? Not for guppies, but for other stuff if you want a hand


----------



## _jake_

mike515 said:


> Hahaha, just been on your website mate. Nice idea, but seriously a section on how to breed guppies? 3 words, JUST, ADD, WATER.
> 
> 
> But yeah if you want a hand on any caresheets etc give us a shout, I don't do alot during the day at the moment so I'm free to write some up if you want? Not for guppies, but for other stuff if you want a hand


 Yeah, that would be amazing. It was an idea of 'just guppies' but i was thinking about making a thread if someone wanted to make some care sheets for other fish, still going to be a 'guppy website' though, LOL. Yeah, if you will that'll be great... God, have we seen the nice side of Mike?. Just kidding and :lol2: at the just add water!!


----------



## mike515

herpmad_boi said:


> Yeah, that would be amazing. It was an idea of 'just guppies' but i was thinking about making a thread if someone wanted to make some care sheets for other fish, still going to be a 'guppy website' though, LOL. Yeah, if you will that'll be great... God, have we seen the nice side of Mike?. Just kidding and :lol2: at the just add water!!


there's nothing but a nice side of mike. I'm pure gold me.


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> I'm pure gold me.


Money is the route of all evil :whistling2:


----------



## mike515

AshMashMash said:


> Money is the route of all evil :whistling2:


 
only if you haven't got it


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> only if you haven't got it


Tis true. Give me some money?

On another note, _women_ are evil  Its been proved:

Women need time and money:

Women = Time X Money

Time _is_ money, so:

Women = Money X Money

Money is the root of all evil:

Women = SQRT(evil) X SQRT(evil)

Women = Evil


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Esfa has...a *much longer* thread though...


We don't really need the personal details...:whistling2:



mike515 said:


> seriously a section on how to breed guppies? 3 words, JUST, ADD, WATER.


:lol2:



AshMashMash said:


> Women = Evil


You have _no_ idea...


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> You have _no_ idea...


I really do. Thank god my job chip installed in me was a job packing up fudge.


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> I really do.


Except me...I'm one of the nice ones, honest!! :flrt:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

AshMashMash said:


> Tis true. Give me some money?
> 
> On another note, _women_ are evil  Its been proved:
> 
> Women need time and money:
> 
> Women = Time X Money
> 
> Time _is_ money, so:
> 
> Women = Money X Money
> 
> Money is the root of all evil:
> 
> Women = SQRT(evil) X SQRT(evil)
> 
> Women = Evil


:bash: Lol :flrt:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Except me...I'm one of the nice ones, honest!! :flrt:


Of course! 



indigo_rock_girl said:


> :bash: Lol :flrt:


You loved it :flrt:


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Of course!


Only because I'm too old and jaundiced to bother being a bee-atch...:lol2:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

AshMashMash said:


> You loved it :flrt:


Maybe i did n maybe i didnt  :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

Sooooooo, am i in?.. I have my own fishie website = Major nerd? 

And i have cake and tbh, you soo alll lurve me:lol2:


----------



## mike515

AshMashMash said:


> Tis true. Give me some money?
> 
> On another note, _women_ are evil  Its been proved:
> 
> Women need time and money:
> 
> Women = Time X Money
> 
> Time _is_ money, so:
> 
> Women = Money X Money
> 
> Money is the root of all evil:
> 
> Women = SQRT(evil) X SQRT(evil)
> 
> Women = Evil


Your maths is wrong there. SQRT(evil) x SQRT(evil) = Evil squared.

I think the equation you were women=SQRT(SQRT(evil)xSQRT(evil))

Plus there's the fact women come in packs. You don't just get a Mrs, you get her friends as well so (Y being the number of female friends)

Women=(moneyxmoney)+(Women x Y)

women=SQRT(SQRT(evil)xSQRT(evil))+ Y x(SQRT(SQRT(evil)xSQRT(evil)))

Women= evil + (Y x evil)

Women= Z x evil

Z= evil + (Y x evil)

Therefore women = z(evil)


That's actually the most advanced maths I've done since leaving school 2 and a half years ago.



herpmad_boi said:


> Sooooooo, am i in?.. I have my own fishie website = Major nerd?
> 
> And i have cake and tbh, you soo alll lurve me:lol2:


Cake yes. Fish website means nothing. It's not an actual recognised website. It's a link in a signature lol. Once it's up and running properly, with daily use by a lot of members, then we'll talk


----------



## _jake_

Its had 47 hits in 2hours, i call that a success!! LOL


----------



## mike515

herpmad_boi said:


> Its had 47 hits in 2hours, i call that a success!! LOL


 
yeah but there's nothing on it lol.


Best thing you can do really is set it up for what you had in mind but add a species archive as well. So the main focus would be guppies, but then have a list of articles on other fish as well, care requirements etc. Have a look at www.badmanstropicalfish.com its a decent site, a few flaws. But the idea is good


----------



## _jake_

mike515 said:


> yeah but there's nothing on it lol.
> 
> 
> Best thing you can do really is set it up for what you had in mind but add a species archive as well. So the main focus would be guppies, but then have a list of articles on other fish as well, care requirements etc. Have a look at www.badmanstropicalfish.com its a decent site, a few flaws. But the idea is good


 That was my main aim with the site to start with. But i felt that i didnt have the expercience and i did with guppies so thats what i made it about. But i suppose i could make the site about guppies then add species on too.


----------



## Trillian

herpmad_boi said:


> Its had 47 hits in 2hours, i call that a success!! LOL


Prob just RFUK people having a mercy click...:whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Only because I'm too old and jaundiced to bother being a bee-atch...:lol2:


Hahahaha, you could try, for me? :flrt: Try it out on Mike. 



herpmad_boi said:


> Sooooooo, am i in?.. I have my own fishie website = Major nerd?


You're the "saddos" bit of the title :whistling2:



mike515 said:


> Your maths is wrong there. SQRT(evil) x SQRT(evil) = Evil squared.


No its not Mike! 

And _thats_ why thats the most advanced maths you've done since school :Na_Na_Na_Na:

SQRT(2) X SQRT(2) = 2, plonker! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## mike515

Trillian said:


> Prob just RFUK people having a mercy click...:whistling2:


probably pretty accurate comment there



AshMashMash said:


> Hahahaha, you could try, for me? :flrt: Try it out on Mike.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the "saddos" bit of the title :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> No its not Mike!
> 
> And _thats_ why thats the most advanced maths you've done since school :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> SQRT(2) X SQRT(2) = 2, plonker! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


yeah you are correct. My bad :blush:


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Hahahaha, you could try, for me? Try it out on Mike.


Mike, you suck at Math...:Na_Na_Na_Na:

See?? Total bitch-fail...:blush:


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> yeah you are correct. My bad :blush:


Very much your bad mike. Very much. 



Trillian said:


> Mike, you suck at Math...:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> See?? Total bitch-fail...:blush:


Hmm, that was a bit of a bitch fail. 

I am sure there are jokes to do with failing, and sucking... but they are not for in here


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> I am sure there are jokes to do with failing, and sucking... but they are not for in here


Nothing wrong with my mind though...:whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Nothing wrong with my mind though...:whistling2:


Ha! Thats up for debate :whistling2:

lol, I love you really. :flrt:


----------



## Trillian

Back at ya...:flrt:

So Esfa's getting picked up in Tesco now...:whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Back at ya...:flrt:
> 
> So Esfa's getting picked up in Tesco now...:whistling2:


Huh huh huh?


----------



## Trillian

See his thread in Off Topic Chat...: victory:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> See his thread in Off Topic Chat...: victory:


Hahahahaha, why do you think I am in here so much?! I cant get into OT for a little while 

Quote me it? :whistling2: (Quick, before jack see's, god love him :flrt:lol2:


----------



## Trillian

Are you banned from there again?? :whistling2:

Basically got chatted up by some bloke who was married with a kid...but still propositioned Matt. :bash:



Esfa said:


> Him: So, you wanna like... come round mine or something?
> Me: Not really mate, I'd rather get to know you first
> Him: You know im bi right?
> Me: Yeh, me too
> Him: And you know I have a misses and a kid yeh?
> 
> .......................ERMM DATING FAIL. :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Are you banned from there again?? :whistling2:
> 
> Basically got chatted up by some bloke who was married with a kid...but still propositioned Matt. :bash:


Erm, may have been :? 

Thank you Trillian :flrt: You know how nosey I am 

I dont get any goss at the mo either, being an msn-fail too. 

Haha, matts such a flirt.

EDIT: on that note, night!


----------



## Trillian

Well most people on the thread were outraged on behalf of the wife and kid. Poor Matty, he can't help being irresistable, I guess...:lol2:

Night, hon.


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Well most people on the thread were outraged on behalf of the wife and kid. Poor Matty, he can't help being irresistable, I guess...:lol2:
> 
> Night, hon.


Ayeee... tis funny (/outraging). He clearly cant  lol. 

Ewww, I SO didn't want to get up this morning, its cold, and dark, and pouring it down, and windy. Yuk yuk yuk. I am def driving into college today...


----------



## _jake_

Trillian - Its true, woman are evil!!
mayeb its just THIS woman, hmmm
Ash - lol @ being band from off topic
tbh, its not a suprise, hahaha
Matt - umm LOL!!


----------



## AshMashMash

Awww, matt doesn't get secret text. He never comes and joins in with our chats either


----------



## Trillian

Wierd - my last post just vanished...:devil:...so I'll have to rewrite it. :whistling2:



AshMashMash said:


> Ewww, I SO didn't want to get up this morning, its cold, and dark, and pouring it down, and windy. Yuk yuk yuk. I am def driving into college today...


Lovely and sunny here...:2thumb:



AshMashMash said:


> Awww, matt doesn't get secret text. He never comes and joins in with our chats either


Maybe if I say the magic word three times, he'll just materialize...it's worth a shot - SHRIMP, SHRIMP, SHRIMP. :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Wierd - my last post just vanished...:devil:...so I'll have to rewrite it. :whistling2:


RFUK does seem to be playing up  I think its a subliminal sign for me to do work...



Trillian said:


> Maybe if I say the magic word three times, he'll just materialize...it's worth a shot - SHRIMP, SHRIMP, SHRIMP. :lol2:


Or... ...no, wait, I wont participate in this :whistling2:

Oh, and btw, it _is_ sunny now :2thumb: Argh... time to learn about Barbituates. Would you like some?


----------



## _jake_

Wooop, i got a e-mail from this 'job quiz' thing that my school does. The job that came back is the job i wanna do, Child Pyshcology!!


----------



## AshMashMash

herpmad_boi said:


> The job that came back is the job i wanna do, Child Pyshcology!!


HAHAHA! Surely, if you _know_ what job you want to do, what the job profile comes back from some silly test, doesn't matter?!

If it had said Binman, would you have to do that anyways? :lol2:

Its like the job-chips in futurama


----------



## _jake_

No, its just freaky that it has came back becuase it really isnt a common job that teens want to do, well when i say normal teens, leave out all the drugged up twits:lol2:

When the teachers done it, there job came back with teacher, and to prove it they used my account. so it wasnt a set-up!!


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

herpmad_boi said:


> Wooop, i got a e-mail from this 'job quiz' thing that my school does. The job that came back is the job i wanna do, Child Pyshcology!!


I thought you wanted to be a Paramedic :flrt:


----------



## AshMashMash

herpmad_boi said:


> No, its just freaky that it has came back becuase it really isnt a common job that teens want to do, well when i say normal teens, leave out all the drugged up twits:lol2:
> 
> When the teachers done it, there job came back with teacher, and to prove it they used my account. so it wasnt a set-up!!


Ahhhh, nicely done. Mine just said something to do with animals... but I knew what I wanted to be anyways... lol


----------



## _jake_

I wanted to be a vet soooo bad, till they put my rustie to sleep, nasty vets:whip:


----------



## AshMashMash

herpmad_boi said:


> I wanted to be a vet soooo bad, till they put my rustie to sleep, nasty vets:whip:


Is that really why?:O You shouldn't let that put you off. If you want to do it, go for it. Or at least go do some work experience and find out... tis awesomely interesting, really good fun.

I got scrubbed up, put a gown on, proper gloves, and did suturing on fake skin today. Just cos I wanted to in some free time before lunch. Where else do you get to do that?


----------



## mike515

herpmad_boi said:


> Wooop, i got a e-mail from this 'job quiz' thing that my school does. The job that came back is the job i wanna do, Child Pyshcology!!


 
Please keep the discussion on topic thank you very much.



LOL.


But why a child phycologist?


I always wanted to be a vet as well. That was until I discovered the joys of p**sing about at the park rather than going to lessons and doing coursework


----------



## Esfa

I HEARD SHRIMP!!



herpmad_boi said:


> leave out all the drugged up twits


Bye then.


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Argh... time to learn about Barbituates. Would you like some?


Tempting...:whistling2:



AshMashMash said:


> I got scrubbed up, put a gown on, proper gloves, and did suturing on fake skin today.


Are you a Med student then, Ash? The mind boggles...:lol2:



Esfa said:


> I HEARD SHRIMP!!


Yay, it worked. :2thumb:



> Bye then.


Temporarily...:devil:


----------



## mike515

Just had a thought. why has there been no major arguments in here for a while. It's pretty crap. Not that I won't to be involved in one, it's just nothings kicked off in ages


----------



## Snakes r grreat

mike515 said:


> Just had a thought. why has there been no major arguments in here for a while. It's pretty crap. Not that I won't to be involved in one, it's just nothings kicked off in ages


Cos im good.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Snakes r grreat said:


> Cos im good.


Course.......


----------



## Trillian

Snakes r grreat said:


> Cos im good.


And I'm better...:whistling2:

I put it down to my calming influence...:2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash

Esfa said:


> I HEARD SHRIMP!!


YEY! Its matt!



Esfa said:


> Bye then.


Or not...



Trillian said:


> Are you a Med student then, Ash? The mind boggles...:lol2:


Vet student, yesm : victory:


----------



## _jake_

Ashie - Yeah, that had alot to do with it, my rustie was guinea pig i'd had since the age of four, yet they put him down last year becuase he was old.. I've been thinking about it but I dont really see myself doing the job + i couldn't put a animal down

Mikie - Um, im not sure LOL. I'd always wanted to do something medically and i really wanted to work with children. plus i have the experience as i have had a rough time and have had to see them and would really like to work like kids like me, just feels right to me, if you get what i mean. Plus, i stay in contact with a phychologist ive seen before and i might be able to ike find out stuff about it from her.

Indie - I did want to be a paramedic lol, yet i went on a course..... Major EEEEEWWWWIIYYYY!! + dead people:|

Esfie - Good bye!.


----------



## AshMashMash

herpmad_boi said:


> Ashie - Yeah, that had alot to do with it, my rustie was guinea pig i'd had since the age of four, yet they put him down last year becuase he was old.. I've been thinking about it but I dont really see myself doing the job + i couldn't put a animal down


Well, thats fair enough, yes. You have to be able to put down animals, tis a big part of the job. 

But, child psychologist sounds wicked! I like psychology.


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Vet student, yesm


Wow, I'm impressed. Looks _and_ brains...:flrt:



AshMashMash said:


> I like psychology.


Yes, I can see that. You excel at the old mind-messing malarkey...:lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Wow, I'm impressed. Looks _and_ brains...:flrt:


I am _so_ in there :mf_dribble: In your face Mike :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Trillian said:


> Yes, I can see that. You excel at the old mind-messing malarkey...:lol2:


Hahahaha, yes, I am teh wit, if I do say so my self... :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Yeah, i just couldnt see myself putting a animal down, even though its for the better of the animal. Wow, you seriousley must be such a strong person mentally and physically to do a job like that!. Tbh, people think its a bit of a puffder job (no offence ash) but when you think about it, its really tough so Grats


----------



## AshMashMash

herpmad_boi said:


> Yeah, i just couldnt see myself putting a animal down, even though its for the better of the animal. Wow, you seriousley must be such a strong person mentally and physically to do a job like that!. Tbh, people think its a bit of a puffder job (no offence ash) but when you think about it, its really tough so Grats


Well, you quite quickly become immune to those sorts of things, tbh. Vets become can become, erm, for lack of a better word, cynical, sometimes. You just have to distance your self from it. My college has fields of horses as you walk down to it, and you think "awww, nice horsies ". Then, you realise their sole purpose is to be killed to be dissected by us, 1 horse per 4 people, in second year. They are just biding their time...

And yes, lol. People certainly do sometimes think its a bit of a pansies job... seriously, spend a week at a vets, or I'll take you round my college, you'll change their mind. :lol2:


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> I am _so_ in there...In your face Mike


:lol2:

Well I've heard it said by trainee vets that originally they went into it for the love of animals but they soon realized that you _can't_ get emotionally involved otherwise you'll never manage the tough stuff. :whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Well I've heard it said by trainee vets that originally they went into it for the love of animals but they soon realized that you _can't_ get emotionally involved otherwise you'll never manage the tough stuff. :whistling2:


Yeh, you have to have both. A love for the animals, but also some distance from it all. I think no one gets to the stage where you are actually _at_ the uni, having not realised exactly what its like in real life.


----------



## Snakes r grreat

My brain is friiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeed tonight. :crazy:


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> My brain is friiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeed tonight. :crazy:


Jees... and every other time I have spoken to you it _wasn't_?! 

*stays well clear of jack tonight* :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trillian

Snakes r grreat said:


> My brain is friiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeed tonight.


And that's different - how?? :whistling2:


----------



## Esfa

AshMashMash said:


> Jees... and every other time I have spoken to you it _wasn't_?!





Trillian said:


> And that's different - how?? :whistling2:


OWNED!! :lol2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> Jees... and every other time I have spoken to you it _wasn't_?!
> 
> *stays well clear of jack tonight* :Na_Na_Na_Na:





Trillian said:


> And that's different - how?? :whistling2:





Esfa said:


> OWNED!! :lol2:


I'll just bide my time. :whistling2:


:devil:


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> I'll just bide my time. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> :devil:


We're waiting :whistling2:

Waiting the the pure, awesomeness wrath of (play evil music)...:notworthy: THE MOD. :notworthy:

We're all going to be sorry: Mod-Styley. :whip:


----------



## Esfa

Snakes r grreat said:


> I'll just bide my time. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> :devil:


Just keep biding, you'll be waiting a long time before you can get me back.


----------



## Trillian

Snakes r grreat said:


> I'll just bide my time.


Oh the terror - are we in danger of meeting the Ban Hamster?? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mike515

AshMashMash said:


> We're waiting :whistling2:
> 
> Waiting the the pure, awesomeness wrath of (play evil music)...:notworthy: THE MOD. :notworthy:
> 
> We're all going to be sorry: *Mod-Styley*. :whip:


 
You're gonna s**t yourself every time you hear a scooter now


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Oh the terror - are we in danger of meeting the Ban Hamster?? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


LOLOL. The ban hamster is friggin awesome :flrt:



mike515 said:


> You're gonna s**t yourself every time you hear a scooter now



Again: LOLOL. I meant mod_erator_-styley :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mike515

AshMashMash said:


> LOLOL. The ban hamster is friggin awesome :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again: LOLOL. I meant mod_erator_-styley :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Yeah I know what you meant arse. Just watched Quadrophenia last night lol. Quality film


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> Yeah I know what you meant arse. Just watched Quadrophenia last night lol. Quality film


I know, you knew, what I meant. Arse :Na_Na_Na_Na:

You watched a what now?!


----------



## mike515

AshMashMash said:


> I know, you knew, what I meant. Arse :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> You watched a what now?!


Quadraphenia. Possibly one of the best films ever made. It's about Mods and rockers etc. Find it, buy it, and then bloody well watch it


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> Quadraphenia. Possibly one of the best films ever made. It's about Mods and rockers etc. Find it, buy it, and then bloody well watch it


Meh. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trillian

That film is almost as old as I am...:lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Did we all die?


----------



## _jake_

im almost dead, i very ill


----------



## AshMashMash

N'aww... man flu? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

nope. boy flu:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AshMashMash

LOL. Shoulda known... you off school then?


----------



## _jake_

Yessum. Everythings got tough today becuase of the ptsd and that, so im just taking a day off, and im ill soo - LOL.


----------



## AshMashMash

herpmad_boi said:


> Yessum. Everythings got tough today becuase of the ptsd and that, so im just taking a day off, and im ill soo - LOL.


Awww bugger


----------



## _jake_

Yes, gotta go back tommorow though... God, cant even be ill without weirdos ringing me up about school LOL.


----------



## Trillian

I have an irritated bladder...:bash:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> I have an irritated bladder...:bash:


What did you do to it?!


----------



## mike515

AshMashMash said:


> What did you do to it?!


 
she kept poking it


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> she kept poking it


Her OH must be impressive...


----------



## mike515

AshMashMash said:


> Her OH must be impressive...


Nah she's just got long, sharp fingers lol.



anyways, back onto a fishy subject. Im going wharf on monday  and im going with a credit card


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> Nah she's just got long, sharp fingers lol.
> 
> 
> 
> anyways, back onto a fishy subject. Im going wharf on monday  and im going with a credit card


lololol. 

Oooh, nice! What are you buying me?


----------



## mike515

nothin mate. But I've got a few ideas for myself though. Fried of mine reckons he saw a few golden dorado in stock. I doubt it but if they are there then a few will be coming home with me. Want a few arowana, maybe some cichlids depending on what they've got


----------



## AshMashMash

I wish I had a tank. Buy me a tank? :flrt:


----------



## mike515

AshMashMash said:


> I wish I had a tank. Buy me a tank? :flrt:


no.


why dont you ask your girlfriend trillian? with her old, leaking minge 


love you really trill


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> What did you do to it?!





mike515 said:


> she kept poking it





AshMashMash said:


> Her OH must be impressive...





mike515 said:


> Nah she's just got long, sharp fingers lol.


:lol2:



mike515 said:


> why dont you ask your girlfriend trillian? with her old, leaking minge


:devil: :bash: 



> love you really trill


Too late! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Actually, I was quite fascinated to learn that when you have an irritated bladder (due to a UTI), the only signal the nerves can transmit is the urge to go to the loo even if you don't need to. Bloody annoying but definitely NOT a leaking minge...:devil:

On a fishy note, yesterday, while doing a water change on the 90L tank, I accidentally knocked a plant stand into the tank glass with an ominous thunk. Now I've checked every inch of the glass and so far, no leaks BUT if there was a microscopic fracture, how long before that's likely to show up? :eek4:


----------



## mike515

Trillian said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> :devil: :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> Too late! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Actually, I was quite fascinated to learn that when you have an irritated bladder (due to a UTI), the only signal the nerves can transmit is the urge to go to the loo even if you don't need to. Bloody annoying but definitely NOT a leaking minge...:devil:
> 
> On a fishy note, yesterday, while doing a water change on the 90L tank, I accidentally knocked a plant stand into the tank glass with an ominous thunk. Now I've checked every inch of the glass and so far, no leaks BUT if there was a microscopic fracture, how long before that's likely to show up? :eek4:


youll be fine. glass is tougher than you think. My tanks have cichlids throwing rocks about most of the day. If it ain't cracked to a point where you can see it should be ok


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> why dont you ask your girlfriend trillian? with her old, leaking minge


Trillian? Yes? Tis a deal? :flrt:



Trillian said:


> Actually, I was quite fascinated to learn that when you have an irritated bladder (due to a UTI), the only signal the nerves can transmit is the urge to go to the loo even if you don't need to. Bloody annoying but definitely NOT a leaking minge...:devil:


Aww thats rubbish  Remember kids: always wipe front to back :2thumb::lol2:

On another note... I'm just about to enter POTM


----------



## _jake_

haha, leaking minge, i like that!!:lol2:

Wooop half day at school go me


----------



## Trillian

mike515 said:


> If it ain't cracked to a point where you can see it should be ok


Phew, well that's a relief. :2thumb:



AshMashMash said:


> Trillian? Yes? Tis a deal?


:flrt:



> Remember kids: always wipe front to back


:whistling2:



> On another note... I'm just about to enter POTM


Oh you've got my vote!! : victory:



herpmad_boi said:


> haha, leaking minge, i like that!!


:devil::bash:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Oh you've got my vote!! : victory:


Haha, score! :no1:


----------



## mike515

been a fun few days lol. My dads mate has been down helping me and john with some of the tanks. He only came down for a few days, to have a look round some local shops, catch up etc. we got him spending quite a bit of time in the fish room. Me being the genius I am, I let them two onto my account on here, and a few other places. I don't think there's a single forum they haven't caused an argument on. Leaving me to pick up the pieces.


Just in case anyone hasn't seen MY not in the thread here or if you are on the other sites and have been involved there as well, sorry for them. A couple of old farts with a little too much newky brown me thinks.





anyway. looking forward to me trip to wharf next week. Gonna carry on up to pier aquatics as well. Gonna be good


----------



## _jake_

haha, you should make John his own account tbh, and change your p-word!!.


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> On another note... I'm just about to enter POTM


That picture is sooo cute. It must have taken ages to capture it...:2thumb:


----------



## mike515

herpmad_boi said:


> haha, you should make John his own account tbh, and change your p-word!!.


 
he has one. He just can't remember what his username was. Plus mine auto logs in on my laptop and his pc so its just easier if somewhat frustrating at times


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> Me being the genius I am, I let them two onto my account on here,


I've been MIA for a day or so, but: LOL 



Trillian said:


> That picture is sooo cute. It must have taken ages to capture it...:2thumb:


Haha, thanks! It did take ages. I tried to get my little cali at first... but he just sat in the box not moving. So I put my corn in: he's grumpy, so I know he wouldn't stick around for long. And sure enough he stuck his head out in the end to have a look around 

I've never gotten into the finals as of yet... so we'll see, lol.


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> I've never gotten into the finals as of yet... so we'll see, lol.


Well if you don't, it'll be a travesty 'coz at least your photo wasn't digitally doctored like some of the entries...:whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Well if you don't, it'll be a travesty 'coz at least your photo wasn't digitally doctored like some of the entries...:whistling2:


Haha, tis true, darn mods and their decisions :devil::lol2:

I have a practical exam this morning... and then off to the hospital this aft. Oh the jooooooy. 

Also, I have just realised, we could have been rioting in here, but we've blown our chance: jack's been away all w/e... we fail


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> Haha, tis true, darn mods and their decisions :devil::lol2:
> 
> I have a practical exam this morning... and then off to the hospital this aft. Oh the jooooooy.
> 
> Also, I have just realised, we could have been rioting in here, but we've blown our chance: jack's been away all w/e... we fail


Yes, well im back now.


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> Yes, well im back now.


YEY! Also... tut tut on re-using the photo in your sig :whip:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> YEY! Also... tut tut on re-using the photo in your sig :whip:


Re-using what?!?


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> Re-using what?!?


jackxmasbanner*2007*


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> jackxmasbanner*2007*


Ahh piss off!


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> Ahh piss off!


Ommmmmmmmm... back like 2 mins, and you've already locked a thread _and_ sworn! :whip:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> Ommmmmmmmm... back like 2 mins, and you've already locked a thread _and_ sworn! :whip:


That is not swearing dear boy! You have seen me swearing! I'll thank you to know the difference!

I have not slept in my own bed for 4 nights now, I got off the ferry this morning, and went straight to work, to say im slightly tired is an understatement! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

P.S Piss. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> That is not swearing dear boy! You have seen me swearing! I'll thank you to know the difference!
> 
> I have not slept in my own bed for 4 nights now, I got off the ferry this morning, and went straight to work, to say im slightly tired is an understatement! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> P.S Piss. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Haha... thats very true... I take it back. 

Also: _I dont believe it!_ :no1: Your avvy ftw. 

PS:


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Also, I have just realised, we could have been rioting in here, but we've blown our chance: jack's been away all w/e... we fail


Drat. :devil:

Not that I'm the rioting kind but I'd've given it a go...:lol2:



Snakes r grreat said:


> I have not slept in my own bed for 4 nights now, I got off the ferry this morning, and went straight to work, to say im slightly tired is an understatement!


To think I voted for you as being the sexiest Mod...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> To think I voted for you as being the sexiest Mod...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I take it this is interesting OT stuff I dont know about?


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> I take it this is interesting OT stuff I dont know about?


Indeed. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

So how come you're not allowed on there? More importantly, when will you be back? :flrt:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Indeed. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> So how come you're not allowed on there? More importantly, when will you be back? :flrt:


Awww, I feel so left out  

Erm, cos I was being a nawtay boy... took things a bit too far with the sillyness. I'll be allowed back Dec 29th, first thing in the morning, in fact, the mods will stay up and allow me access straight away at 12:01... I am sure of it... I think? :hmm: lol. 

I think I am allowed back around then if I am a good boy. Which, I have been :flrt:


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Awww, I feel so left out


Aw, poor baby. I'll try and keep you entertained. :lol2:

Missed your naughtiness though. You must've been VERY bold...: victory:



> I think I am allowed back around then if I am a good boy. Which, I have been


That's _ages_ away...:devil:

So how come it's just a one forum ban and not the entire website?? :hmm:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Trillian said:


> To think I voted for you as being the sexiest Mod...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Awww, and I came second! :no1:



AshMashMash said:


> I take it this is interesting OT stuff I dont know about?


That thread was from aaaaaaaaaaaages ago, when you were still allowed in. 



Trillian said:


> Aw, poor baby. I'll try and keep you entertained. :lol2:
> 
> Missed your naughtiness though. You must've been VERY bold...: victory:
> 
> 
> 
> That's _ages_ away...:devil:
> 
> So how come it's just a one forum ban and not the entire website?? :hmm:


 
Ash got caught up with the wrong crowd, didn't listen to my friendly warnings, and so got his OT removed. It's been much more peaceful now we have removed a select few. :whistling2:


July 2012 is when you're down to be let back in. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> That's _ages_ away...:devil:
> 
> So how come it's just a one forum ban and not the entire website?? :hmm:


I know  Cos, I was only being a nawtay boy in the OT bits :2thumb:



Snakes r grreat said:


> That thread was from aaaaaaaaaaaages ago, when you were still allowed in.


Is it?! I dont recall it 



Snakes r grreat said:


> Ash got caught up with the wrong crowd, didn't listen to my friendly warnings, and so got his OT removed. It's been much more peaceful now we have removed a select few. :whistling2:


Haha, its very true... I get caught up in the moment, its not my fault :blush: I'm a good boy really :flrt:



Snakes r grreat said:


> July 2012 is when you're down to be let back in. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


mg: noooooooooooooo! Its Dec 29th I tells theeeeeeee


----------



## Trillian

Snakes r grreat said:


> Awww, and I came second!


I demand a recount...:flrt:



> It's been much more peaceful now we have removed a select few


Yes, I have noticed that lately. It's practically - gasp! - _friendly_ in there. :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Yes, I have noticed that lately. It's practically - gasp! - _friendly_ in there. :lol2:


Flipping heck! What is the world coming too? :?


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Flipping heck! What is the world coming too?


Well you'll find out in about three and a half years...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Well you'll find out in about three and a half years...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Apparently so


----------



## mike515

I haven't been in here for a few days. Gotta say im dissapointed. Nothings happened. It's GAY.

Come on you lot, start a fight with a new member or something. I'm bored lol


----------



## AshMashMash

Well, its gonna be quieter for the _next_ few days... I'm off to le Paris!  See ya laters homies.


----------



## _jake_

Oh, oh. Im going to learn french... My step-granded speaks it fluently. He was born in turkey, moved to Canada when he was real young, then moved here, met my nan, then now they live in turkey again, but are over here till next summer.


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Well, its gonna be quieter for the _next_ few days... I'm off to le Paris!


Oh have a fab. time. It's a beautiful city. : victory:

Miss you already. :flrt:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Oh have a fab. time. It's a beautiful city. : victory:
> 
> Miss you already. :flrt:


Did you miss me? :flrt:

Was really good... some pics on FB when I get it sorted. Went to disneyland, and general paris, saw all the touristy things


----------



## Trillian

'Course I did. :flrt:

No posts on here since you left. :whistling2:

Did you partake of coffee and croissants in a cafe? _Tres chic_. : victory:


----------



## mike515

Nice little stereotype trillian. YOU RACIST lol


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> 'Course I did. :flrt:
> 
> No posts on here since you left. :whistling2:
> 
> Did you partake of coffee and croissants in a cafe? _Tres chic_. : victory:


YEY. 

Haha, yeh, I noticed that :whistling2: I'll be outta here come the 20th :whistling2:lol

We did. Croissants, pain ou chocolat, crepes, etc  Plus, rare steak :mf_dribble:


----------



## _jake_

Omg, Ashikins, your back!!.... Fook off back to Paris, its been nice with out you... just kiddins. How was it?, you have fun?, did you have swiss cheese?..LOL


----------



## Esfa

herpmad_boi said:


> Omg, Ashikins, your back!!.... Fook off back to Paris, its been nice with out you... just kiddins. How was it?, you have fun?, *did you have swiss cheese?*..LOL


........epic fail, right there!


----------



## AshMashMash

herpmad_boi said:


> Omg, Ashikins, your back!!.... Fook off back to Paris, its been nice with out you... just kiddins. How was it?, you have fun?, did you have swiss cheese?..LOL


Haha, hawwo Jake! lol. Twas awesome. 










Surely, you'd eat Swiss cheese, in Switzerland?


----------



## _jake_

I did put it there on purpose tbh... but.. im random.. soo woop:L. (tries to count how many full stops i used in that sentence).. Swiss chesse in Paris?, why not, i mean with have Belgian Choclate over here, why not swiss chesse in Pari.


----------



## AshMashMash

herpmad_boi said:


> I did put it there on purpose tbh... but.. im random.. soo woop:L. (tries to count how many full stops i used in that sentence).. Swiss chesse in Paris?, why not, i mean with have Belgian Choclate over here, why not swiss chesse in Pari.


Spose... but you might have well asked about any country's food! :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

Also, my sig = win?


----------



## _jake_

Oh, bullbags..

I cant see your siggy, my virus thing has stopped pictures showinng up. so fail


----------



## HABU

oh we got one of them eiffel towers just up the road from me. it's at kings island amusement park haha! here's a pic. i was on the top as a kid and it scarced the bejesus out of me!... i couldn't go by the railing. i think they got a couple more of them towers abouts.:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## HABU

dang that was a big pic!!:lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

herpmad_boi said:


> Oh, bullbags..
> 
> I cant see your siggy, my virus thing has stopped pictures showinng up. so fail


Oh no! Fail and a half. 



HABU said:


> oh we got one of them eiffel towers just up the road from me.


Haha! Nice! Not as good as the proper one :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trillian

mike515 said:


> Nice little stereotype trillian. YOU RACIST lol


_Not_ the way to curry favour...:Na_Na_Na_Na:



AshMashMash said:


> Haha, hawwo Jake! lol. Twas awesome.


The one time I was on the Eiffel Tower, it was so foggy, you couldn't see a bloody thing...:bash:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> The one time I was on the Eiffel Tower, it was so foggy, you couldn't see a bloody thing...:bash:


Oh, thats rubbish!


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Oh, thats rubbish!


I know! :devil:

Loved Paris though - Montmartre, Sacre Coeur, Georges Pompidou Centre, L'Arc de Triomphe, the Champs Elysee, The Louvre, Musee d'Orsay...I could go on and on and on...:lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> I know! :devil:
> 
> Loved Paris though - Montmartre, Sacre Coeur, Georges Pompidou Centre, L'Arc de Triomphe, the Champs Elysee, The Louvre, Musee d'Orsay...I could go on and on and on...:lol2:


Oooh, I saw allllll of them  And Moulan Rouge, Notredame... etc etc 

The pompidou is the thingy made of pipes?



















Cool, either way.


----------



## Trillian

Yep. Fantastic collection of surrealist paintings. :2thumb:

I swear I wept when I saw my first Salvador Dali...well, I was only 17 at the time. :blush:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Yep. Fantastic collection of surrealist paintings. :2thumb:
> 
> I swear I wept when I saw my first Salvador Dali...well, I was only 17 at the time. :blush:


Haha... ...well.. we didn't go in, we couldn't afford it


----------



## mike515

france is for girls.


man up and hit germany.sausage, beer and leiderhosen. not much more manly than that


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> france is for girls.
> 
> 
> man up and hit germany.sausage, beer and leiderhosen. not much more manly than that


You're just jealous :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I've been to germany a couple of times. Twas good.


----------



## HABU

I've never been to europe. all the people that were in the army all have been stationed in germany so they got to travel around and see other countries there. must be nice.


----------



## _jake_

Woop, im actually back on rfuk:Na_Na_Na_Na:

new pc is goooooood


I bet your all very happy about my return:whistling2:: victory:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

herpmad_boi said:


> Woop, im actually back on rfuk:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> new pc is goooooood
> 
> 
> I bet your all very happy about my return:whistling2:: victory:


So happy that I just wet myself.


----------



## Esfa

Snakes r grreat said:


> So happy that I just wet myself.


Age catching up oh you, eh?


----------



## _jake_

haha, owned.. i actually like your whit lipped tree frog thing or whatever its called... swear i had one before:blush:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Esfa said:


> Age catching up oh you, eh?


It is indeed frog boy.


----------



## mike515

just to let you guys know. This is gonna be my last post on RFUK.


Had enough of it to be honest. All the bollocks and backstabbing.


anyway, its been nice chatting to some of you lot, you should be able to work out who you are. Matt you are included, just thought I'd tell you because you're too busy raping shrimp to have time to work it out lol.
Just a pointless post. Totally bored over here and I wants some attention dam it. even ash has stopped sexually harrasing me. I don't like it. LOVE MElol. Funtimes. But who's gonna be the first to miss this little bit of text. My vote is on HMB coz lets face it, he's a child. Maybe trillian, she's kinda old and her sight just ain't what it used to be.
So yeah bye

Mike (and John)


----------



## Trillian

mike515 said:


> Maybe trillian, she's kinda old and her sight just ain't what it used to be.


Oh you're asking for it now, ain't ya?? :bash:


----------



## Esfa

Wow, that wasnt obvious Mike! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

LOL Mike! I do love you :flrt: Show me some moobs damn it :whistling2:


----------



## mike515

Esfa said:


> Wow, that wasnt obvious Mike! :lol2::lol2:


yeah i know. just major boredom last night lol


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> yeah i know. just major boredom last night lol


Oh, so when I show you love, you ignore me to shove it back in my face? :eek4: Fine then


----------



## mike515

lol, you love the rough treatment you dirty man bitch


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> lol, you love the rough treatment you dirty man bitch


Oh, its so true  rawr. :flrt:


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> LOL Mike! I do love you


Sulk...:devil:


----------



## HABU




----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Sulk...:devil:


And you, just, in a less of a physical way :whistling2:


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> And you, just, in a less of a physical way


That's good enough for me. :flrt:

Plus I've always enjoyed a challenge...:mf_dribble:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> That's good enough for me. :flrt:
> 
> Plus I've always enjoyed a challenge...:mf_dribble:


Haha, YEY!. Well, that'll be me then :flrt:


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Haha, YEY!. Well, that'll be me then


I'll bet! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

you smell...


----------



## Trillian

herpmad_boi said:


> you smell...


:devil::bash:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Can I play I will be spending most of my time in here as 'The Apprentice' of the section :Na_Na_Na_Na:.


----------



## AshMashMash

Boccia-Boy said:


> Can I play


Yes :flrt:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> Yes :flrt:


Woop - :no1::no1: so what we talking about?


----------



## AshMashMash

Boccia-Boy said:


> Woop - :no1::no1: so what we talking about?


How we all love Trillian, and Mike :flrt: But, rarely fish.


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> How we all love Trillian, and Mike :flrt: But, rarely fish.


 
:whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> :whistling2:


Oh yeh, I totally forgot about you!

















Sorry, we also talk about how we all hate Jack the mean old mod :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Esfa

AshMashMash said:


> Sorry, we also talk about how we all hate Jack the mean old mod :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Bye bye off topic.


----------



## AshMashMash

Esfa said:


> Bye bye off topic.


Haha, aww, he knows I love him really :flrt: Nearly as much as I love my OT :flrt:


----------



## HABU

i just took this pic of my 65 gallon tank. i didn't use the flash so it's hand held-hence the blur. my angel on the right keeps getting a swollen mouth. i treated it with anti-fungal meds a few weeks ago and it began healing well but now it has come back... i'm going to ndose it hard again today...

any advice or comments?.... oh, don't mind the old, dead black algae... i'm too lazy to scrap it off...

how are my old plants? not bad if you ask me.... since i don't use anything but some gravel and three strip lights-full spectrum. the pic doesn't do it justice... it's not world class but decent for a HILLBILLY LIKE ME TO MAINTAIN!! haha!

c'mon, critque me!!


----------



## AshMashMash

Whats this, fish talk, in this thread?! Blasphemy I tells thee. 

Its very nice Habu. Those plants to look good, no alage on them, as you say, very good for just the gravel. Love the hatchetfish too, never kept them, but I'd like too. 

You could do with a nicely densely packed showl of 20 cardinals or something, swimming in and out of those plants :2thumb:


----------



## HABU

AshMashMash said:


> Whats this, fish talk, in this thread?! Blasphemy I tells thee.
> 
> Its very nice Habu. Those plants to look good, no alage on them, as you say, very good for just the gravel. Love the hatchetfish too, never kept them, but I'd like too.
> 
> *You could do with a nicely densely packed showl of 20 cardinals or something, swimming in and out of those plants* :2thumb:


 
well, i used to have a small school of cardinals, not neons... but my polyopterus likes to eat things that size... he'll ambush cardinals as they linger among theshadows when the lights are on....

... by the way, what's this thread all about with you fellow fish heads all here?.... thanks for the comments!... i was hoping that people could see that you don't have to have have a lot of expensive, fancy stuff to keep plants.... this tank is several years old and so are all of the plants except the wisteria... i got that about a year and a half ago or more.... it was a sprig then but does a bang-up job sucking up any excess nutrients that encourage algae.... i do put some iron in there every spring... that's it.


habu do good?:crazy:


----------



## AshMashMash

HABU said:


> well, i used to have a small school of cardinals, not neons... but my polyopterus likes to eat things that size... he'll ambush cardinals as they linger among theshadows when the lights are on....
> 
> ... by the way, what's this thread all about with you fellow fish heads all here?.... thanks for the comments!... i was hoping that people could see that you don't have to have have a lot of expensive, fancy stuff to keep plants.... this tank is several years old and so are all of the plants except the wisteria... i got that about a year and a half ago or more.... it was a sprig then but does a bang-up job sucking up any excess nutrients that encourage algae.... i do put some iron in there every spring... that's it.
> 
> 
> habu do good?:crazy:


Ahhh bugger! I spose big angels can eat them too... mine never got that big. 

Erm, this thread is just for us to chat random stuff in, but including fishy things! None of the non-fishy people dare come into this 'ere section, so we're safe... lol.


----------



## HABU

:lol2:i've kept tanks since the late 60's. does that make me a fishhead?... may i join and bug you all now and then?


----------



## _jake_

What about a schoal of Rummny noses?.. surely your angels wont eat them:lol2: if not, Silver-tips would go nice, or combodia tetras (sp)


----------



## AshMashMash

HABU said:


> :lol2:i've kept tanks since the late 60's. does that make me a fishhead?... may i join and bug you all now and then?


Haha, if its up to me, you may join :flrt:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Bleeding heart Tetras for the win Habu! 

Me thinks its time to edit the thread title again. :hmm:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Cool - hi guy's and gals. Nice tank HABU must be huge!!


----------



## mike515

habu can join. we need a token ethnic minority lol.


but less fishy chat in here please, lets get it back off topic


----------



## Boccia-Boy

OK - so the title should be Ashmashmash, Trillian, Mike515, and Esfa, the fishforum Nerds/ Nuts and ... HABU and herpmad_boi the guppie guy and Boccia-Boy the apprentice lol


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Have you guys seen 'The Dark Knight.'


----------



## HABU

herpmad_boi said:


> What about a schoal of Rummny noses?.. surely your angels wont eat them:lol2: if not, Silver-tips would go nice, or combodia tetras (sp)


 
i'm back... i had to cash my check and run some errands... rummynosed tetras eh?... i've always worried about having them... i've read how they are very sensitive to water quality.... not that mine is poor or anything... it might be an idea. i'm a tetra fan. there's nothing quite like a nicely planted tank with some good sized groups of tetras... very addicting.

my planted tank is 3foot wide by two foot tall. it's 18 inches from front to back. not huge but it has a nice, tall viewing area... 3'X2'... great for tall growing plants... it's an all-glass. i have an aquaclear 500 filter H.O.T., an emperor filter H.O.T...the big one, a double with twin biowheels and a fluval 305 canister filter with a monster U.V. sterilizer.... glass versa tops and three 36" strip lights with full spectrum bulbs...(they need changed).

i do water changes every week... it runs itself... it's so mature/broken-in. i believe in very regular water changes and huge bacterial beds.... my filter pads are always old... i only replace them when they are completely ate up.... i never do anything special to the tank and spend next to nothing on it other than some flake food and water conditioner.... a lazy man's tank. i always clean the filter pads in my waste water from the tank and vaccum the gravel where i can with my syphon. every few months i move the plants around so the gravel doesn't get all anoxic... that hydrogen sulfide is bad news.... maybe 10-15 minutes a week i spend on it...


but thanks again.... habu made the cut!!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## mike515

Boccia-Boy said:


> OK - so the title should be Ashmashmash, Trillian, Mike515, and Esfa, the fishforum Nerds/ Nuts and ... HABU and *herpmad_boi the guppie guy and Boccia-Boy the apprentice lol*


 
er no. you gotta earn your right to join. HMB is currently trying to prove himself. So you've gotta wait till he has been accepted/declined. Could be a few more weeks yet.


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> Me thinks its time to edit the thread title again. :hmm:


Can you extend it any further?!



mike515 said:


> habu can join. we need a token ethnic minority lol.
> 
> 
> but less fishy chat in here please, lets get it back off topic


Thats very true... both points!



Boccia-Boy said:


> Have you guys seen 'The Dark Knight.'


Aye, yeh. Awesome film, really liked it  Much better story line than simply "Good guys beat bad guys". 



mike515 said:


> er no. you gotta earn your right to join. HMB is currently trying to prove himself. So you've gotta wait till he has been accepted/declined. Could be a few more weeks yet.


Yeh... and its not looking hopeful :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

mike515 said:


> er no. you gotta earn your right to join. HMB is currently trying to prove himself. So you've gotta wait till he has been accepted/declined. Could be a few more weeks yet.


OK - so how do I prove my self?


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> Can you extend it any further?!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats very true... both points!
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, yeh. Awesome film, really liked it  Much better story line than simply "Good guys beat bad guys".
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh... and its not looking hopeful :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


For me or him? :whistling2: And yes I watcheed it for the 7th time today lol the Characterisation (sp) is amazing.


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Boccia-Boy said:


> OK - so how do I prove my self?


Dont listen to Mike, i decide who stays and who go's around here. :whip:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Snakes r grreat said:


> Dont listen to Mike, i decide who stays and who go's around here. :whip:


:lol2: soo.. Allmighy Jack :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Boccia-Boy said:


> For me or him? :whistling2: And yes I watcheed it for the 7th time today lol the Characterisation (sp) is amazing.


Both :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Ah wicked! Only seen it once... and, I am not even sure if I have seen the other films :hmm:



Snakes r grreat said:


> Dont listen to Mike, i decide who stays and who go's around here. :whip:


Which is a scary, scary thought...


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> Both :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Ah wicked! Only seen it once... and, I am not even sure if I have seen the other films :hmm:
> 
> Which is a scary, scary thought...


 So how do I get in do I have to have a setup because from tommorow I will be cycling a tropical tank. What else? 

Yeah all Batman's are great seen all of them at least 4 times each. Except the George Clooney one truly a EPIC FAIL!!


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Boccia-Boy said:


> So how do I get in do I have to have a setup because from tommorow I will be cycling a tropical tank


 
£££££££££

I'll PM you my bank details.


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Snakes r grreat said:


> £££££££££
> 
> I'll PM you my bank details.


:lol2: - I am banking at the EPIC FAIL bank currently!


----------



## AshMashMash

Boccia-Boy said:


> So how do I get in do I have to have a setup because from tommorow I will be cycling a tropical tank. What else?


OOoh, make sure you do pics, we all like pics 

Erm, you have to be uber cool... :whistling2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Boccia-Boy said:


> :lol2: - I am banking at the EPIC FAIL bank currently!


No entry then!! :naughty:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> OOoh, make sure you do pics, we all like pics
> 
> Erm, you have to be uber cool... :whistling2:


I will I am so excited :flrt:.

I am the coolest kid in a wheelchair at my school thank you very much! That is soo easy when you are the only one!!


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Snakes r grreat said:


> No entry then!! :naughty:


It is a quality bank!!


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Boccia-Boy said:


> I will I am so excited :flrt:.
> 
> I am the coolest kid in a wheelchair at my school thank you very much! That is soo easy when you are the only one!!


Hmm, are you the only kid in a wheelchair at your school?


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Snakes r grreat said:


> Hmm, are you the only kid in a wheelchair at your school?


Yes and...


----------



## AshMashMash

Boccia-Boy said:


> I will I am so excited :flrt:.
> 
> I am the coolest kid in a wheelchair at my school thank you very much! That is soo easy when you are the only one!!


Wicked!

Also, LOL @ white writing. I bet you are then!

I'm the coolest Ashley in my year


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Boccia-Boy said:


> Yes and...


:lol2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> Wicked!
> 
> Also, LOL @ white writing. I bet you are then!
> 
> I'm the coolest Ashley in my year


:lol2: - I know being the minorty rocks you win at everything!!


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Snakes r grreat said:


> :lol2:


:no1::no1:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

The fishforums freaks thread - Ash, Trillian, Mike, Esfa, HB and now BB!!!

Boom


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Boccia-Boy said:


> The fishforums freaks thread - Ash, Trillian, Mike, Esfa, HB and now BB!!!
> 
> Boom...


...Boom shake shake the room?


----------



## AshMashMash

Boccia-Boy said:


> The fishforums freaks thread - Ash, Trillian, Mike, Esfa, HB and now BB!!!
> 
> Boom


:hmm: Maybe:

Cool people (Ash) and Fish Freaks (Trillian, Mike, Esfa, HB and now BB!!!) 

??:Na_Na_Na_Na:

EDIT: Darn!!! Fine then Jack


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> :hmm: Maybe:
> 
> Cool people (Ash) and Fish Freaks (Trillian, Mike, Esfa, HB and now BB!!!)
> 
> ??:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> EDIT: Darn!!! Fine then Jack


Tbh, it would be Cool people - Mike, Esfa, Trillian, HB and BB, then Freaks - Ash. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Snakes r grreat said:


> ...Boom shake shake the room?


Oh yess I farted :lol2:



AshMashMash said:


> :hmm: Maybe:
> 
> Cool people (Ash) and Fish Freaks (Trillian, Mike, Esfa, HB and now BB!!!)
> 
> ??:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> EDIT: Darn!!! Fine then Jack


I am nnow see sig.


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Snakes r grreat said:


> Tbh, it would be Cool people - Mike, Esfa, Trillian, HB and BB, then Freaks - Ash. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


^^ I'm starting to like thhis guy!


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Boccia-Boy said:


> ^^ I'm starting to like thhis guy!


We can change all that, let me give you an infraction.


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> Tbh, it would be Cool people - Mike, Esfa, Trillian, HB and BB, then Freaks - Ash. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ha! I think not 



Boccia-Boy said:


> I am nnow see sig.


Nice one! Mine just has mildly offensive words in it :no1:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> Ha! I think not
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one! Mine just has mildly offensive words in it :no1:


 
Don't make me search it again, remember what a red one will do....


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> Ha! I think not
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one! Mine just has mildly offensive words in it :no1:


Where??


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> Don't make me search it again, remember what a red one will do....


Not that! The pic... the pic, thats all. It still says "PM Me!"


----------



## Boccia-Boy

I don't want to know!!!


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> Not that! The pic... the pic, thats all. It still says "PM Me!"


The what?


----------



## AshMashMash

Never mind. So, the weathers been awful today eh?


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> Never mind. So, the weathers been awful today eh?


It was meh!! What you guys doing at the moment I am eating a amazing veggie curry!!


----------



## AshMashMash

Boccia-Boy said:


> It was meh!! What you guys doing at the moment I am eating a amazing veggie curry!!


You a veggie? 

I'm watching something about physics on TV and generally internetting.

Also, I'd like to point out how well you post for a 12 yr old... I thought you were older. We have many 20-odd year olds on this forum who cant spell a single word, whether they're trying to write in txt spk or not.


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Boccia-Boy said:


> It was meh!! What you guys doing at the moment I am eating a amazing *veggie* curry!!


Your not a veggie are you? mg:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> You a veggie?
> 
> I'm watching something about physics on TV and generally internetting.
> 
> Also, I'd like to point out how well you post for a 12 yr old... I thought you were older. We have many 20-odd year olds on this forum who cant spell a single word, whether they're trying to write in txt spk or not.


No I'm not it was my new year resolution but on New years day I forgot and ate a Lamb joint :lol2:. Also cheers mate!



Snakes r grreat said:


> Your not a veggie are you? mg:


No but Quorn curry is well nice!!


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> Your not a veggie are you? mg:


Least I was more subtle than that, not immediately showing my hatred :roll: :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Boccia-Boy said:


> No I'm not it was my new year resolution but on New years day I forgot and ate a Lamb joint :lol2:. Also cheers mate!


LOLOL. PLease dont become a veggie  We need our meat... we have canines, peptidases, and no fermenting intestines! :lol2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> Least I was more subtle than that, not immediately showing my hatred :roll: :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL. PLease dont become a veggie  We need our meat... we have canines, peptidases, and no fermenting intestines! :lol2:


:lol2: - I am soooooooooooooo excited!!


----------



## AshMashMash

Boccia-Boy said:


> :lol2: - I am soooooooooooooo excited!!


Huh? About fishies?


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> Huh? About fishies?


Yep I am geting everything tommorow hopefully to set up my tank to cycle like ornaments and stuff.

What fish you got Ash?


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Boccia-Boy said:


> No but Quorn curry is well nice!!


Phew, you were >this< close to being kicked out of here again!



AshMashMash said:


> Least I was more subtle than that, not immediately showing my hatred :roll: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Shut - Up!!!!


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Snakes r grreat said:


> Phew, you were >this< close to bein kicked out of here again!
> 
> 
> 
> Shut - Up!!!!


No you all luff me really being your apprentice!!


----------



## carpy

to be fair had i seen that i would have done the same and been immensely shocked at the veggieness that doesnt deserve to exist!


----------



## AshMashMash

Boccia-Boy said:


> Yep I am geting everything tommorow hopefully to set up my tank to cycle like ornaments and stuff.
> 
> What fish you got Ash?


Wicked 

You ready for this?















































None 

Haha...well, ok, I have an overstocked pond with some goldfish in. But thats it. I had to get rid of my fish going to uni 

But, I have kept different tropicals, bred a few, malawi cichlids, had a marine tank with a few bits and bobs in. Pics are dotted about here in a coupld of old threads of mine


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> Wicked
> 
> You ready for this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None
> 
> Haha...well, ok, I have an overstocked pond with some goldfish in. But thats it. I had to get rid of my fish going to uni
> 
> But, I have kept different tropicals, bred a few, malawi cichlids, had a marine tank with a few bits and bobs in. Pics are dotted about here in a coupld of old threads of mine


Cool :lol2: I love fish!!


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Ooooo the name of the thread changed :lol2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

carpy said:


> to be fair had i seen that i would have done the same and been immensely shocked at the veggieness that doesnt deserve to exist!


Common sense!


----------



## _jake_

hb? = herpmad_boi..:flrt:

I'z actually luvs u all:mf_dribble:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

AshMashMash said:


> Wicked
> 
> You ready for this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None
> 
> Haha...well, ok, I have an overstocked pond with some goldfish in. But thats it. I had to get rid of my fish going to uni
> 
> But, I have kept different tropicals, bred a few, malawi cichlids, had a marine tank with a few bits and bobs in. Pics are dotted about here in a coupld of old threads of mine


Awwww poor Ash :lol2:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

herpmad_boi said:


> hb? = herpmad_boi..:flrt:
> 
> I'z actually luvs u all:mf_dribble:


Oh no it is you...:flrt::lol2:


----------



## _jake_

except ash, he scares me:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

herpmad_boi said:


> except ash, he scares me:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:O....Ash is nice :whip::lol2:...You should praise his awesomeness :notworthy::flrt::lol2:


----------



## Esfa

Why is Ash's name before mine?


----------



## _jake_

becuase... it goes in smellyness first order:lol2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Esfa said:


> Why is Ash's name before mine?


Age before beauty? or shit before shovel?


----------



## AshMashMash

Esfa said:


> Why is Ash's name before mine?


Erm, cos of this?



herpmad_boi said:


> except ash, he scares me:Na_Na_Na_Na:





indigo_rock_girl said:


> :O....Ash is nice :whip::lol2:...You should praise his awesomeness :notworthy::flrt::lol2:


:flrt::lol2:


----------



## _jake_

AshMashMash said:


> Erm, cos of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :flrt::lol2:


 Erm NO!


----------



## Esfa

Snakes r grreat said:


> Age before beauty? or shit before shovel?


Awww! I'm the beauty? :flrt::flrt:


----------



## HABU

mike515 said:


> habu can join. we need a token ethnic minority lol.
> 
> 
> but less fishy chat in here please, lets get it back off topic


 
what??... i'll be your token american haha! but that's about it esse. i got your ethnic minority hangin..... haha!

i'm mostly of british descent, 3/4's or so.... because you guys shagged the natives.... then my people decided shagging the natives wasn't so bad...


... so here i am...


now what are you all on about now?... i've been working on a program for this laptop... it's giving me way too much grief....


----------



## AshMashMash

HABU said:


> i've been working on a program for this laptop... it's giving me way too much grief....


Oh yeh? What kind?


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

AshMashMash said:


> Erm, cos of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :flrt::lol2:


Lol! 


herpmad_boi said:


> Erm NO!


:lol2:


----------



## HABU

AshMashMash said:


> Oh yeh? What kind?


 i'm installing an anti-virus program and had windows live onecare... i uninstalled onecare but when i try to install the new program it says that i need to uninstall onecare... but i already did... did searches and restarts... i can't find a trace of onecare but the new program says it's still there somehow.... i'm getting pretty much stuck in the mud with this.... there must be some fragment of the old program somewhere.... where's my hammer....


----------



## AshMashMash

HABU said:


> i'm installing an anti-virus program and had windows live onecare... i uninstalled onecare but when i try to install the new program it says that i need to uninstall onecare... but i already did... did searches and restarts... i can't find a trace of onecare but the new program says it's still there somehow.... i'm getting pretty much stuck in the mud with this.... there must be some fragment of the old program somewhere.... where's my hammer....


I had the exact same problem with my old antivirus, when trying to install McAfee. Annoyed the HELL out of me. I googled it, and google told me to do this certain thing that was related to a screw up in the program... and whatever that was, it sorted it. 

Google is your friend Habu... you know this :lol2:


----------



## HABU

AshMashMash said:


> I had the exact same problem with my old antivirus, when trying to install McAfee. Annoyed the HELL out of me. I googled it, and google told me to do this certain thing that was related to a screw up in the program... and whatever that was, it sorted it.
> 
> Google is your friend Habu... you know this :lol2:


 
well, i'm done with it for now.... i'll figure it out tomorrow. no prob. just no porn tonight.... you poor devils are stuck with me tonight....


... besides, it's my party time (he says as he pops another cold one).:lol2:


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> How we all love Trillian, and Mike...But, rarely fish.


:flrt:



AshMashMash said:


> Oh yeh, I totally forgot about you! Sorry, we also talk about how we all hate Jack the mean old mod


He was voted 2nd sexiest Mod so can't be all bad...



HABU said:


> My planted tank...


Great tank, Habu. Far too good for on here...:2thumb:



Snakes r grreat said:


> Dont listen to Mike, i decide who stays and who go's around here.


Remember *I* voted for you...:flrt:



AshMashMash said:


> We need our meat... we have canines, peptidases, and no fermenting intestines!


Indeed. When the recent Irish pork crisis broke on the lunchtime news, I was having sausage rolls for lunch and just kept eating...:lol2:



herpmad_boi said:


> hb? = herpmad_boi...I'z actually luvs u all:mf_dribble:


Ah you'd suffered enough, I reckon. : victory:



Esfa said:


> Awww! I'm the beauty?


My name is before yours so either I'm (a) less beautiful, (b) more shitty or (c) Both! :devil:

Btw, SRG - if you need to squeeze in any more saddos, I mean enthusiasts, you can shorten my name to Trills. That gives you a whole extra two letters to play with. :lol2:


----------



## HABU

so what to do tomorrow....


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Trillian said:


> He was voted 2nd sexiest Mod so can't be all bad...


Very true! 8)




Trillian said:


> Remember *I* voted for you...:flrt:


I doooo :flrt: 




Trillian said:


> Indeed. When the recent Irish pork crisis broke on the lunchtime news, I was having sausage rolls for lunch and just kept eating...:lol2:


That made me :lol2: VERY loudly, then do a :rotfl:





Trillian said:


> My name is before yours so either I'm (a) less beautiful, (b) more shitty or (c) Both! :devil:


Do you really wanna know the answer to that? :whistling2:




Trillian said:


> Btw, SRG - if you need to squeeze in any more saddos, I mean enthusiasts, you can shorten my name to Trills. That gives you a whole extra two letters to play with. :lol2:


I'll bear that in mind, might have to stick Habu up there soon. :mrgreen:


----------



## Trillian

Snakes r grreat said:


> I doooo... :flrt:


I am *so* in there...:lol2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

I'm back how is everyone??


----------



## AshMashMash

Dead?


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Trillian said:


> I am *so* in there...:lol2:


You're slowly making your way around the men of the fish forum I have noticed, getting a reputation for yourself. :whistling2:

P.s, PM me your mob no *whistle*

:flrt:


----------



## AshMashMash

Am I next then Trillian? I could close my eyes and suck it up :flrt:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> Am I next then Trillian? I could close my eyes and suck it up :flrt:


She has already had you! Get back to the back of the queue again. :whip:


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> She has already had you! Get back to the back of the queue again. :whip:


She so hasn't... I want more :mf_dribble:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> She so hasn't... I want more :mf_dribble:


Are u finally turning??????

I guess, if you call her Trills with a deep irish accent.... her name is what she is....


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> Are u finally turning??????


LOL, nein. I am not. (Thats offensive to "Trills", right?)

Trillian... put a pic on here... I forget if I have even seen one?! :eek4:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Booooo


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Helllo fishy people :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

haha, hello shelly people:whistling2:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

herpmad_boi said:


> haha, hello shelly people:whistling2:


:lol2: Jakeeeeeeeee hows you?


----------



## Trillian

Snakes r grreat said:


> You're slowly making your way around the men of the fish forum I have noticed, getting a reputation for yourself.


I am NOT!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Unless you're under 25, that is...then you can be another of my "sons". :lol2:



AshMashMash said:


> Am I next then Trillian? I could close my eyes and suck it up


Oh you'll always be first, hon. :flrt:



Snakes r grreat said:


> She has already had you! Get back to the back of the queue again.


That's where you are now, after your previous scandalous comment!! :devil:



AshMashMash said:


> She so hasn't... I want more


I'm still waiting for the first bit...:whistling2:



Snakes r grreat said:


> I guess, if you call her Trills with a deep irish accent.... her name is what she is....


If any of you is Scottish, you go straight to the front of the line...:mf_dribble:



AshMashMash said:


> LOL, nein. I am not. (Thats offensive to "Trills", right?)


Nah, you can do no wrong.: victory:



> Trillian... put a pic on here... I forget if I have even seen one?!


Already did in GD and you acknowledged me as the fountain of all fishy knowledge or something like that. :2thumb:


----------



## mike515

I think this thread has lost all meaning now. Since apparently jacks letting anyone who asks in.

Bocciaboy has only just got a fish tank lol.


Me ash and esfa are the originals. trillian joined later but is one of use. the rest are just posers :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

mike515 said:


> I think this thread has lost all meaning now. Since apparently jacks letting anyone who asks in.
> 
> Bocciaboy has only just got a fish tank lol.
> 
> 
> Me ash and esfa are the originals. trillian joined later but is one of use. the rest are just posers :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: I think they're are alot of people on the threads name. Maybe there is to many


----------



## HABU




----------



## _jake_

I have a use:whip:... Guppy & teenager:flrt: we havent got one of these:no1:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Trillian said:


> I am NOT!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Unless you're under 25, that is...then you can be another of my "sons". :lol2:


I can be a son then, not for much longer.  

Mummy..... :flrt:


Give us a fiver! :devil:





Trillian said:


> That's where you are now, after your previous scandalous comment!! :devil:


Pfft, i could clear that list in 2 mins with bans. :whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Already did in GD and you acknowledged me as the fountain of all fishy knowledge or something like that. :2thumb:


OHHHH yeh! I remember now!



mike515 said:


> I think this thread has lost all meaning now. Since apparently jacks letting anyone who asks in.
> 
> Bocciaboy has only just got a fish tank lol.
> 
> 
> Me ash and esfa are the originals. trillian joined later but is one of use. the rest are just posers :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeh, I agree, humpf. please dont take my name out Jack


----------



## Esfa

Trillian said:


> If any of you is Scottish, you go straight to the front of the line...:mf_dribble:


I'm half scottish!


----------



## _jake_

im actually a mixture of all britian:lol2:


----------



## Trillian

mike515 said:


> Me ash and esfa are the originals. trillian joined later but is one of use. the rest are just posers


Why thank you, Mike...that's the nicest thing you've ever said to me. :2thumb:



Snakes r grreat said:


> Pfft, i could clear that list in 2 mins with bans.


Not if you're grounded...:whistling2:



AshMashMash said:


> Yeh, I agree, humpf.


Ah, he loves us. :flrt:

Plus with great power comes great responsibility. :lol2:



Esfa said:


> I'm half scottish!


And about 12...:hmm:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Ah, he loves us. :flrt:
> 
> Plus with great power comes great responsibility. :lol2:


LOL, and...



Trillian said:


> And about 12...:hmm:


LOLLer.


----------



## Esfa

Trillian said:


> And about 12...:hmm:


17! :Na_Na_Na_Na: 18 at the end of jan


----------



## Trillian

Esfa said:


> 18 at the end of jan


Almost legal...:whistling2:


----------



## mike515

herpmad_boi said:


> I have a use:whip:... Guppy & teenager:flrt: we havent got one of these:no1:


Im a teenager (not for long now though) as is esfa and ash at heart lol. and there are plenty of guppy keeping fishkeepers. probably a fair few on the forum so you are far from special.


----------



## Trillian

Overrun with teenagers in fact...:devil:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Overrun with teenagers in fact...:devil:


Yeh, darn people :devil: (I can say that now I am 20 :2thumb


----------



## _jake_

Over-run with people saying they got big tanks too:whistling2:

tbh..

Kid then:Na_Na_Na_Na:... I could be the Younger Brother.... whim always gets spoilt, btw.
And.. my guppies are best.. mines r shmexi.. almost as shmexi as me in fact:flrt:

Also.. I have been asked about what BEWC stands for in my sig.. try and guess. I suppose, might keep most of you idiots amused for the next hour.


----------



## HABU

i was a teenager once.... many, many moons ago... it's a rough condition but you tend to grow out of it.


----------



## AshMashMash

herpmad_boi said:


> Also.. I have been asked about what BEWC stands for in my sig.. try and guess. I suppose, might keep most of you idiots amused for the next hour.


Black-eyed white campbells (hamster). Took me all of 2 mins 

Oh yeh! Wheres my prize Jake?



HABU said:


> i was a teenager once.... many, many moons ago... it's a rough condition but you tend to grow out of it.


You were?! YOU?! Habu I dont believe it...


----------



## HABU

yes, it's true. i too was once a teen... that all ended some 30 years ago... i'm in complete remission... no pimples, raging hormones, nothing... i have my mind about me now.


----------



## AshMashMash

HABU said:


> yes, it's true. i too was once a teen... that all ended some 30 years ago... i'm in complete remission... no pimples, raging hormones, nothing... i have my mind about me now.


Well, who'da thunked it? Whats the time difference, btw, where you are? 5 hours after us, or something?


----------



## _jake_

You seen my thread-icle:lol2:

Prize.. you get to talk to me:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AshMashMash

herpmad_boi said:


> You seen my thread-icle:lol2:
> 
> Prize.. you get to talk to me:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I searched your ass Jake :whip: 

Erm... but not in the gross, wrong way. 

And, I want a _much_ better prize plz :bash:


----------



## HABU

it's about 10 till 8am here right now...


----------



## AshMashMash

HABU said:


> it's about 10 till 8am here right now...


Ohhh ok, you're 5 hours behind us. It was 12:49 as you wrote that post


----------



## HABU

AshMashMash said:


> Ohhh ok, you're 5 hours behind us. It was 12:49 as you wrote that post


yeah, we're behind you all... in many more ways than can be stated here...:whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash

HABU said:


> yeah, we're behind you all... in many more ways than can be stated here...:whistling2:


LOL! We're catching up to your obesity rate... we'll get there one day :flrt::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

To be fair it is really only a thread OK - we should all use the thread and I know you all love me really!!


----------



## _jake_

Ash seems pissy


----------



## AshMashMash

Boccia-Boy said:


> To be fair it is really only a thread OK - we should all use the thread and I know you all love me really!!


We do :whistling2::flrt:



herpmad_boi said:


> Ash seems pissy


I do?! I am not! :lol2: I just want a prize please :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> We do :whistling2::flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> I do?! I am not! :lol2: I just want a prize please :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Woop - so I stay as the Apprentice!!


----------



## HABU

so what do we discuss today... we need a loose topic...


----------



## AshMashMash

Boccia-Boy said:


> Woop - so I stay as the Apprentice!!


Haha, apparently so :2thumb:



HABU said:


> so what do we discuss today... we need a loose topic...


Erm... whats the weather like? :lol2: We have snow here! Does it get proper cold in winter round you?


----------



## _jake_

Ummm... you soo are.. i know, when i breed my mantises,,, you can have some FREEE!:flrt:


----------



## elessars_patriot

im a cold water fish freak.....can i be included :blush:


----------



## AshMashMash

herpmad_boi said:


> Ummm... you soo are.. i know, when i breed my mantises,,, you can have some FREEE!:flrt:


I'm really not jake! Why do you say that?! I am in a good mood, got the afternoon off :2thumb:



elessars_patriot said:


> im a cold water fish freak.....can i be included :blush:


:hmm:... cold waterfish :hmm: What do other peeps reckon?


----------



## _jake_

Well... im guppies and Coldwater... Back to the line... Freaky:lol2:


----------



## HABU

weather???

why it gets way colder here than there i'm sure. this is january so it's the cold month.... i'm talkin deep freeze.


----------



## AshMashMash

HABU said:


> weather???
> 
> why it gets way colder here than there i'm sure. this is january so it's the cold month.... i'm talkin deep freeze.


Ohhh bugger! Should get your self down to the sunshine state :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

haha:lol2:


----------



## mike515

herpmad_boi said:


> haha:lol2:


post whore


----------



## _jake_

And PROUD:no1:


----------



## _jake_

Your all actualy BOOORING!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## elessars_patriot

i used to be guppies n cold water but coldwaters are best!


----------



## _jake_

well.. you dont have LOOOOOOOOAAADS of them do you:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Hellloooo


----------



## _jake_

Heloop car.:lol2:


----------



## elessars_patriot

hahah, not anymore, i couldnt find enough different coloured ones (guppies anyway)

cold water wise i have 7 out of about 15 left, was a fish noob n learnt the hard way about infections (id have more but my giant goldfish n ryukin take up most of the tank)


----------



## Boccia-Boy

See - now you have accepted me you will never get rid of me!!

Hi peeps we had snow too!!

The tank is going really well al clear pics soon!!


----------



## HABU

this thread lacks substance....



.... that is all....:lol2:


----------



## carpy

your comments are greatly appreciated habu


----------



## HABU

i try to be helpful... at your service...

i'm just having fun at my keyboard... being silly


----------



## Boccia-Boy

:lol2: :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## carpy

mate i've been here long enough to know you and your silly ways:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AshMashMash

carpy said:


> mate i've been here long enough to know you and your silly ways:Na_Na_Na_Na:


A habu post isn't a post without an awesome picture! :lol2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> A habu post isn't a post without an awesome picture! :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## HABU

do people like my pics?

i collect funny and odd stuff.


----------



## carpy

AshMashMash said:


> A habu post isn't a post without an awesome picture! :lol2:


its true - its almost a neccessity!


----------



## AshMashMash

HABU said:


> do people like my pics?
> 
> i collect funny and odd stuff.


We do Habu, we do. They lighten up the threads were people are pulling their hair out at a computer screen :2thumb:



carpy said:


> its true - its almost a neccessity!


It _is_ a neccececececececececassity.


----------



## _jake_

Hello peoples, Ash-icle. I have finally finished tidying room/animals and made my cupboard into a Invert/supplies cupboard. with one spare faunarium, so im getting gals tommorow:lol2:


----------



## Esfa

This thread has become an atrocity.


----------



## _jake_

Esfa said:


> This thread has become an atrocity.


 Ark at him and all his posh words... what happend to 'Eh and II'?:lol2:


----------



## HABU

herpmad_boi said:


> Ark at him and all his posh words... what happend to 'Eh and II'?:lol2:


----------



## Trillian

Boccia-Boy said:


> To be fair it is really only a thread OK -


:eek4: _Only_ a thread?? Bite yer tongue...:devil:



Esfa said:


> This thread has become an atrocity.


You mean 'coz it's nice and calm with nobody slagging anybody off or insulting anyone? : victory:



Snakes r grreat said:


> P.S, PM me your mob no


I only just noticed this...as if! :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

herpmad_boi said:


> Hello peoples, Ash-icle. I have finally finished tidying room/animals and made my cupboard into a Invert/supplies cupboard. with one spare faunarium, so im getting gals tommorow:lol2:


Ah wicked  Smelly _and_ slimey, poifect!



Esfa said:


> This thread has become an atrocity.


You've become an atrocity.


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> You've become an atrocity.


Ooh - bee-atch!! :lol2:


----------



## Esfa

AshMashMash said:


> You've become an atrocity.


You've always been an atrocity. :devil:


----------



## Trillian

Owned! :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Esfa said:


> You've always been an atrocity. :devil:


Hmm, this is pre-rant... so not too moody :whistling2:

You know it Matt :flrt:

Night peeps!


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Jesus, I go away for one day and look what you lot do with this thread. Might have to kick a few people off the thread title. :whip:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Not me!! 

How is everyone??


----------



## _jake_

AshMashMash said:


> Ah wicked  Smelly _and_ slimey, poifect!
> 
> 
> 
> I know... perfect for me?, Eh
> 
> 
> 
> Snakes r grreat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, I go away for one day and look what you lot do with this thread. Might have to kick a few people off the thread title. :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> Not's meee....:flrt: i make carrot cake?:lol2:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AshMashMash

herpmad_boi said:


> I know... perfect for me?, Eh


Haha, yeh :Na_Na_Na_Na:



herpmad_boi said:


> Not's meee....:flrt: i make carrot cake?:lol2:


Not me eeeeeeeeeeeither... I steal your food :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

hahaha,, smelly and slimy:mf_dribble:

I am actually making carrot cake:lol2:...tis true:no1:


----------



## _jake_

Trillian said:


> Owned! :lol2:


 Ooh.... *she's* returned:flrt:


----------



## AshMashMash

herpmad_boi said:


> I am actually making carrot cake:lol2:...tis true:no1:


Meh, victoria cake ftw


----------



## _jake_

Ewwww... you always have had bad taste:lol2:

Tbh... mince pie:mf_dribble:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

CC FTW - I am on at school :lol2:


----------



## HABU

i want to do a beer run but it's cold and rainy... i'm feeling a little wimpy today... beer, is it worth it?

a question that has plagued mankind for thousands of years... the pharaohs from the old kingdom used beer to get the pyramids built...

... beer, that elixir of life... what to do,... am i fine here in a beer-less state?... i think not!

i must make the arduous journey, despite the elements.


yes, beer. on a dreary, rainy day such as this it is good to imbibe for tomorrow it will be even more dreary here. yes! i must go.


----------



## Boccia-Boy

HABU said:


> i want to do a beer run but it's cold and rainy... i'm feeling a little wimpy today... beer, is it worth it?
> 
> a question that has plagued mankind for thousands of years... the pharaohs from the old kingdom used beer to get the pyramids built...
> 
> ... beer, that elixir of life... what to do,... am i fine here in a beer-less state?... i think not!
> 
> i must make the arduous journey, despite the elements.
> 
> 
> yes, beer. on a dreary, rainy day such as this it is good to imbibe for tomorrow it will be even more dreary here. yes! i must go.


OK... :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Are you sure you havent just ran out habu?:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## HABU

herpmad_boi said:


> Are you sure you havent just ran out habu?:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
beer and bud... it's a good day...


----------



## _jake_

haha, cant go wrong with beer, tbh:no1:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

HABU said:


> i want to do a beer run but it's cold and rainy... i'm feeling a little wimpy today... beer, *is it worth it?*
> 
> a question that has plagued mankind for thousands of years... the pharaohs from the old kingdom used beer to get the pyramids built...
> 
> ... beer, that elixir of life... what to do,... am i fine here in a beer-less state?... i think not!
> 
> i must make the arduous journey, despite the elements.
> 
> 
> yes, beer. on a dreary, rainy day such as this it is good to imbibe for tomorrow it will be even more dreary here. yes! i must go.


Its ALWAYS worth it!! :no1:


----------



## _jake_

Snakes r grreat said:


> Its ALWAYS worth it!! :no1:


 Comming from you:whistling2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

herpmad_boi said:


> Comming from you:whistling2:


I get the feeling your name will be short lived in this thread. :devil:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

I get the feeling that your moderator abilies will be shortly long lived on this forum:devil:

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Play nice kiddies! :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Tom, how old are you, btw?:lol2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> Tom, how old are you, btw?:lol2:


12 :lol2: - I am the indudicator hehe 13 soon!!!!!!


----------



## _jake_

Coool... im 13. 14 end of jan:no1:


----------



## Trillian

Snakes r grreat said:


> Jesus, I go away for one day and look what you lot do with this thread. Might have to kick a few people off the thread title.


Not me. I've been a good girl - as always. :flrt:



herpmad_boi said:


> Ooh.... *she's* returned


Back of the line. :devil:



Boccia-Boy said:


> *12* - I am the indudicator hehe 13 soon!!!!!!





herpmad_boi said:


> Coool... im *13*. 14 end of jan


:eek4: :censor:


----------



## Esfa

I'm 18 at the end of jan. :2thumb:


----------



## HABU




----------



## mike515

Boccia-Boy said:


> 12 :lol2: - I am the indudicator hehe 13 soon!!!!!!





herpmad_boi said:


> Coool... im 13. 14 end of jan:no1:


 
seriously jack. I reckons they shouldn't be allowed on the thread title till they can legally do anything fun (sex,drink,smoke,drive)


----------



## _jake_

mike515 said:


> seriously jack. I reckons they shouldn't be allowed on the thread title till they can legally do anything fun (*sex,drink,smoke*,drive)


 Done..:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Esfa said:


> I'm 18 at the end of jan. :2thumb:


 i bet your best pres would be to go on 18+:lol2:

What date?


----------



## Esfa

31st : victory:


----------



## _jake_

28th:no1:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

mike515 said:


> seriously jack. I reckons they shouldn't be allowed on the thread title till they can legally do anything fun (sex,drink,smoke,drive)


Im starting to become inclined to agree with you there Mike.


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AGEST - I can leagally but 12 DVD's couldnt do that when I was 11 thats fun!! :::::::::


----------



## mike515

herpmad_boi said:


> Done..:lol2:


 
and now you're cool


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> Im starting to become inclined to agree with you there Mike.


Ditto. I can mock the teens... cos I am not one now. You, mike, however, cannot :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Jack and Trils, will you join me in the mocking of the teens? :flrt:


----------



## mike515

Snakes r grreat said:


> Im starting to become inclined to agree with you there Mike.


but you never agree with me



Boccia-Boy said:


> AGEST - I can leagally but 12 DVD's couldnt do that when I was 11 thats fun!! :::::::::


you be careful. All that mild language and those scenes that may upset younger viewers. 



AshMashMash said:


> Ditto. I can mock the teens... cos I am not one now. You, mike, however, cannot :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Jack and Trils, will you join me in the mocking of the teens? :flrt:


I'll be 20 soon enough mate.

I can still laugh at the children then. I may be a teenager but I am in the eyes of the law a man. Unlike some other members who are still just boys lol.


Anyways guys. Just had a phone call from john. We got stingray babies . Female Leopoldii has just given birth. Twins!! I'm well excited. We didn't even know she was pregnant. John went down to feed and noticed the two little buggers. I'm going over there now to help move the two little ones into a seperate tank. Speak to you lot later


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> I'll be 20 soon enough mate.


And until then, we'll mock you :Na_Na_Na_Na:



mike515 said:


> I can still laugh at the children then. I may be a teenager but I am in the eyes of the law a man. Unlike some other members who are still just boys lol.


OK, yes, true. you can laugh at anyone ages 12-17. I can laugh at anyone aged 12-19. And jack and trils? Anyone aged 12 to.... when were the dinosaurs around again? :hmm:


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> Anyways guys. Just had a phone call from john. We got stingray babies . Female Leopoldii has just given birth. Twins!! I'm well excited. We didn't even know she was pregnant. John went down to feed and noticed the two little buggers. I'm going over there now to help move the two little ones into a seperate tank. Speak to you lot later


OMG mike! I absolutely _demand_ pictures! I love stingrays. Either you or john MUST have a camera or camera-phone... get some BLOODY pics.


----------



## _jake_

AshMashMash said:


> OMG mike! I absolutely _demand_ pictures! I love stingrays. Either you or john MUST have a camera or camera-phone... get some BLOODY pics.


 Calm down dear, its only a PG:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Boccia-Boy said:


> *AGEST* - I can leagally but 12 DVD's couldnt do that when I was 11 thats fun!! :::::::::


And wot? 



AshMashMash said:


> Ditto. I can mock the teens... cos I am not one now. You, mike, however, cannot :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Jack and Trils, will you join me in the mocking of the teens? :flrt:


Shut it you fool! :whip:



mike515 said:


> but you never agree with me


I do, I just dont often admit it. 





mike515 said:


> you be careful. All that mild language and those scenes that may upset younger viewers.


:iamwithstupid:​ 



mike515 said:


> Anyways guys. Just had a phone call from john. We got stingray babies . Female Leopoldii has just given birth. Twins!! I'm well excited. We didn't even know she was pregnant. John went down to feed and noticed the two little buggers. I'm going over there now to help move the two little ones into a seperate tank. Speak to you lot later


Congratulations Mike! :no1:


P.s, is John your 'fella' :whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash

herpmad_boi said:


> Calm down dear, its only a PG:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I want my pics :devil:



Snakes r grreat said:


> Shut it you fool! :whip:


Fine 

Oh, and mike and john cant be together... mikes mine?


----------



## _jake_

im with jack on this one... Fool:Na_Na_Na_Na:

You need a life, not pics:lol2:


----------



## mike515

Snakes r grreat said:


> And wot?
> 
> 
> 
> Shut it you fool! :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> I do, I just dont often admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :iamwithstupid:​
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Mike! :no1:
> 
> 
> P.s, is John your 'fella' :whistling2:


nah mate. I prefer my ladies without cocks lol



AshMashMash said:


> I want my pics :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine
> 
> Oh, and mike and john cant be together... mikes mine?


you keep telling yourself that


----------



## Snakes r grreat

herpmad_boi said:


> You need a life, not pics:lol2:


Look who's talking!


----------



## AshMashMash

herpmad_boi said:


> You need a life, not pics:lol2:


Pfft, I enjoy my self :whistling2:



mike515 said:


> you keep telling yourself that


I will :flrt:


----------



## mike515

didn't mean to post that.


At johns at the moment. Soaking wet (calm down ash lol), just been catching baby rays. Got 3. One was hiding in the slate cave that usually houses the pikes lol. I am mighty tempted to get pics of these. Who knows I might post them lol.

Im still using a 3330 so, nope no camera. Not even got a colour screen lol. I did have an N95 but had enough with it and remembered the last time i was actually happy with a phone. Gonna go dig around the bedroom when I get home, see if I can't find my camera. It ain't been used in quite a while so dunno where it actually is


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> didn't mean to post that.
> 
> 
> At johns at the moment. Soaking wet (calm down ash lol), just been catching baby rays. Got 3. One was hiding in the slate cave that usually houses the pikes lol. I am mighty tempted to get pics of these. Who knows I might post them lol.
> 
> Im still using a 3330 so, nope no camera. Not even got a colour screen lol. I did have an N95 but had enough with it and remembered the last time i was actually happy with a phone. Gonna go dig around the bedroom when I get home, see if I can't find my camera. It ain't been used in quite a while so dunno where it actually is



Oooh, wicked! Please do


----------



## _jake_

Snakes r grreat said:


> Look who's talking!


:devil::devil:



AshMashMash said:


> Pfft, I enjoy my self :whistling2:


 You do enjoy yourself too much.. mostly when your alone:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

herpmad_boi said:


> :devil::devil:
> 
> You do enjoy yourself too much.. mostly when your alone:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


This is not 18+. :whip:


----------



## _jake_

Oh.. haha. That did sound wrong:/... i ment it like when he's alone he enjoys himself.. becuase he's a bit bonkers:lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

herpmad_boi said:


> You do enjoy yourself too much.. mostly when your alone:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


No, no. With people is much better :flrt:


----------



## mike515

AshMashMash said:


> No, no. With people is much better :flrt:


I've always found that Im much better at having a good time on my own. Other people just can't seem to manage giving me a good time as well as I can on my own lol


----------



## _jake_

mike515 said:


> I've always found that Im much better at having a good time on my own. Other people just can't seem to manage giving me a good time as well as I can on my own lol


 :werd:


----------



## HABU




----------



## _jake_

HABU said:


>


 :lolsign:


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> I've always found that Im much better at having a good time on my own. Other people just can't seem to manage giving me a good time as well as I can on my own lol


LOL. No comment :lol2:


----------



## Esfa

mike515 said:


> im still using a 3330 so, nope no camera.


fail lol.


----------



## HABU

i'm making chili.... i got the munchies bad.... nothing to do today...


..treating my fish... wow..


----------



## HABU

*GREEN BEANS... MISUNDERSTOOD?*


----------



## mike515

Esfa said:


> fail lol.


I love my phone lol. It's great. It takes phone calls, recieves texts and has the original snake 2 on it. not that 3d crap


----------



## Boccia-Boy

I'm 12 woop - how is everyone Mike515 snake rules!!


----------



## _jake_

Boccia-Boy said:


> I'm 12 woop - how is everyone Mike515 snake rules!!


 Shuuuuuush,, that'll get tooken the wrong way in here dude:lol2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

herpmad_boi said:


> Shuuuuuush,, that'll get tooken the wrong way in here dude:lol2:


You two babies have soo much to learn about the big wide world.


----------



## _jake_

Snakes r grreat said:


> You two babies have soo much to learn about the big wide world.


 Me, Baby?.. i seriousley probably have done more unforgiveable things than you have:Na_Na_Na_Na::whistling2:


----------



## HABU

I like fruit baskets because it gives you the ability to mail someone a piece of fruit without appearing insane. Like, if someone just mailed you an apple you’d be like ‘Huh? What the hell is this?’, but if it’s in a fruit basket you’re like ‘This is _nice!_.


----------



## Snakes r grreat

herpmad_boi said:


> Me, Baby?.. i seriousley probably have done more unforgiveable things than you have:Na_Na_Na_Na::whistling2:


Keep talking yourself up little fella.


----------



## _jake_

shut up... your only like 4yrs older than me:Na_Na_Na_Na:..


----------



## Snakes r grreat

HABU said:


> I like fruit baskets because it gives you the ability to mail someone a piece of fruit without appearing insane. Like, if someone just mailed you an apple you’d be like ‘Huh? What the hell is this?’, but if it’s in a fruit basket you’re like ‘This is _nice!_.


As you do... :crazy: 



herpmad_boi said:


> shut up... your only like 4yrs older than me:Na_Na_Na_Na:..


I didnt realise you're 30? :?


----------



## _jake_

Oh, its not you who's 17 odd is it... it michael:lol2::whistling2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

herpmad_boi said:


> Oh, its not you who's 17 odd is it... it michael:lol2::whistling2:


No it isn't you tit! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Snakes r grreat said:


> No it isn't you tit! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 *reports abuse*:devil::whistling2:


----------



## HABU

About a month ago I got a cactus. A week later, it died. I was really depressed because I was like ‘Damn! I am less nurturing than a desert.'


----------



## _jake_

*chuckles*


----------



## Snakes r grreat

herpmad_boi said:


> *reports abuse*:devil::whistling2:


Go for it. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

haha.. but your a mod:lol2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

herpmad_boi said:


> haha.. but your a mod:lol2:


Who mods the mods... the admin, who mods the admin... god.


----------



## HABU

I like the beach. I like to get there really early before everyone else shows up and take like thirty bottles with notes in them and throw them into the water. Then I wait for everyone to come to the beach and when someone goes to pick up one of the bottles, I go up behind them because when they open it there’s a note saying ‘I’m standing right behind you.’


----------



## AshMashMash

HABU said:


> I like fruit baskets because it gives you the ability to mail someone a piece of fruit without appearing insane. Like, if someone just mailed you an apple you’d be like ‘Huh? What the hell is this?’, but if it’s in a fruit basket you’re like ‘This is _nice!_.


Oh habu, if I wasn't too cool for sig-quoting, I, like Jack, woulda quoted it. Unfortuently, I _am_ too cool for sig-quoting. Not _being_ quoted, but putting them in mine. Jacks not quite as cool as I am, you see.


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> Oh habu, if I wasn't too cool for sig-quoting, I, like Jack, woulda quoted it. Unfortuently, I _am_ too cool for sig-quoting. Not _being_ quoted, but putting them in mine. Jacks not quite as cool as I am, you see.


You're what?! mg:


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> You're what?! mg:


Cooler than you.


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> Cooler than you.


Not anymore.


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> Not anymore.


:hmm: Should I be worried???


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Jack and Trils, will you join me in the mocking of the teens?


Ah, it would be like taking sweets from toddlers. I couldn't possibly especially since my eldest son is 13...:lol2:



AshMashMash said:


> Should I be worried???


Looks like I'm the leader of the pack now!! :no1:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Ah, it would be like taking sweets from toddlers. I couldn't possibly especially since my eldest son is 13...:lol2:


Oh fine... 



Trillian said:


> Looks like I'm the leader of the pack now!! :no1:


AHHH! He wouldn't tell me what he'd done. Thats SOOOOOOOO mean Jack. I hate you  My names not even in it at all! Not even at the end! 

I demand you put it back at the front  Else... else... well, theres not much I can do. I'll just be even more annoying on msn than normal. I swear, I'll do it :devil:


----------



## HABU

I wonder what the most intelligent thing ever said was that started with the word ‘dude.’ ‘Dude, these are isotopes.’ ‘Dude, we removed your kidney. You’re gonna be fine.’ ‘Dude, I am so stoked to win this Nobel Prize. I just wanna thank Kevin, and Turtle, and all my homies.’


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> AHHH! He wouldn't tell me what he'd done. Thats SOOOOOOOO mean Jack. I hate you  My names not even in it at all! Not even at the end!


If you stir the pot long enough, eventually you'll end up with porridge...:lol2:



HABU said:


> I wonder what the most intelligent thing ever said was that started with the word ‘dude.’ ‘Dude, these are isotopes.’ ‘Dude, we removed your kidney. You’re gonna be fine.’ ‘Dude, I am so stoked to win this Nobel Prize. I just wanna thank Kevin, and Turtle, and all my homies.’


LMAO. That is one of the funniest things I've read in a long time...I love it! :2thumb:

"Dude, are you Dr. Livingstone?" :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> If you stir the pot long enough, eventually you'll end up with porridge...:lol2:


Haha, you'd think I'd learn my lesson eh? Jack was the one who banned me last... and gave me a warning for being silly in the fish section :blush::lol2:

I'm sure he loves it really? :hmm:


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> I'm sure he loves it really?


Well I shall officially place you under my protection then...:flrt:...being leader of the thread and all that. :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Well I shall officially place you under my protection then...:flrt:


Yey! 



Trillian said:


> ...being leader of the thread and all that. :lol2:


Not-so "yey"  :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

How comes you're only on late normally? Whats your job?


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> How comes you're only on late normally? Whats your job?


Fulltime mommy...I have to wait until all the little darlings are asleep in bed. :whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Fulltime mommy...I have to wait until all the little darlings are asleep in bed. :whistling2:


I wondered/assumed that straight after I typed it. Fairysnuff. How many little angels do you have then?


----------



## HABU

was making pancakes the other day and a fly flew into the kitchen. And that's when I realized that a spatula is a lot like a fly-swatter. And a crushed fly is a lot like a blueberry. And a roommate is a lot like a fly eater.


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> I wondered/assumed that straight after I typed it. Fairysnuff. How many little angels do you have then?


You must be _very_ bored...:lol2:

Four - three sons (13, 6 and 3) and one daughter (10). :flrt:



HABU said:


> was making pancakes the other day and a fly flew into the kitchen. And that's when I realized that a spatula is a lot like a fly-swatter. And a crushed fly is a lot like a blueberry. And a roommate is a lot like a fly eater.


Can you say "random"? :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> You must be _very_ bored...:lol2:
> 
> Four - three sons (13, 6 and 3) and one daughter (10). :flrt:


LOL. Awww, wee kiddiwinkles. My mum has three sons... and no daughters, gutted! :lol2:

Also: habu, you are so random...


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> LOL. Awww, wee kiddiwinkles. My mum has three sons... and no daughters, gutted!


Well I have to say, I'd be lost without my little girl. She's very like me and a great help to balance out the younger nutty boys...:devil:

My eldest son is great though. Very witty and wonderful company. I hope we always have that good relationship. :flrt:



> Also: habu, you are so random...


But very amusing. That "Dude" thing was hilarious...:lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Well I have to say, I'd be lost without my little girl. She's very like me and a great help to balance out the younger nutty boys...:devil:
> 
> My eldest son is great though. Very witty and wonderful company. I hope we always have that good relationship. :flrt:


Hmm... just wait til he's a stroppy teenager :flrt::lol2:

Rightyo, I better be off... niiiiiiiight trils.


----------



## mike515

herpmad_boi said:


> Oh, its not you who's 17 odd is it... it michael:lol2::whistling2:


Yeah, stop calling me michael. I don't particuarly like it. Hence why everyone calls me Mike. so yeah stop it



Habu, you're a :censor: legend lol


----------



## _jake_

mike515 said:


> Yeah, stop calling me michael. I don't particuarly like it. Hence why everyone calls me Mike. so yeah stop it


Whatcha gonna do when they come for you?


My dad has 7 sons, no daughter thats being gutted:lolsign:


----------



## mike515

herpmad_boi said:


> Whatcha gonna do when they come for you?
> 
> 
> *My dad has 7 sons, no daughter thats being gutted*:lolsign:


thanks for the fun fact.


but yeah, please don't call me michael. I hate being called that


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Hey gang!!


----------



## _jake_

Awww... whay michael?


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Oooooh this could get ugly :war:eace: lets all chant hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## AshMashMash

Pfft, I dont see how my name should be _third_ :devil:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Ash, you FAIL at msn. :bash:


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> Ash, you FAIL at msn. :bash:


_msn_ fails at msn. I fail at reading my subscribed threads when posts are written in them :2thumb:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

We can all FAIL together!!


----------



## mike515

herpmad_boi said:


> Awww... whay michael?


 
long story. just please don't do it


----------



## _jake_

ok mike.

TBH, all of us here fail
just ash


----------



## AshMashMash

herpmad_boi said:


> TBH, all of us here fail
> just ash doesn't


Why thank you :flrt:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Ash is the king! at failing!!


----------



## AshMashMash

Boccia-Boy said:


> Ash is the king!


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Of failing


----------



## Boccia-Boy

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Pfft, I dont see how my name should be _third_


Your place in the title ranking depends on your worthiness...:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

tbh, right now, im Shooting it:L.. im at my dads and the iggy just staring at me.. scary stuffs:lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Boccia-Boy said:


> :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::lol2::lol2:


Pfft, too late njow :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Trillian said:


> Your place in the title ranking depends on your worthiness...:lol2:


Oh  Oh dear me... Jack, make me first else I'll beat you :devil: Well... I'll, erm, tell mel to scratch you?:2thumb:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

eace::grouphug:


----------



## AshMashMash

Boccia-Boy said:


> eace::grouphug:


:hmm:

Okay... :grouphug: :thumb:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Hehe no-one can resist luffing the Tom - how are you guys getting my fish today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AshMashMash

Boccia-Boy said:


> Hehe no-one can resist luffing the Tom - how are you guys getting my fish today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol, clearly not. 

Ooooh, excellent  Let 'em settle, and then get some pics up 

What you getting today?


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> lol, clearly not.
> 
> Ooooh, excellent  Let 'em settle, and then get some pics up
> 
> What you getting today?


Will do - hopefully the Gouramis today getting a pair of them. Hopefully a falme and a normal if they have still got them!


----------



## AshMashMash

Boccia-Boy said:


> Will do - hopefully the Gouramis today getting a pair of them. Hopefully a falme and a normal if they have still got them!


Ah wicked! I take it all the ammonia/nitirite/nitrate values are good? 

You know how to acclimitise the fish too? I liked to spend a good hour doing it, to be sure not to get osmotic shock. However, most fish are pretty adaptable. The longer you do it for, whilst keeping it dark and calm, the more chance the fish will properly acclimitised.


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> Ah wicked! I take it all the ammonia/nitirite/nitrate values are good?
> 
> You know how to acclimitise the fish too? I liked to spend a good hour doing it, to be sure not to get osmotic shock. However, most fish are pretty adaptable. The longer you do it for, whilst keeping it dark and calm, the more chance the fish will properly acclimitised.


Well my LFS will test the water for me I thought they would be more accurate than me!!!

Yep - is this right. 

Turn light off, then every 10 minuets add a little amount of water until the bag only has your water in then let the fish swim out of the bag.

Is that right?


----------



## Trillian

Boccia-Boy said:


> Will do - hopefully the Gouramis today getting a pair of them. Hopefully *a female and a normal* if they have still got them!


So females are abnormal then?? :bash:

With Gouramis, you're better off getting 3 - 1 male and 2 females - otherwise the male will just harass the solitary female. :devil:


----------



## AshMashMash

Boccia-Boy said:


> Well my LFS will test the water for me I thought they would be more accurate than me!!!
> 
> Yep - is this right.
> 
> Turn light off, then every 10 minuets add a little amount of water until the bag only has your water in then let the fish swim out of the bag.
> 
> Is that right?


Erm, yeh, pretty much. Something like if you fill the bag all the way up with your water slowly, in little amounts, poor 75% out and do it again, should do it. Might take a while. Leave the lights off for a couple of hours after too  I used to drip feed water in, cos you can leave it and do other things :2thumb:



Trillian said:


> So females are abnormal then?? :bash:


LOL! I think he meant "Flame"?


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Trillian said:


> So females are abnormal then?? :bash:
> 
> With Gouramis, you're better off getting 3 - 1 male and 2 females - otherwise the male will just harass the solitary female. :devil:


No that was a typo ment to say flamme sorry!


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> Erm, yeh, pretty much. Something like if you fill the bag all the way up with your water slowly, in little amounts, poor 75% out and do it again, should do it. Might take a while. Leave the lights off for a couple of hours after too  I used to drip feed water in, cos you can leave it and do other things :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I think he meant "Flame"?


Yes I did mean Flame 

OK cool - Am I right in thinking you leave the light off while acclimatising then leave it off for another 1/2 hour then turn it on??


----------



## AshMashMash

Boccia-Boy said:


> OK cool - Am I right in thinking you leave the light off while acclimatising then leave it off for another 1/2 hour then turn it on??


Aye, just to keep it calmer.


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Cool - thanks for da help!!


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> LOL! I think he meant "Flame"?





Boccia-Boy said:


> No that was a typo ment to say flamme sorry!


Doh! :blush:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## _jake_

haha... but, females arent normal:whistling2:


----------



## Trillian

herpmad_boi said:


> haha... but, females arent normal


That's usually Ash' argument...:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Oooops, sorry ashikins..

Tbh, girls are weird.:lol2:


----------



## Trillian

herpmad_boi said:


> Tbh, girls are weird.


You prob think that now but believe or not, there'll soon come a day when you won't think so...:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

haha. well, my GF's are.. ringing me like every 5mins:devil:

(btw, the 'GFs are bit means previous ones)


----------



## Trillian

herpmad_boi said:


> haha. well, my GF's are.. ringing me like every 5mins (btw, the 'GFs are bit means previous ones)


Playing it cool, eh? :lol2:

Btw, I shall have to put you on my RFUK list since Boccia-Boy got a mention. You can be No. 12. :2thumb:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Oh yes how is everyone?


----------



## Trillian

Boccia-Boy said:


> Oh yes how is everyone?


Doing good. Just spent the last hour cleaning out all the animal houses so I have sawdust in my hair...:devil:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

:lol2: just feeding my new fish!


----------



## Trillian

Boccia-Boy said:


> just feeding my new fish!


Shouldn't feed them for 24 hours as they'll prob have been fed in the LFS already. Oh well, never mind...:whistling2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Trillian said:


> Shouldn't feed them for 24 hours as they'll prob have been fed in the LFS already. Oh well, never mind...:whistling2:


Well they wolfed it down so...


----------



## Trillian

Boccia-Boy said:


> Well they wolfed it down so...


'Course they did. Fish are like dogs, opportunistic feeders. Considering how small their digestive system is, you'd be amazed how much they can pack away...:lol2:

Just be careful not to overfeed them. You should only feed them what they can devour in under 2 minutes. If too much food falls to the bottom of the tank, you cut back. If nothing falls, add a little more. 'Tis just trial and error...: victory:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Yep so I'm going too see how it goes. I might of put a little too much in.


----------



## _jake_

Aww, hows the fish tom?.. what 'ya end up getting?:no1:


----------



## AshMashMash

lol @ the girl jokes 

Also, get som pics up Tom :devil::lol2:


----------



## _jake_

AshMashMash said:


> lol @ the girl jokes
> 
> Also, get som pics up Tom :devil::lol2:


haha,, yeah well, what can i say?: victory:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

LOL - I got a Flame Gourami and A Golden Gourami :2thumb:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Who likes the sig??


----------



## _jake_

hehe... A-Ch-flem...:lol2: pretty cool stuff. Going to a garden center at 1pm and its about 1hr away, got an amazing stock of aqautics.. But, im going there too look at house geckos


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Hey fishy people


----------



## HABU

hey you guys! wake up! it's 7am for christ's sake!.... erm, here in the states that is....:whistling2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Hehehe What garden centre is that?


----------



## mike515

Well. After perusing the top ten thread, I must say im disapointed.

I notcied 3 of you in there (I didn't finish reading because I got bored). Of the 3 only 2 of you featured a list. Of those two lists I was only on one.

I never thought Id say this but thanks HMB. Although your idol should be number 1 .



where on the list was I ash? oh wait I remember, NO WHERE. bitch!


----------



## carpy

i swear the name of this thread changes all the time!

yea mite - ash left me out as well :'(


----------



## Boccia-Boy

I only made Trills and TEENY's list :flrt: thanks guys!!


----------



## mike515

just had a read through again. Thanks to trillian.

So, 3 of you have explanations to make now. Ash,Esfa and BB. What's the deal? Im upset now lol


----------



## Boccia-Boy

I dont know you that well too be honest Mike,


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> where on the list was I ash? oh wait I remember, NO WHERE. bitch!


Look, I've already had this conversation. Until we officially announce our undying love for each other, I will forever be upset, and you shall _not_ appear on my list, HUMPF!:Na_Na_Na_Na:



carpy said:


> i swear the name of this thread changes all the time!
> 
> yea mite - ash left me out as well :'(


It does! I have been demoted! I think its cos I said I was cooler than jack... I clearly am, but I am prepared to publically back track to get my name back to number one :whistling2:

And yes, I know  I iz sorry, and I added you on my list after. You know I love you carpy... I did it before leaving for college in the morning, quickly scanning for names through my friends list on rfuk :blush:



mike515 said:


> So, 3 of you have explanations to make now. Ash,Esfa and BB. What's the deal? Im upset now lol


As explained, admit you love me, or no addition to the list. If you admit it, or even I feature in your list, I will add you to mine :flrt:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> Look, I've already had this conversation. Until we officially announce our undying love for each other, I will forever be upset, and you shall _not_ appear on my list, HUMPF!:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> It does! I have been demoted! I think its cos I said I was cooler than jack... I clearly am, but I am prepared to publically back track to get my name back to number one :whistling2:
> 
> And yes, I know  I iz sorry, and I added you on my list after. You know I love you carpy... I did it before leaving for college in the morning, quickly scanning for names through my friends list on rfuk :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> As explained, admit you love me, or no addition to the list. If you admit it, or even I feature in your list, I will add you to mine :flrt:


You where on y list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carpy

mike515 said:


> just had a read through again. Thanks to trillian.
> 
> So, 3 of you have explanations to make now. Ash,Esfa and BB. What's the deal? Im upset now lol


when i come and visit your collection you will make my list


----------



## carpy

ha by the way mate - i love you sig - I KILL YOU!

oh - and tell your dad to stop being a wetter, from alex


----------



## Boccia-Boy

carpy said:


> ha by the way mate - i love you sig - I KILL YOU!
> 
> oh - and tell your dad to stop being a wetter, from alex


OK :lol2: - I love Achmed Knock... Knock!!


----------



## carpy

Boccia-Boy said:


> OK :lol2: - I love Achmed Knock... Knock!!


it is very funny, haha could watch it all day


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Yep one of the best puppeters ever I love sartical comedy!


----------



## AshMashMash

carpy said:


> when i come and visit your collection you will make my list


Ha! Someone, visit Mikes collection?! You gotta be kidding. We're both very near to mike, I desperately wanna come see his tanks... but nooooooo... seriously, name a date/time Mike :devil:

Also, where's those ray pics?


----------



## carpy

AshMashMash said:


> Ha! Someone, visit Mikes collection?! You gotta be kidding. We're both very near to mike, I desperately wanna come see his tanks... but nooooooo... seriously, name a date/time Mike :devil:
> 
> Also, where's those ray pics?


i do kind of regret getting rid of my collection, but it wasnt practical running dozens of tanks. really miss all my crypto's, Thorichthys, geo and gymnogeophagus and satanoperca - i would get them again


----------



## _jake_

Aww man.. know were sells any 'decent' reps. been to three shops and none have, Tokays!!. ARGH!


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> Aww man.. know were sells any 'decent' reps. been to three shops and none have, Tokays!!. ARGH!


 - gutted.


----------



## Trillian

mike515 said:


> where on the list was I ash? oh wait I remember, NO WHERE. bitch!


Now, now - I was kinder to him then that and got a lovely apology. :2thumb:



Boccia-Boy said:


> I only made Trills and TEENY's list thanks guys!!


You're welcome. 



mike515 said:


> just had a read through again. Thanks to trillian.


See? And you thought you had fallen from grace...:lol2:



> So, 3 of you have explanations to make now. Ash,Esfa and BB. What's the deal? Im upset now lol


I made Esfa's list. Very chuffed. :flrt:



Boccia-Boy said:


> OK :lol2: - I love Achmed Knock... Knock!!


Oh he's just brilliant! :no1:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Yeah Achmed rules.

Oh isnt Trills popular! :whistling2:


----------



## HABU

... quietly habu yawns...


----------



## AshMashMash

HABU said:


> ... quietly habu yawns...


Shouldn't you be in bed Habu?!


----------



## HABU

AshMashMash said:


> Shouldn't you be in bed Habu?!


yes, of course i should but i took a nap today and right now....



.......erm, let me see,...








yep! i still got beer.


besides i was brainstorming about some brits visiting me.

i'm just like that.


it is late/early here...


----------



## AshMashMash

Yeh, I saw that! Wish I could get over there  I am busy all summer, none stop. 

I'm tired this morning, couldn't get to sleep til 2am, and got up at 7am, and kept waking during the night. AND... I have a rubbish day today, very split up with lectures, breaks and practicals.


----------



## HABU

AshMashMash said:


> Yeh, I saw that! Wish I could get over there  I am busy all summer, none stop.
> 
> I'm tired this morning, couldn't get to sleep til 2am, and got up at 7am, and kept waking during the night. AND... I have a rubbish day today, very split up with lectures, breaks and practicals.


you sound quite the student. good, study.

,meanwhile here's a great dust storm.....





click the pics...


----------



## AshMashMash

No no, Habu. I wish I was a better student. I have 17k posts on here... what do you think that says about my studeous nature?

Also, loving the dust storm!


----------



## _jake_

AshMashMash said:


> Also, loving the dust storm!


 Becuase your weird.


----------



## Boccia-Boy




----------



## _jake_

Boccia-Boy said:


>


 Weirdo:whistling2:


----------



## Trillian

Boccia-Boy said:


> Oh isnt Trills popular!


Am I? :hmm:

Not as popular as Ash though...:whistling2:



AshMashMash said:


> I'm tired this morning, couldn't get to sleep til 2am, and got up at 7am, and kept waking during the night. AND... I have a rubbish day today, very split up with lectures, breaks and practicals.


Poor baby. Let your Fish Mommy take care of you..:flrt:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

:lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Poor baby. Let your Fish Mommy take care of you..:flrt:


Hahaha, tyty Trils :flrt:

Why is your name Trillian on these 'ere forums?


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Because she is A Trillian year old :whistling2:

*RUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNN!* :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## HABU

alright now.... let's see what my local pet shop has on sale this week...

hmmmm...


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Looking good HABU - getting any thing?


----------



## HABU

i am going to get a mess of tetras in a couple weeks... i especially want some congo tetras....


----------



## Boccia-Boy

HABU said:


> i am going to get a mess of tetras in a couple weeks... i especially want some congo tetras....


Cool!


----------



## HABU

Boccia-Boy said:


> Cool!


 
thanks... i just have a sole male... congos for some reason just push my buttons... maybe i should try to get a pic of my little guy. he's a couple years ols and was basicly a fry when i got him.... he's always thrived... i must be doing something right i guess... one of my red serpaes got all beat up last night... my polyopterus must have ambushed him last night.... he's hanging in there though... tails all but gone...

... note to self.... keep eel looking dude well fed...:whistling2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

HABU said:


> thanks... i just have a sole male... congos for some reason just push my buttons... maybe i should try to get a pic of my little guy. he's a couple years ols and was basicly a fry when i got him.... he's always thrived... i must be doing something right i guess... one of my red serpaes got all beat up last night... my polyopterus must have ambushed him last night.... he's hanging in there though... tails all but gone...
> 
> ... note to self.... keep eel looking dude well fed...:whistling2:


Right OK - lol eel dude = evil!


----------



## _jake_

right ok - little tom boy = Evil:devil:


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Why is your name Trillian on these 'ere forums?


I was a big fan of the "Hitchiker's Guide To The Galaxy" trilogy in four parts...:lol:...when I was in my *cough* teens...:eek4:

The main female character was Tricia McMillan, nickname Trillian. It's been my alias since before you were born...:whistling2:



Boccia-Boy said:


> Because she is A Trillian year old...
> *RUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNN!*


:eek4: :devil: :bash:


----------



## HABU

my old dog's name was habu.... erm, just thought i'd add that for some inane reason.... plus it's japanese....

must be the cold weather eh?


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> I was a big fan of the "Hitchiker's Guide To The Galaxy" trilogy in four parts...:lol:...when I was in my *cough* teens...:eek4:
> 
> The main female character was Tricia McMillan, nickname Trillian. It's been my alias since before you were born...:whistling2:


Ohhh ok! Wicked  Bit less random and lame as mine. 



HABU said:


> my old dog's name was habu.... erm, just thought i'd add that for some inane reason.... plus it's japanese....


It is.. for venemous snake? I know you're real name Habu :devil: Dave Larson?


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Bit less random and lame as mine.


Lame? Lame? It's a great name...:bash:

Yours sounds like a potato recipe...:lol2:


----------



## HABU

AshMashMash said:


> Ohhh ok! Wicked  Bit less random and lame as mine.
> 
> 
> 
> It is.. for venemous snake? I know you're real name Habu :devil: Dave Larson?


 a habu is an okinawan snake that is very venomous. it is also a word the okinawans use to describe anything dangerous or spooky...

i used to run on the habu trail.. in the jungle... they'll say that is habu, which means it's bad or dangerous... like a drunken marine is very habu...

so i named my old doberman habu... then folks started calling me habu dave because i always had my dog with me.... i like it... has a ring about it.

i know... goofy isn't it?


----------



## mike515

ahh. Finally some proper talk in the random thread lol.



Bet you can't guess why my names Mike515?


ps the 515 was just a random number that i stuck on the end


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Lame? Lame? It's a great name...:bash:
> 
> Yours sounds like a potato recipe...:lol2:


Hahahhahahaha, I know  Ta :flrt:



HABU said:


> a habu is an okinawan snake that is very venomous. it is also a word the okinawans use to describe anything dangerous or spooky...
> 
> i used to run on the habu trail.. in the jungle... they'll say that is habu, which means it's bad or dangerous... like a drunken marine is very habu...
> 
> so i named my old doberman habu... then folks started calling me habu dave because i always had my dog with me.... i like it... has a ring about it.
> 
> i know... goofy isn't it?


No, its cool  I like it. 

Did I get your name right, btw?


----------



## mike515

i love this time of night when it's passed HMB and bocciaboys bedtime lol.


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> right ok - little tom boy = Evil:devil:


How dare you evil mini jay boy us youngers have got to stick together :devil:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Mines because I'm a upcoming Boccia player and I'm a boy!


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> i love this time of night when it's passed HMB and bocciaboys bedtime lol.


lol... I was... erm, busy. 



Boccia-Boy said:


> Mines because I'm a upcoming Boccia player and I'm a boy!


Whats Boccia?


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> lol... I was... erm, busy.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats Boccia?


It is a disability sport give it a google it is great.


----------



## AshMashMash

Boccia-Boy said:


> It is a disability sport give it a google it is great.


You throw your balls at jack?! Deary me


----------



## mike515

Boccia-Boy said:


> It is a disability sport give it a google it is great.


 
Sounds like french boules. But with a different name and in the olympics. Guessing it's one of the minor olympic sports though. No offence or anything, just not as high profile as the track and field stuff or swimming etc.

Just a thought. Anyone else seen paralympic rugby? Now that's a sport. Properly hardcore YouTube - wheelchair rugby hits


----------



## Boccia-Boy

mike515 said:


> Sounds like french boules. But with a different name and in the olympics. Guessing it's one of the minor olympic sports though. No offence or anything, just not as high profile as the track and field stuff or swimming etc.
> 
> Just a thought. Anyone else seen paralympic rugby? Now that's a sport. Properly hardcore YouTube - wheelchair rugby hits


Actually no - it is a Paralympic sport it was one of the first sports to be added to the Paralympic it is a acient Greek sport with gladiators used to do. Paralympic rugby is less established as most sports Boccia is actually considered one of the most demanding sport. As it may not look very demanding it envolves emmense amounts of concentration to play at your best. French Bouls and Lawn Bowls actually orginated from Boccia not the other way round.

Tom


----------



## AshMashMash

Boccia-Boy said:


> Actually no - it is a Paralympic sport it was one of the first sports to be added to the Paralympic it is a acient Greek sport with gladiators used to do. Paralympic rugby is less established as most sports Boccia is actually considered one of the most demanding sport. As it may not look very demanding it envolves emmense amounts of concentration to play at your best. French Bouls and Lawn Bowls actually orginated from Boccia not the other way round.
> 
> Tom


Mike got served. Fairysnuff Tom. You're aiming for the 2012, yes?


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> Mike got served. Fairysnuff Tom. You're aiming for the 2012, yes?


:lol2: - ummm I would love for 2012 but I think 16 is more likley but we will see I have been told that I am a definate hopefull for 16 so..


----------



## AshMashMash

Boccia-Boy said:


> :lol2: - ummm I would love for 2012 but I think 16 is more likley but we will see I have been told that I am a definate hopefull for 16 so..


Ah wicked  Sounds good. Yeh, you'd only be 15 by 2012 no?


----------



## mike515

Boccia-Boy said:


> Actually no - it is a Paralympic sport it was one of the first sports to be added to the Paralympic it is a acient Greek sport with gladiators used to do. Paralympic rugby is less established as most sports Boccia is actually considered one of the most demanding sport. As it may not look very demanding it envolves emmense amounts of concentration to play at your best. French Bouls and Lawn Bowls actually orginated from Boccia not the other way round.
> 
> Tom


Yeah but ask most people what boccia is and I bet not many people can answer you. Ask near enough anyone what boules or lawn bowls is and they will know what it is. When I said minor I meant as in not many people know about it. Everyone can tell you most of the track and field events but who can name all of the other stuff as well? Didn't mean it as a lesser sport, just a less well known one. Which it is for those not into their paralympics.

Didn't say paralympic rugby was well established. Just saying it's pretty knarly as far as sports go, paralympic or not.



AshMashMash said:


> Mike got served. Fairysnuff Tom. You're aiming for the 2012, yes?


Not served, just misunderstood lol.


Anyways tom good luck with the olympics. I got a mate whose doing the 200m in the olympics. He's panicking already lol


----------



## _jake_

Tbh.. Tom, your amazing:no1:

Mike.:bash:

Trillian:flrt:

Ash.:mf_dribble:

Habu.:whistling2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> Tbh.. Tom, your amazing:no1:
> 
> Mike.:bash:
> 
> Trillian:flrt:
> 
> Ash.:mf_dribble:
> 
> Habu.:whistling2:


Fanks mate u rule too :no1::no1:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

mike515 said:


> Yeah but ask most people what boccia is and I bet not many people can answer you. Ask near enough anyone what boules or lawn bowls is and they will know what it is. When I said minor I meant as in not many people know about it. Everyone can tell you most of the track and field events but who can name all of the other stuff as well? Didn't mean it as a lesser sport, just a less well known one. Which it is for those not into their paralympics.
> 
> Didn't say paralympic rugby was well established. Just saying it's pretty knarly as far as sports go, paralympic or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Not served, just misunderstood lol.
> 
> 
> Anyways tom good luck with the olympics. I got a mate whose doing the 200m in the olympics. He's panicking already lol


Thanks mate.


----------



## _jake_

Boccia-Boy said:


> Fanks mate u rule too :no1::no1:


 haha.. i want your msn. but not in a dirty, pervy way:lol2:.. No, basically there's sort of a group of young'uns from rfuk and were all mates on msn and talk n that.. it would be cool if you'd join: victory:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> haha.. i want your msn. but not in a dirty, pervy way:lol2:.. No, basically there's sort of a group of young'uns from rfuk and were all mates on msn and talk n that.. it would be cool if you'd join: victory:


LOL - would but cant mate my deal is with my msn is that I only add people I know sorry!!


----------



## AshMashMash

Boccia-Boy said:


> LOL - would but cant mate my deal is with my msn is that I only add people I know sorry!!


Haha, now _thats_ served. Even I have all the kiddlewinkles on my msn... not quite sure how though. I deleted a few people from my massive "RFUK" list the other day. It really needs to shorten down, tbh :hmm:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> Haha, now _thats_ served. Even I have all the kiddlewinkles on my msn... not quite sure how though. I deleted a few people from my massive "RFUK" list the other day. It really needs to shorten down, tbh :hmm:


:lol2: - with the amount if people you say I'm serving you can call me waiter


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> Ah wicked  Sounds good. Yeh, you'd only be 15 by 2012 no?


16 :no1::no1::no1:


----------



## _jake_

ash '_ serves_' way too many people.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> ash '_ serves_' way too many people.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:right Ash serve me 4 burgers and a coke chop chop!!


----------



## _jake_

Boccia-Boy said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na:right Ash serve me 4 burgers and a coke chop chop!!


 You sooo dont know what i mean...:whistling2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> You sooo dont know what i mean...:whistling2:


I do I'm just too angelic!


----------



## _jake_

Boccia-Boy said:


> I do I'm just too angelic!


 hmmm..:hmm:..


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> hmmm..:hmm:..


----------



## suzanbrooks2008

*thanks*

ok as new to the site will keep in mind another thing is im amazed how nice people r on here


----------



## _jake_

suzanbrooks2008 said:


> ok as new to the site will keep in mind another thing is im amazed how nice people r on here


 ummm:whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash

suzanbrooks2008 said:


> ok as new to the site will keep in mind another thing is im amazed how nice people r on here


Erm, yes? Hello?

Also: you two, I am nothing but nice and innocent, thanks very much :no1:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> Erm, yes? Hello?
> 
> Also: you two, I am nothing but nice and innocent, thanks very much :no1:


Of course darling!

Hellllllllllooo to the newbie!


----------



## _jake_

Yeah, ash is ickle bit inoccent.

Yeah.. i wouldnt say this forum is full up of nice people, take Tom for example.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mike515

suzanbrooks2008 said:


> ok as new to the site will keep in mind another thing is im amazed how nice people r on here


 
Welcome. But with the nice people comment. Where are they? lol. YOu'll soon notice that nice people are pretty rare on this forum.

Tip, don't upset fenwoman, or Meko. Not that they are horrible. Just they are pretty ruthless when they want to be


----------



## AshMashMash

Haha, I am _sooooooo_ not mentioning names in public anymore... not after last time :whistling2:


----------



## mike515

AshMashMash said:


> Haha, I am _sooooooo_ not mentioning names in public anymore... not after last time :whistling2:


I do what I want lol


bring it on Jack. Bring it on


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> bring it on Jack. Bring it on


He seems to have disappeared


----------



## _jake_

AshMashMash said:


> He seems to have disappeared


 for the better i say:no1:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

herpmad_boi said:


> for the better i say:no1:


Not too fast sunshine! :whip:

I have not been online much over the last few days, due to a family bereavement. I only just popped on tonight for the first time in a few day's, good timing i see. I will back to normal from next week. Don't worry though, the other mods are aware and are keeping an eye on you all.


----------



## _jake_

Snakes r grreat said:


> Not too fast sunshine! :whip:
> 
> I have not been online much over the last few days, due to a family bereavement. I only just popped on tonight for the first time in a few day's, good timing i see. I will back to normal from next week. Don't worry though, the other mods are aware and are keeping an eye on you all.


 omg.. i soo wanna be a mod.. i've joint like 10 forums with not many members so i have a better chance at being picked:blush:

and, i cant belive im saying this.. but i hope the bereavement gets better:flrt:


----------



## AshMashMash

See Mike, he's everywhere, keep your wits about you :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

That explains the scary monster in my closet then Ash.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AshMashMash

herpmad_boi said:


> That explains the scary monster in my closet then Ash.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Dont be mean  I am glad he's back, keeps kiddlewinkles like you inline :whip:

Wb jack :flrt:


----------



## Trillian

Boccia-Boy said:


> French Boules and Lawn Bowls actually orginated from Boccia not the other way round.


I got a Boccia/Boules kit from Lidl for the kids. Great fun. :2thumb:



herpmad_boi said:


> Trillian:flrt:


:lol:



herpmad_boi said:


> ash '_ serves_' way too many people.


:whistling2:



AshMashMash said:


> Also: you two, I am nothing but nice and innocent, thanks very much


Absolutely. Well nice anyway...:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

See, *even* trill's agrees with me:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

AshMashMash said:


> Dont be mean  I am glad he's back, keeps kiddlewinkles like you inline :whip:
> 
> Wb jack :flrt:


 kiddie?, im more grown up than a giraffe with a 'extendo-neck'.


----------



## Trillian

herpmad_boi said:


> See, *even* trill's agrees with me


Well I have read some of his posts on *cough* other parts of the forum...:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Trillian said:


> Well I have read some of his posts on *cough* other parts of the forum...:lol2:


 Muhahahahaha, the dark lord moves in mysterious ways:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> Muhahahahaha, the dark lord moves in mysterious ways:Na_Na_Na_Na:


A ah ah no not scared :lol2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> Yeah, ash is ickle bit inoccent.
> 
> Yeah.. i wouldnt say this forum is full up of nice people, take Tom for example.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Who learnt everything from Jay :whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Absolutely. Well nice anyway...:lol2:


Haha 



herpmad_boi said:


> kiddie?, im more grown up than a giraffe with a 'extendo-neck'.


Pfft! I think not :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Trillian said:


> Well I have read some of his posts on *cough* other parts of the forum...:lol2:


Hahahaha, oh yeh baby


----------



## _jake_

Boccia-Boy said:


> Who learnt everything from Jay :whistling2:


 me, myself and I.

do you no what, it'll be 10yrs i've kept fish on my 14th bday:blush:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> me, myself and I.
> 
> do you no what, it'll be 10yrs i've kept fish on my 14th bday:blush:


Congrats


----------



## _jake_

Thats a point, how long has everyone been keeping fish for?


----------



## AshMashMash

herpmad_boi said:


> Thats a point, how long has everyone been keeping fish for?


I've _not_ been keeping them for the past 2 and a bit years  :lol2: Silly uni. Well, I have the pond still. 

Before that, got my first 2ft tank for my 10th birthday, I am 20 now.


----------



## mike515

Snakes r grreat said:


> Not too fast sunshine! :whip:
> 
> I have not been online much over the last few days, due to a family bereavement. I only just popped on tonight for the first time in a few day's, good timing i see. I will back to normal from next week. Don't worry though, the other mods are aware and are keeping an eye on you all.


fair enough mate. I promise we'll behave while you sort stuff out



AshMashMash said:


> See Mike, he's everywhere, keep your wits about you :whistling2:


Im like a cat mate. Reactive not proactive



herpmad_boi said:


> Thats a point, how long has everyone been keeping fish for?


16 years november just gone. So it will be 17 this year


----------



## _jake_

Hmmm... i can behave, honest:whistling2:

Cant keep my promises about Trillian though, i mean, well look at her.. she's like a bikers wife!!

Wow!.. 16yrs!!.. so you started when your like 5 then?:lol2:


----------



## mike515

herpmad_boi said:


> Hmmm... i can behave, honest:whistling2:
> 
> Cant keep my promises about Trillian though, i mean, well look at her.. she's like a bikers wife!!
> 
> Wow!.. 16yrs!!.. so you started when your like 5 then?:lol2:


 
well I got a tank for my 3rd birthday. Basically it was an excuse for my dad to get a fish tank. He got permission to get me a fish tank. My mum being naive was thinking small goldfish bowl. My dad rolls up with a 6 footer lol. Backfired because my mum made sure I picked the fish. guppies, neons etc. 2 years later I was bored of them, got my first pair of green terrors lol and yeah kinda grew from that.


----------



## _jake_

Wow... well, i still havent left the guppies and neons:blush: for 10yrs:lol2:


----------



## mike515

herpmad_boi said:


> Wow... well, i still havent left the guppies and neons:blush: for 10yrs:lol2:


 you'll learn


----------



## _jake_

mike515 said:


> you'll learn


 See. i havent got big enough tanks for cichlids though:devil:.. and i pretty much doubt i could get a 5gallon in my room aswell, after all the viv's and tanks:lol2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

1 week :2thumb:


----------



## Trillian

herpmad_boi said:


> Thats a point, how long has everyone been keeping fish for?


It'll be two years in March since I got my first tank - I now have six tanks (five tropical, one coldwater). My eldest brother kept them for years though so I've been involved in the hobby since I was a child. : victory:



herpmad_boi said:


> Cant keep my promises about Trillian though, i mean, well look at her.. she's like a bikers wife!!


Excuse me?? :devil:

Exactly _what_ are you basing that assessment on? :bash:


----------



## _jake_

Trillian said:


> Excuse me?? :devil:
> 
> Exactly _what_ are you basing that assessment on? :bash:


Twas a joke. I ment it like your kinda rough and mean:lol2:.. Swoorry:blush:


----------



## Trillian

herpmad_boi said:


> Twas a joke. I ment it like your kinda rough and mean


:eek4:

I thought I was nice...

*sulks in corner*


----------



## AshMashMash

You _are_ nice Trils :flrt:

And so is Jack :flrt: (one day my name will be number one again )


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> You _are_ nice Trills


Thanks hon. As are you...:flrt:



> And so is Jack


I think he took that one to heart (see thread name!). :lol2:


----------



## Esfa

Excuse me. I would like my name back in the thread title. NOW! :devil:


----------



## Esfa

My 10gallon is getting a re-vamp soon! Woop!


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> I think he took that one to heart (see thread name!). :lol2:


So I see! Damn him :devil: He did say yday he might do it :devil::whip:

Whats funnier is, "mike" made this thread :whistling2::lol2:



Esfa said:


> Excuse me. I would like my name back in the thread title. NOW! :devil:


Pfft, mine should be first :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Boys, Boys, Boys.. See, it truelly should be ME who gets the name bak in.. or, we just beg mike:lol2::whistling2:


----------



## mike515

I think it could be time for a new thread. Just play him at his own game. He wants a thread fine. We'll just use another and this one will die off lol


----------



## _jake_

Fine. im doing it:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

herpmad_boi said:


> Fine. im doing it:Na_Na_Na_Na:


You forget my powers.


----------



## _jake_

:hmm: but, i could quite easily put a complain in and say you done it out of spite:whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

paper round, Paper round!!. I want, I want!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

herpmad_boi said:


> :hmm: but, i could quite easily put a complain in and say you done it out of spite:whistling2:


Go for it!


----------



## _jake_

Snakes r grreat said:


> Go for it!


 how do i complain??:whistling2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

herpmad_boi said:


> how do i complain??:whistling2:


That sounds about right.... :roll:


----------



## carpy

jack i bloody love you! love how the name of this thread morphs!


----------



## Snakes r grreat

carpy said:


> jack i bloody love you! love how the name of this thread morphs!


Variety is the spice and all that.... : victory:


----------



## _jake_

I hate you.:devil:


----------



## LoveForLizards

AshMashMash said:


> Life dear? Me dear? No dear...


You Said It Wrong  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> I think it could be time for a new thread. Just play him at his own game. He wants a thread fine. We'll just use another and this one will die off lol


Haha, its ok, we're back in the name. Though I am STILL third  Even YOU'RE before me :shock:



LoveForLizards said:


> You Said It Wrong  :Na_Na_Na_Na:


LOL, old quote. Whats it meant to be?


----------



## _jake_

Sorry ash and esfa, that is no way to speak to them Jack, calling the paper boys:devil:


----------



## mike515

AshMashMash said:


> Haha, its ok, we're back in the name. Though I am STILL third  Even YOU'RE before me :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, old quote. Whats it meant to be?


well it "is" my thread afterall


----------



## LoveForLizards

AshMashMash said:


> LOL, old quote. Whats it meant to be?


If its the right one...Who dear? me dear? life (dear)? no dear?
Or close to that:lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> well it "is" my thread afterall


Haha... it is :flrt:



LoveForLizards said:


> If its the right one...Who dear? me dear? life (dear)? no dear?
> Or close to that:lol2:


Ayeee... but I had to change it slightly :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trillian

Snakes r grreat said:


> You forget my powers.


Love the new thread title. "Paperboys" - brilliant! :lol2:



carpy said:


> jack i bloody love you! love how the name of this thread morphs!


Me too. Plus I'm still first...yay. :2thumb:


----------



## Esfa

i wanna be first


----------



## _jake_

Esfa said:


> i wanna be first


 ok, you can be first at the end:no1:


----------



## Esfa

herpmad_boi said:


> ok, you can be first at the end:no1:


oh go do your paper round! :whip:


----------



## _jake_

Hmm.. i got sacked... 4years ago..LOL


----------



## Snakes r grreat

herpmad_boi said:


> Hmm.. i got sacked... 4years ago..LOL


I cannot imagine why...


----------



## _jake_

Nor can i:hmm:

I actually done a good job.. untill my auntie 'dustrubuter' decided to only give me a quarter of the amount of pay i was supposed to get:bash:.. so, i filed a complaint to the newspaper, and almost got her sacked:whistling2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

herpmad_boi said:


> Nor can i:hmm:
> 
> I actually done a good job.. untill my auntie 'dustrubuter' decided to only give me a quarter of the amount of pay i was supposed to get:bash:.. so, i filed a complaint to the newspaper, and almost got her sacked:whistling2:


Nicely done...


----------



## _jake_

quite proud of it actually.. hate that woman:devil:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

herpmad_boi said:


> quite proud of it actually.. hate that woman:devil:


Families..... don't realise what you have until they are gone. : victory:


----------



## Esfa

herpmad_boi said:


> quite proud of it actually.. hate that woman:devil:


You're a nice child! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Snakes r grreat said:


> Families..... don't realise what you have until they are gone. : victory:


Well, she wishes i was gone.. get my point?:devil:



Esfa said:


> You're a nice child! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


And dont you forget it


----------



## _jake_

Oh, and becuase i just know how much you all lurve me. It's my bday in 8days, and i have surprise new animal(s) waiting for me. And, what ya'll getting me then?


----------



## Snakes r grreat

herpmad_boi said:


> Oh, and becuase i just know how much you all lurve me. It's my bday in 8days, and i have surprise new animal(s) waiting for me. And, what ya'll getting me then?


 
My present will involve red cards, and the word ban, get me.


----------



## _jake_

you luffs me really:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

oh btw, i gotta go for an hour, tea and that...dont miss me to much:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Esfa

herpmad_boi said:


> Oh, and becuase i just know how much you all lurve me. It's my bday in 8days, and i have surprise new animal(s) waiting for me. And, what ya'll getting me then?


Nothing, your bday is being overshadowed by mine! :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Esfa said:


> Nothing, your bday is being overshadowed by mine! :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


 Well, im going to be 14:| and in my town, thats the legal age to have sex,drink and take drugs:lol2:


----------



## Esfa

herpmad_boi said:


> Well, im going to be 14:| and in my town, thats the legal age to have sex,drink and take drugs:lol2:


I'm gunna be 18.... :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

esfa said:


> i'm gunna be 18.... :whistling2::whistling2:


17...


----------



## _jake_

:whistling2:


----------



## Esfa

Nah, i dont like 17. I'm skipping straight to 18. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

So you can get into 18+... i think not sir:whip:


----------



## Trillian

herpmad_boi said:


> It's my bday in 8days...what ya'll getting me then?


A bike? :lol2:



herpmad_boi said:


> Well, im going to be 14:| and in my town, thats the legal age to have sex,drink and take drugs


You're prob not joking either...:whistling2:



Esfa said:


> I'm gunna be 18...


You mentioned that you were only 16 a few months ago...:hmm:


----------



## _jake_

Trillian said:


> 1)*A bike*? :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 2)You're prob not joking either...:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 3)You mentioned that you were only 16 a few months ago...:hmm:


 1) WIN!:no1:
2) :lol2:
3) he's going to be 17:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> You mentioned that you were only 16 a few months ago...:hmm:


Haha... silly boi.

Everyone seen my awesome pics in snake piccy section?


----------



## Esfa

No srsliy. I'm gunna be 18. :lol2:

:blush:


----------



## AshMashMash

Esfa said:


> No srsliy. I'm gunna be 18. :lol2:
> 
> :blush:


Shh you :whip: Go look at my corn snake pics


----------



## Trillian

herpmad_boi said:


> 1) WIN!


It's for the paper round...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

I'm ill


----------



## _jake_

Trillian said:


> It's for the paper round...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 I really dont want my bday to come.


----------



## Trillian

Boccia-Boy said:


> I'm ill


Aww, what's up?


----------



## mike515

Boccia-Boy said:


> I'm ill


 
shhhh, nobody cares


----------



## _jake_

what a lovely come back:O.. But we love you for it mike


----------



## mike515

herpmad_boi said:


> what a lovely come back:O.. But we love you for it mike


I know


----------



## Trillian

mike515 said:


> shhhh, nobody cares


Meanie. :bash:

I care about all my boys...:flrt:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

mike515 said:


> shhhh, nobody cares


Jog on



Trillian said:


> Aww, what's up?


Chest Infection, stomach bug



Trillian said:


> Meanie. :bash:
> 
> I care about all my boys...:flrt:


:flrt:


----------



## Trillian

Boccia-Boy said:


> Chest Infection, stomach bug


Nasty. We all had variations of those over Christmas...:devil:


----------



## mike515

Trillian said:


> Nasty. We all had variations of those over Christmas...:devil:


Still denying that mine was beer related lol. I was alrite mostly over christmas. Was just the alcohol that had me out of action for a while


----------



## sharpstrain

mike515 said:


> Still denying that mine was beer related lol. I was alrite mostly over christmas. Was just the alcohol that had me out of action for a while


 
light weight - at lead boccia boy has a penis


----------



## mike515

sharpstrain said:


> light weight - at lead boccia boy has a penis


Im no way a lightweight. Im a pretty good drinker. Just had a little too much. I blame the whiskey. Whiskey pretty much finishes me off. Not in a throwing up sense, just gets me really drunk, really quickly lol.

I wasn't chucking up or anything. Just feeling a little delicate


----------



## Trillian

sharpstrain said:


> light weight - at lead boccia boy has a penis


Where'd you come from? :lol2:


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash: I saw your photos on the 18+ thread. You are a cutie...:flrt:


----------



## _jake_

Trillian said:


> AshMashMash: I saw your photos on the 18+ thread. You are a cutie...:flrt:


Considering '18+' is involved... i seriously DONT want to know.:hmm:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Trillian said:


> Where'd you come from? :lol2:


Me dad:Na_Na_Na_Na: go dad woop


----------



## Grond

For some unknown reason, I keep reading this thread!

It's better than Corrie!


----------



## Esfa

Most things are better than corrie tbh! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Grond

Fair point!


----------



## Boccia-Boy

I'll write to the BBC and see if they are interested in a new Soap ' The RFUK Fish section':whistling2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> Considering '18+' is involved... i seriously DONT want to know.:hmm:


You so do...
:whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> AshMashMash: I saw your photos on the 18+ thread. You are a cutie...:flrt:


Aww, thanks!  Haha. The baby face ones are cool eh?



herpmad_boi said:


> Considering '18+' is involved... i seriously DONT want to know.:hmm:


Hahahaha... its nothing dirty... this time :whistling2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Boccia-Boy said:


> I'll write to the BBC and see if they are interested in a new Soap ' The RFUK Fish section':whistling2:


Don't worry, me and Mike will collect the Royalties! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Boccia-Boy said:


> You so do...
> :whistling2:


 caught me...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


AshMashMash said:


> Aww, thanks!  Haha. The baby face ones are cool eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha... its nothing dirty... this time :whistling2:


:hmm:



Snakes r grreat said:


> Don't worry, me and Mike will collect the Royalties! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:bash:


----------



## Trillian

herpmad_boi said:


> Considering '18+' is involved... i seriously DONT want to know.


Well some of them were a bit suss but our Ash kept his clothes on...:lol2:



AshMashMash said:


> Aww, thanks! Haha. The baby face ones are cool eh?


Indeed. You look good in Black & White...:2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Well some of them were a bit suss but our Ash kept his clothes on...:lol2:


Exactly, I'm no whore :no1:

Although... there is a picture of me and my female flatmate in bed together from the same set of photos on FB :hmm: lol



Trillian said:


> Indeed. You look good in Black & White...:2thumb:


Haha, thanks! Takes away the horrific paleness of my skin :whistling2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na: thats all


----------



## Snakes r grreat

No posts for 2 days?? You all fail!


----------



## Esfa

You fail worse!


----------



## _jake_

Tbh.. you all actually fail at singing ' Happy Birthday too yooooooooou'.... just got 45mins left:O


----------



## Esfa

herpmad_boi said:


> Tbh.. you all actually fail at singing ' Happy Birthday too yooooooooou'.... just got 45mins left:O


Look on UK Shrimp! :bash: :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Oh.. i completely forgot about that forum:$


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> No posts for 2 days?? You all fail!


Pfft... I was having a night off the interwebz











herpmad_boi said:


> Oh.. i completely forgot about that forum:$


Served :whistling2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

I'm Baaaaaaaaaacccccckkkkkkkkkk


----------



## _jake_

Great... no, seriousley, GREAT. Im now a mature Young Adult.. I'z 14... Now legally old enough to babysit(?).. get'cha in


----------



## AshMashMash

Boccia-Boy said:


> I'm Baaaaaaaaaacccccckkkkkkkkkk


Did you ever post pics of your tank?



herpmad_boi said:


> Great... no, seriousley, GREAT. Im now a mature Young Adult.. I'z 14... Now legally old enough to babysit(?).. get'cha in


Yey  Happy bday jake. Also: you got reply #1000  (which is actually post number 1001 )


----------



## _jake_

Omgoooodness.. there a award for that:hmm:

And thankyou'z... now, wat do young adults get up too


----------



## AshMashMash

herpmad_boi said:


> Omgoooodness.. there a award for that:hmm:
> 
> And thankyou'z... now, wat do young adults get up too


lolol... soooooo not answering the second part :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

If you _did_ tell me.. i really, wouldnt, get up to the things _you_ did:lol:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

What's it with you and your Na Na's?:lol:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> What's it with you and your Na Na's?:lol:


:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na: im not mature at all


----------



## mike515

so.....


i aint been on for a while and nothings happened. you guys are lame


----------



## _jake_

I can make something happen, if you like?


----------



## mike515

herpmad_boi said:


> I can make something happen, if you like?


 
If it's not too much trouble

*RACE WAR!!!!!*


lol


----------



## Boccia-Boy

:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::no1::no1::no1::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::bash:


----------



## _jake_

I pick to pick on..... Trillian. She's hardly on.. ok, ok, i'll start Trill... GET YOUR BUM OUT OF THE ChAIR. you like?


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> I pick to pick on..... Trillian. She's hardly on.. ok, ok, i'll start Trill... GET YOUR BUM OUT OF THE ChAIR. you like?


NO! Be nice to your cyber mum!


----------



## _jake_

mum?... nan


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> mum?... nan


*High 5* fair play


----------



## _jake_

looooooool


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> looooooool


: victory: I think we should have some one to pick on who comes online instead of just eating oatmeal aye trills


----------



## Snakes r grreat

I should infract you both for being so mean to Trillian! :whip:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Snakes r grreat said:


> I should infract you both for being so mean to Trillian! :whip:


Bring it


----------



## AshMashMash

Where IS trills?  

*shouts* Triiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiillian?


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> Where IS trills?
> 
> *shouts* Triiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiillian?


She is feeling the cold this winter :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Maybe shes hibernating?


----------



## _jake_

Snakes r grreat said:


> I should infract you both for being so mean to Trillian! :whip:


And, im still here


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> and, im still here


damn!


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Heyy everyone


----------



## _jake_

Boccia-Boy said:


> damn!


Oh shut it you:devil:



indigo_rock_girl said:


> Heyy everyone


Heyy snakey:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> Oh shut it you:devil:
> 
> 
> 
> Heyy snakey:whistling2::lol2:


NO make me nannana :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Heyy everyone


Hi ignore Jake and talk to meeeee


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

herpmad_boi said:


> Oh shut it you:devil:
> 
> 
> 
> Heyy snakey:whistling2::lol2:


:lol2: i had two bags of them  3 for £1 :lol2: the other one was a mixture :L


----------



## _jake_

Grow up, kids these days:O


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> Grow up, kids these days:O


I know Jake you children are such a pain


----------



## _jake_

Me a child... no love


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> Me a child... no love


Love mate we are only freinds!


----------



## _jake_

Ewwww


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> Ewwww


Your the one who said it! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## _jake_

I'm Bristolian, we all love or my luuuver and darling.. i cant help it


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

*cough* I have no idea what you two are on about :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Oh, dont act all miss inoccent on her missy.. cuz your not on msn


Oh, did i just say that


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

herpmad_boi said:


> Oh, dont act all miss inoccent on her missy.. cuz your not on msn
> 
> 
> Oh, did i just say that


:O Lies :lol2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> I'm Bristolian, we all love or my luuuver and darling.. i cant help it





indigo_rock_girl said:


> *cough* I have no idea what you two are on about :lol2:


you two just keeping telling yourself that


----------



## _jake_

indigo_rock_girl said:


> :O Lies :lol2:


You lies:Na_Na_Na_Na:



Boccia-Boy said:


> you two just keeping telling yourself that


You keep telling yourself, something:whistling2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> You lies:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> You keep telling yourself, something:whistling2:


 
So you agree I am great! I thought it was just me


----------



## _jake_

No.. you ickle boy


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> Yes.. you amazing young man


Why thank you! :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

oh, go and have a snow ball fight...

*throughs ball and hits him in the not so kissed kisser*


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

herpmad_boi said:


> oh, go and have a snow ball fight...
> 
> *throughs ball and hits him in the not so kissed kisser*


That "through" should be throws or threw but if it was threw you would have to change the hits to hit :| lol


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> oh, go and have a snow ball fight...
> 
> *throughs ball and hits him in the not so kissed kisser*


It's too deep for my wheelchair - so your stuck with me sorry.

*Dont have any ryhme just runs Jake over and over and over*


----------



## Boccia-Boy

indigo_rock_girl said:


> That "through" should be throws or threw but if it was threw you would have to change the hits to hit :| lol


:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: Jake fails


----------



## _jake_

Oh yeah:O = Fail...

And oh no, no snow. I'll just through more snow at you, all though, you've crimpled me quite a bit from running me over, meanie


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Boccia-Boy said:


> :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: Jake fails


 ^^ This is true. :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Boccia-Boy said:


> :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: Jake fails


But ya love me for it


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> But ya love me for it


URGH - I thought we established this we are just FREINDS I am sorry but...


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> Oh yeah:O = Fail...
> 
> And oh no, no snow. I'll just through more snow at you, all though, you've crimpled me quite a bit from running me over, meanie


Bring it bubbba I have cat like reflexses dead cat like reflexes


----------



## _jake_

stop dening your love for me:O.. i joke. 

Umm.. i cant be botherd to through anymore, you gotta do 3 emails for a snowball to hit someone.. really:L


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> stop dening your love for me:O.. i joke.
> 
> Umm.. i cant be botherd to through anymore, you gotta do 3 emails for a snowball to hit someone.. really:L


?????


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Jake....that made no sense :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

good. i confuse you


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> good. i confuse you


Your exsistants confuses me


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

herpmad_boi said:


> good. i confuse you


:lol2: i dont like to be confused


----------



## _jake_

Huscanonin.


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> Huscanonin.


Hungowa manchattas


----------



## _jake_

Jim bob juniour


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

:whistling2: okkk......


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> Jim bob juniour


the 3rd


----------



## _jake_

haha... you smell like a dead horse in august


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> haha... you smell like a dead horse in august


New Lynx flavour


----------



## _jake_

tbh, i smell like a sex bomb when i use Lynx choclate shower gel and then the deo... no wonder all the girls like me


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

herpmad_boi said:


> tbh, i smell like a sex bomb when i use Lynx choclate shower gel and then the deo... no wonder *all* the girls like me


You sure about that :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> tbh, i smell like a wet goat when i use Lynx choclate shower gel and then the deo... no wonder no one likes me


Don't be so hard on yourself


----------



## _jake_

Boccia-Boy said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself


Grow up...haha.


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> Grow up...haha.


NO - I am peterpan


----------



## _jake_

peter pan grows up in the end.. watch hook


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> peter pan grows up in the end.. watch hook


Fine then - DAMN you have crushed me I can't think of a witty reply so I simply say I hate you you n00b :devil::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

im a noob?.. i have more posts


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> im a noob?.. i have more posts


OK - your a real life noob


----------



## _jake_

You fail.


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> You fail.


Ukkhum


----------



## _jake_

German for... what?


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> German for... what?


Jog on


----------



## _jake_

Rude young man:O


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> Rude young man:O


Remember your my mentor so...


----------



## _jake_

Mentor:S


----------



## Boccia-Boy

herpmad_boi said:


> Mentor:S


Oh I cba anymore see ya guys l8r


----------



## _jake_

My username has changed, i was herpmad_boi btw


----------



## AshMashMash

_jake_ said:


> My username has changed, i was herpmad_boi btw


So we see! Pitty you didn't put a capital 'j' in it


----------



## _jake_

Meh. im not a nerd... much.. but im getting a betta tommorow


----------



## Boccia-Boy

I wondered who the hell Jake was and what he was doing in our thread


----------



## Boccia-Boy

_jake_ said:


> Meh. im not a nerd... much.. but im getting a betta tommorow


Cool what colour and is it a veil tailed and is it being kept in a community if so then what else with?


----------



## _jake_

Didnt get the Betta. The one i had eyed up got sold 10mins before i arrived. But, i got 3 Zebra Danios, 2 pearl and 5 white cloud mountain minnows.


----------



## Boccia-Boy

_jake_ said:


> Didnt get the Betta. The one i had eyed up got sold 10mins before i arrived. But, i got 3 Zebra Danios, 2 pearl and 5 white cloud mountain minnows.


Cool:mf_dribble::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

They are quite sexy. They gone in the 60litre with the young fancy golds, and im going to be setting up the 130litre for the goldies once they start grwoing.


----------



## Boccia-Boy

_jake_ said:


> They are quite sexy. They gone in the 60litre with the young fancy golds, and im going to be setting up the 130litre for the goldies once they start grwoing.


 
Sounds good mate!


----------



## _jake_

But im sad to announce, I only got one guppy now:O


----------



## Boccia-Boy

_jake_ said:


> But im sad to announce, I only got one guppy now:O


Why ??????


----------



## carpy

just popped in to see the latest name morph - very nice jack


----------



## _jake_

1) My stock was a bit rusty...
2) I had to many
3) I found some nice ones


----------



## Trillian

Helloo...: victory:

Apologies for my sudden, unexplained absence. BT upgraded our phone line without telling us and it was only after a couple of days of no internet that I persuaded my OH to ring Customer Service. Turns out we needed to get a new modem which they said would take "3-5 working days" but ended up taking almost three weeks to get here.:bash:

Soo...wassup?? Miss me? :flrt:


----------



## Trillian

_jake_ said:


> I pick to pick on..... Trillian. She's hardly on.. ok, ok, i'll start Trill... GET YOUR BUM OUT OF THE ChAIR. you like?


Oy! :bash:



Boccia-Boy said:


> NO! Be nice to your cyber mum!


Too right. :2thumb:



Snakes r grreat said:


> I should infract you both for being so mean to Trillian!


You tell 'em!











AshMashMash said:


> Where IS trills?
> 
> *shouts* Triiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiillian?


You called? :flrt:



Boccia-Boy said:


> I wondered who the hell Jake was and what he was doing in our thread


Me too...:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

TRIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!

Hi... I miiseeeeeeed yhou soo much-ickle!!


WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Trillian

God help us! :eek4:

[runs and hides...]


----------



## _jake_

Ok,ok, im clam....

What, im a clam:O

Calm


----------



## AshMashMash

Welcome back Trills! :flrt: Happy Valentines Day :2thumb:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Yayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii trillllllllsssssss


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Welcome back Trills!


Thank you, m'dear. :2thumb:



> Happy Valentines Day


Back at ya, babe. :flrt:

I was woken early with my "present". Way-hay! :mf_dribble:



Boccia-Boy said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii trillllllllsssssss


Hiya.: victory:


----------



## _jake_

Trillian:O... dirty biatch lol


----------



## Esfa

TRILLLIANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN! :flrt:


----------



## Trillian

_jake_ said:


> Trillian:O... dirty biatch lol


:eek4: You have not yet earned the right to call me that!! :devil:



Esfa said:


> TRILLLIANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!


Hiya hon! :flrt:
How's yer bum?

See? A little Valentine's Day poem for you...:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Eww.

I have the right!!... Muhahaha!.

im going to nick your betta *nods*


----------



## Trillian

How come you got an anonymous Valentine message and I didn't? :bash:


----------



## Esfa

my bum hurts.


----------



## Trillian

Poor pet. :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Cuz im SEXY trillian

My bum hurts too... sitting on my computer chair awkwardley lol


----------



## Esfa

I sat on a broken vase awkwardly.  Sliced bum, anyone?


----------



## _jake_

Esfa said:


> I sat on a broken vase awkwardly.  Sliced bum, anyone?


So many questions, so little time. I think im going to start with WHY? lol.


----------



## Boccia-Boy

I got the answer 'cause he is a n00b :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trillian

_jake_ said:


> Cuz im SEXY trillian


If you say so...:lol2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

_jake_ said:


> Cuz im SEXY trillian


FAIL:bash::lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Boccia-Boy said:


> FAIL:bash::lol2:


You fail at getting valentines messages


----------



## Trillian

_jake_ said:


> You fail at getting valentines messages


Served! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Trillian said:


> Served! :lol2:


*pats himself on the shoulder, and throws a umm, gin and tonic to trillian lol*


----------



## Trillian

_jake_ said:


> throws a umm, gin and tonic to trillian lol


I have trained you well, my young padawan...:2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> padawan...:2thumb:


Whats one of them when its at home?!


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Whats one of them when its at home?!


For shame. Are you not a Star Wars fan then?? :bash:

A padawan is a trainee Jedi...


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> For shame. Are you not a Star Wars fan then?? :bash:
> 
> A padawan is a trainee Jedi...


Ahaaaa! I am not a fan so much, no :blush:


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Ahaaaa! I am not a fan so much, no


That's ok, I forgive you. You can't know everything, I suppose...:whistling2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

I dont need cyber messages I have a real life unlike someone?


----------



## AshMashMash

Boccia-Boy said:


> I dont need cyber messages I have a real life unlike someone?


Oh stop being so grumpy you two :whip: You're like an old married couple :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> Oh stop being so grumpy you two :whip: You're like an old married couple :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Back in my day youths had respect - wheres me oatmeal


----------



## _jake_

Trillian said:


> I have trained you well, my young padawan...:2thumb:


Yeaaaaaaahhhhhhhy!!!... can i have the force yet, pwease?:mf_dribble:



Boccia-Boy said:


> I dont need cyber messages I have a real life unlike someone?


I have a life:O... i took the bins out this morning!!


AshMashMash said:


> Oh stop being so grumpy you two :whip: You're like an old married couple :Na_Na_Na_Na:


So, what about you and jack then?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

_jake_ said:


> Yeaaaaaaahhhhhhhy!!!... can i have the force yet, pwease?:mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a life:O... i took the bins out this morning!!
> 
> 
> So, what about you and jack then?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Bins hmmmmmmmmmm wow tell the girls that they will fall for ya!


----------



## _jake_

hahaha, I just show um my six pack and they fall straight in my bed... of course, they drink the six pack before though lol


----------



## Boccia-Boy

_jake_ said:


> hahaha, I just show um my six pack and they fall straight in my bed... of course, they drink the six pack before though lol


What ya spike it with?


----------



## AshMashMash

_jake_ said:


> So, what about you and jack then?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


We dont act old :Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> We dont act old :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :lol2:


 Ughnummmm


----------



## AshMashMash

Boccia-Boy said:


> Ughnummmm


Whats _that_ when its at home?! Are you vommiting?


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> Whats _that_ when its at home?! Are you vommiting?


Yes yes I am


----------



## _jake_

Boccia-Boy said:


> What ya spike it with?


Paracetamol FTW!!!:no1:



AshMashMash said:


> We dont act old :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :lol2:


Yes, Yes you do!.

Where is Jack anyway *pokes the mod button*


----------



## Boccia-Boy

_jake_ said:


> Paracetamol FTW!!!:no1:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Yes you do!.
> 
> Where is Jack anyway *pokes the mod button*


Yeah Rhyhipnol is to hard tto say;


----------



## AshMashMash

_jake_ said:


> Where is Jack anyway *pokes the mod button*


He's away til later this week :shock: Shall we go wild?


----------



## _jake_

Cant, remember, he warns the 'other' mods about us lol... I choose to go wild tbh.


----------



## AshMashMash




----------



## _jake_

Point? lol


----------



## AshMashMash

Its a riot :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

I see goat:|... and jack lol..


----------



## Snakes r grreat

_jake_ said:


> I see goat:|... and jack lol..


 :whip:


----------



## Trillian

Yay, Jack's back...:2thumb:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Trillian said:


> Yay, Jack's back...:2thumb:


Aww, nice to know someone missed me! Where have you been anyway Trills, you have been very quiet recently, you even missed my birthday. :whistling2:

Anyway, im back now with a nice tan from my holiday. :2thumb:


----------



## Trillian

Snakes r grreat said:


> Aww, nice to know someone missed me! Where have you been anyway Trills, you have been very quiet recently, you even missed my birthday.


Sorry 'bout that. Belated happy birthday. :2thumb:

The BT muppets buggered up our broadband so I had no internet for almost three weeks...:bash:



> Anyway, im back now with a nice tan from my holiday.


Where did you go to?


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Trillian said:


> Sorry 'bout that. Belated happy birthday. :2thumb:
> 
> The BT muppets buggered up our broadband so I had no internet for almost three weeks...:bash:


Excuses excuses! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :flrt:




Trillian said:


> Where did you go to?


I went skiing in Austria for just over a week. My tan is limited to my face only sadly. Might pop over to portugal for Easter though. :2thumb:


----------



## Trillian

Snakes r grreat said:


> I went skiing in Austria for just over a week.


I always suspected you were secretly posh. :whistling2:



> My tan is limited to my face only sadly.


Do you have ski goggle marks also? :lol2:



> Might pop over to portugal for Easter though.


Fine for some. We're going to Dingle. : victory:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Trillian said:


> I always suspected you were secretly posh. :whistling2:


Some of us have to have class. :whistling2:




Trillian said:


> Do you have ski goggle marks also? :lol2:


 Only had to wear goggles for 2 days, so have sun glasses marks. :lol2:





Trillian said:


> Fine for some. We're going to Dingle. : victory:


Say hi to the dolphin for me!


----------



## Trillian

Snakes r grreat said:


> Say hi to the dolphin for me!


I'm actually hoping to meet Fungi for the first time. He's been in Dingle Bay for *25* years now. Wow. : victory:

So we managed not to burn down the house while you were away...:lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> with a nice tan


I musta missed that? :hmm:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> I musta missed that? :hmm:





Trillian said:


> I'm actually hoping to meet Fungi for the first time. He's been in Dingle Bay for *25* years now. Wow. : victory:
> 
> So we managed not to burn down the house while you were away...:lol2:


I saw Fungi about 4 years ago now, on my second trip to Dingle. They say there are several fungis now, the locals just hide it. :lol2:

I knew you would keep them in check Trills, they are all too whimpish to play up anyway. :whistling2:

Ash, remember... I have your snakes! :whip:


----------



## Trillian

Snakes r grreat said:


> I knew you would keep them in check Trills, they are all too wimpish to play up anyway.


That's my boys...:flrt:


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> Ash, remember... I have your snakes! :whip:


Hehe!

Oh, yeh. I meant you looked simply _glowing_ jack :flrt:


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Oh, yeh. I meant you looked simply _glowing_ jack


Isn't that the polite term for perspiration i.e. women don't sweat, they "glow"? :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Isn't that the polite term for perspiration i.e. women don't sweat, they "glow"? :lol2:


Darn it! I cant even suck up properly...


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Darn it! I cant even suck up properly...


Well since you just told Jack he's a sweaty git, I'd say "Fail!" :lol2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> Darn it! I cant even suck up properly...


Turns off the heat mats...


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Well since you just told Jack he's a sweaty git, I'd say "Fail!" :lol2:


Very much so  Darn, darn DARN!



Snakes r grreat said:


> Turns off the heat mats...



Nooooooo! Poor snakies


----------



## Trillian

Snakes r grreat said:


> Turns off the heat mats...





AshMashMash said:


> Nooooooo! Poor snakies


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


>


Haha! Effort went into that smiley right there... all in the name of mock me


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> Haha! Effort went into that smiley right there... all in the name of mock me


And I thought you were mocking me, typical queen, turn it around to suit yourself! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Haha! Effort went into that smiley right there... all in the name of mock me


Aww, poor baby. Are you feeling put upon then? I'll stop being a mean mommy. :lol:

How come Jack has your snakes then?


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> And I thought you were mocking me, typical queen, turn it around to suit yourself! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hahaha... you love being mocked really...



Trillian said:


> Aww, poor baby. Are you feeling put upon then? I'll stop being a mean mommy. :lol:
> 
> How come Jack has your snakes then?


Ty :flrt:

Well, I am off for 3 weeks. Staying with my aunty, working at a vets. Skimsa and Jack kindly agreed to look after 1 and 3 of my 4 snakes, respectively


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Well, I am off for 3 weeks. Staying with my aunty, working at a vets. Skimsa and Jack kindly agreed to look after 1 and 3 of my 4 snakes, respectively


Very decent of them. :notworthy:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Very decent of them. :notworthy:


I thought so yes! Very. Means I dont have to travel 3 hours each way back home every w/e to feed them. And, almost more importantly really, dont have to worry about heat mats not working and things like that 

The scorpions are just being left  They'll be fine. Couldn't kill 'em if you tried.


----------



## _jake_

Snakes r grreat said:


> too whimpish to play up anyway. :whistling2:


I hope this comment is directed to Pansy and Dancer boy?:whip:




AshMashMash said:


> The scorpions are just being left  They'll be fine. Couldn't kill 'em if you tried.


*dials not-so-great rspca*


----------



## Boccia-Boy

We have to be have know  

Trills did nothing she lies


----------



## _jake_

Boccia-Boy;3426185[B said:


> ]We have to be have know [/B]
> 
> Trills did nothing she lies


 Err... what?:lol2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

_jake_ said:


> Err... what?:lol2:


Trill did not keep us inline she is just brown nosing because she wants to be a mod so bad!


----------



## _jake_

Oh!. I get ya now!!.. What Reps have you got Tom?


----------



## Boccia-Boy

_jake_ said:


> Oh!. I get ya now!!.. What Reps have you got Tom?


Well I am a bit depliated at the mo - I have a western hognose which is for sale and my fish I really want a crestie!


----------



## _jake_

you got a snake:O... Lucky S*hit, my rents hate snakes and T's . Major Fail tbh.


----------



## AshMashMash

_jake_ said:


> *dials not-so-great rspca*


Pfft... they wouldn't know what the scorpions ever were, let alone how to look after them


----------



## _jake_

I'd have the scorpions


----------



## AshMashMash

_jake_ said:


> I'd have the scorpions :whistling2:


No ta :Na_Na_Na_Na: lol. They'll be fine. 3/4 of them fed last night, and I am back here in a week anyways. The big emperor is being _really_ aggressive today for some reason, proper trying to get me. I prefer her like that, makes things more interesting :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Scorpions are scary. But lush at the same time lool


----------



## AshMashMash

_jake_ said:


> Scorpions are scary. But lush at the same time lool


Ner, they're cool 

This is the one being aggressive this morning:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Not a fan of scorps tbh


----------



## _jake_

I am after seeing that pic:O:O... I want, I want!!


----------



## AshMashMash

Boccia-Boy said:


> Not a fan of scorps tbh


Bah humbug, the lot of you! They're easy to keep, and very photogenic 

How cool are these?





















_jake_ said:


> I am after seeing that pic:O:O... I want, I want!!


Thats more like it!

Look at the cute wee babas too <3


----------



## _jake_

Are they handable?.. or do you have to grab them by the end of the stinger like on Animal planet? loool


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Nah they just freak me out I mean I'm not scared I love all animals but I wouldnt want to keep one.


----------



## AshMashMash

_jake_ said:


> Are they handable?.. or do you have to grab them by the end of the stinger like on Animal planet? loool


Kind of. They dont appreciate handling. The only one I would get out with my hands is the big emperor, if she's in a good mood. Other trhan that, I pop them in tubs to move them. 












Boccia-Boy said:


> Nah they just freak me out I mean I'm not scared I love all animals but I wouldnt want to keep one.


Fair do's, I spose


----------



## _jake_

Ash, send me a baby in the post. I'll pretend its a new generation of Crickets for the Rankins!! lol


----------



## AshMashMash

_jake_ said:


> Ash, send me a baby in the post. I'll pretend its a new generation of Crickets for the Rankins!! lol


I sold all the babies. It'd be an expensive meal at £6.50 per scorp :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Meh, the mantis was 7 pounds... just couldnt deal with the feeding, i got attached!!.. so i had to keep it


----------



## Boccia-Boy

I dont mind the white ones (sorry know jack all about scorpies)


----------



## AshMashMash

_jake_ said:


> Meh, the mantis was 7 pounds... just couldnt deal with the feeding, i got attached!!.. so i had to keep it


You were actually going to feed it something worth £7? :? The stupid lizard is worth less than that surely? 



Boccia-Boy said:


> I dont mind the white ones (sorry know jack all about scorpies)


White ones???


----------



## _jake_

No. that was hole part of the plan lol. I was going to tell mum, its a 'treat' for the rankins, but then read up about them, and realise they can be kept as pets, and tell mum i couldnt do it, so i get to keep him.

Omg, that sounds like something a master criminal would do:O.


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> You were actually going to feed it something worth £7? :? The stupid lizard is worth less than that surely?
> 
> 
> 
> White ones???


Once again I know Jack all about scorps I like mantis's though http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previews/888/90004322.JPG thats what I mean


----------



## Boccia-Boy

_jake_ said:


> No. that was hole part of the plan lol. I was going to tell mum, its a 'treat' for the rankins, but then read up about them, and realise they can be kept as pets, and tell mum i couldnt do it, so i get to keep him.
> 
> Omg, that sounds like something a master criminal would do:O.


Well you are planning on robbing RBS arnt you?


----------



## _jake_

Nope.


----------



## Boccia-Boy

_jake_ said:


> Nope.


Oh  damn no comeback so I'm just going to say you smell nah!


----------



## AshMashMash

_jake_ said:


> No. that was hole part of the plan lol. I was going to tell mum, its a 'treat' for the rankins, but then read up about them, and realise they can be kept as pets, and tell mum i couldnt do it, so i get to keep him.
> 
> Omg, that sounds like something a master criminal would do:O.


Ahhh I see!



Boccia-Boy said:


> Once again I know Jack all about scorps I like mantis's though http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previews/888/90004322.JPG thats what I mean


Ahh I am not sure what type it is... there's _so_ many different types all looking similar. There are some cool ones about.


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> Ahhh I see!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh I am not sure what type it is... there's _so_ many different types all looking similar. There are some cool ones about.


Cool have you lot seen the colbat blue t's?


----------



## _jake_

Yeah, they are luiuuuuuuush. But, B.Smithi (?) are just da sex:O


----------



## Boccia-Boy

_jake_ said:


> Yeah, they are luiuuuuuuush. But, B.Smithi (?) are just da sex:O


OMG I feel sick


----------



## AshMashMash

Boccia-Boy said:


> Cool have you lot seen the colbat blue t's?


Yeh, gorgeous 



_jake_ said:


> Yeah, they are luiuuuuuuush. But, B.Smithi (?) are just da sex:O


Aye. Nice too. I want one... I need to persuad the flatmate to let me have T's


----------



## _jake_

Your room. You pay rent. Fook them lol.


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Employ a Ninja


----------



## AshMashMash

_jake_ said:


> Your room. You pay rent. Fook them lol.


No, thats not fair. She is really arachnophobic (as am I... lets not get into that argument though)... and so doesn't want me having one. She is a bit worried that the next door neighbours have a few... :roll:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> No, thats not fair. She is really arachnophobic (as am I... lets not get into that argument though)... and so doesn't want me having one. She is a bit worried that the next door neighbours have a few... :roll:


OK but... dosent matter


----------



## AshMashMash

Boccia-Boy said:


> OK but... dosent matter


Huh? I cant get one if she's really scared, thats just mean.


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> Huh? I cant get one if she's really scared, thats just mean.


No I mean you love scorps but your archniphob?


----------



## AshMashMash

Boccia-Boy said:


> No I mean you love scorps but your archniphob?


Yep. I grew up being scared of spiders. Just because scorpions are technically taxonomically related, doesn't mean I am scared of them too :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> Yep. I grew up being scared of spiders. Just because scorpions are technically taxonomically related, doesn't mean I am scared of them too :lol2::lol2:


I seez


----------



## AshMashMash

Boccia-Boy said:


> I seez


:lol2:

Anyways, bye peeps.


----------



## Boccia-Boy

AshMashMash said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Anyways, bye peeps.


Bye Ash *waves and sobs*


----------



## Trillian

Sorry Ash, I got bumped last night mid-convo...:bash:



AshMashMash said:


> I thought so yes! Very. Means I dont have to travel 3 hours each way back home every w/e to feed them. And, almost more importantly really, dont have to worry about heat mats not working and things like that


Is it work experience that you're doing at the vets then? Any gory stories...: victory:



> The scorpions are just being left. They'll be fine. Couldn't kill 'em if you tried.


With our fish tanks and menagerie, it's a right palaver organizing someone to take care of them all when we go away to France in June. :whistling2:




Boccia-Boy said:


> Trill did not keep us inline she is just brown nosing because she wants to be a mod so bad!


Since when? :hmm:

No sweeties for you! :devil:



AshMashMash said:


> How cool are these?


Very cool. My OH ate dried scorpions when he was in China...he said they were very crunchy. :lol2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Pwease mummy just one cola bottle


----------



## Trillian

Boccia-Boy said:


> Pwease mummy just one cola bottle


No. Go tidy your room...:bash:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

:devil::devil:


Trillian said:


> No. Go tidy your room...:bash:


No


----------



## Trillian

Boccia-Boy said:


> No


No TV either then...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Trillian said:


> No TV either then...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Sowwy


----------



## Trillian

That's more like it. Good boy. :no1:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Trillian said:


> That's more like it. Good boy. :no1:


do i get a treat


----------



## Trillian

Boccia-Boy said:


> do i get a treat


Here's a cola bottle. :2thumb:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

trillian said:


> here's a cola bottle. :2thumb:


yay!!


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Sorry Ash, I got bumped last night mid-convo...:bash:


No worries!



Trillian said:


> Is it work experience that you're doing at the vets then? Any gory stories...: victory:


I am just about to start, starting tomorrow. And, I'll let you know. I really cant _wait_ 



Trillian said:


> Very cool. My OH ate dried scorpions when he was in China...he said they were very crunchy. :lol2:


Noooooo! How mean! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

I'm home children!, Ash.


----------



## Esfa

This thread has gone quickly downhill recently. :hmm:

Where's Mike got to?


----------



## _jake_

I know.. you just came back on, fail!.:whip:


----------



## AshMashMash

Esfa said:


> Where's Mike got to?


I wondered that young Matthew...


----------



## Esfa

AshMashMash said:


> I wondered that young Matthew...


It's a great mystery!


----------



## _jake_

Maybe he got a 'Life' Or whatever its called that other people talk about?


----------



## Boccia-Boy

But Jake Jack is the king of us hermits LOL


----------



## Trillian

Esfa said:


> Where's Mike got to?


I was just wondering the very same thing...:hmm:


----------



## mike515

I'm around still. Just busy out in the real world as well lol. Just haven't been on for a bit


----------



## _jake_

Thats Bloody disgraceful Mike. How dare you:O.


----------



## Trillian

mike515 said:


> I'm around still. Just busy out in the real world as well lol. Just haven't been on for a bit


You mean, you have a life. Say it isn't so...:lol2:


----------



## mike515

nah just a girlfriend lol. I know, shocking right


----------



## _jake_

I thought you were gay, Ash even dumped you becuase your two camp. Oh, must be lies ash told me. lol.


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> nah just a girlfriend lol. I know, shocking right


So, we're off?


----------



## Trillian

mike515 said:


> nah just a girlfriend lol. I know, shocking right


Good for you. : victory:


----------



## mike515

AshMashMash said:


> So, we're off?


 
when were we on? lol.


sorry mate. maybe if this don't work out.....  lol


----------



## AshMashMash

mike515 said:


> maybe if this don't work out.....


Its a deal! Let me know how it goes :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

No deliberate 'messages' ash


----------



## AshMashMash

Nev0r.


----------



## Trillian

Hey Ash. How's the vet training going? : victory:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Hey Ash. How's the vet training going? : victory:


Hey Trils you sxy devil 

Its going _so_ good! So much fun (you know I am working at a vet surgery at the mo?). The vets are all really good at letting me do things, and asking questions and things. So so so much fun. This is exactly what I want to do when I qualify


----------



## Trillian

Oh that's great to hear. At least you know you're in the right field - I know someone who dropped out of medicine 'coz they _hated_ the hospital work. Doh. :whistling2:

It must be quite fascinating to have the hands on experience. Did they let you do anything cool or was it mostly just observing?


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Oh that's great to hear. At least you know you're in the right field - I know someone who dropped out of medicine 'coz they _hated_ the hospital work. Doh. :whistling2:
> 
> It must be quite fascinating to have the hands on experience. Did they let you do anything cool or was it mostly just observing?












:lol2:

They do let me do as much as possible, yes, lots of hand on stuff. All under supervision of course


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> They do let me do as much as possible, yes, lots of hand on stuff. All under supervision of course


Sorry, I speed read and sometimes miss the pertinent details. :blush: :lol2:

Did you get to treat any interesting species?


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Did you get to treat any interesting species?


Yeh, thats the best bit! lol. In the last week, we've had ferrets, rabbits, leo's, torts, beardies, turtles, g pigs, hamsters, rats... erm, a corn snake in on friday, a stray one. All sorts!


----------



## Trillian

Fantastic variety and there was I thinking it'd be just all fluffy kitty cats.:lol2:

I bet it made you miss your own snakes though.


----------



## AshMashMash

Haha, no  Lots of dogs and cats too though of course. 

I do miss my snakes. Specially when _certain_ people haven't even fed them :shock: Abuse I say! ABUSE! :devil:


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Specially when _certain_ people haven't even fed them. Abuse I say! ABUSE!


:gasp: Say it isn't so!! :bash:


----------



## AshMashMash

I know, right?! The blood hasn't been fed for 3 weeks now.. it was in shed previous to going over to its carer for now, lool.


----------



## Trillian

How long can snakes survive without being fed? As you can tell, I know feck all about them. :whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Well, I could say:

"3 weeks is pushing it! Poor thing is on the verge of starvation! "

Just to make him look bad... but, in reality, its not true  For example, my corn snake has eaten 7 meals since last august... and he has put _on_ weight, and shed multiple times, LOL.


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> For example, my corn snake has eaten 7 meals since last august...and he has put _on_ weight, and shed multiple times, LOL.


So you're just grumbling for the hell of it? Figures. :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> So you're just grumbling for the hell of it? Figures. :lol2:


Of course! You know me Trils  Its what I do best.


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Of course! You know me Trills. Its what I do best.


Don't we all? :whistling2:'

My internet was down all afternoon. It's then you realize you have feck all to keep you entertained when it is. I ended up boxing up the rest of the Christmas decorations that were _still_ in the sun room...:blush:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Don't we all? :whistling2:'
> 
> My internet was down all afternoon. It's then you realize you have feck all to keep you entertained when it is. I ended up boxing up the rest of the Christmas decorations that were _still_ in the sun room...:blush:


I SO know what you mean! I cant function without the internet, I have nothing to do... which is very bad.


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> I SO know what you mean! I cant function without the internet, I have nothing to do... which is very bad.


When the kids were younger, I had them to distract me but now they're usually off doing their own thing. So long as they're fed and watered, they don't need me so much. I was so bored one day, I _almost_ read a book! :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> When the kids were younger, I had them to distract me but now they're usually off doing their own thing. So long as they're fed and watered, they don't need me so much. I was so bored one day, I _almost_ read a book! :lol2:


Now that _is_ bored! Jesus... :lol2:

My plan is: play on the tinterwebz for now. lie in til late tomorrow. Get up, have lunch, drive back down to dorchester. Then bed earlyish for vets tomoz


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> My plan is: play on the tinterwebz for now. lie in til late tomorrow.


That sounds about right for me. I get to sleep in 'til 11 on a Sunday. Bliss. But then I make a nice second breakfast (since the rest of them will have been up since 8 :whistling2 for the family - usually porridge followed by poached eggs and toast - and mooch around for the rest of the day. Sometimes we go out to the cinema or to visit friends' but I love my lazy days...:2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash

Very very nice, I love doing bugger all


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> I love doing bugger all


During the week, I'm like a Duracell bunny but come the weekend, I excel at imitating a sloth...: victory:


----------



## Boccia-Boy

My Birthday soon!!


----------



## _jake_

i got the job *dances*


----------



## Trillian

Congrats. What job? :lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Volutery work at a Greyhound Rescue center. The lady is a rep one too, so we get on good. And im in love with a dog called star, might be adopting the little cutie


----------



## _jake_

Omg, where is everybody:gasp: is there some sort of 'Guppy haters fan club' you've all joined:hmm:

Or, is Trillian still listening to The Killers?

Mike still getting frisky?

Jack still abusing Ash's snakes:whistling2:

Matt still stalking Kelly Parkson?

Ash getting attacked by a ferret

and Tom just, being, Tom

:welcome:

Or am i just the only sad enough person to write this comment:hmm:
obvi i'm extremerly sad, and have no life. And need to stop day dreaming. And go to school.
Make an effort Guys!!:whip:


----------



## AshMashMash

The ferrets never attacked me... they just stunk me out ALL day  lol. 

I dont like the thread name


----------



## Snakes r grreat

_jake_ said:


> Jack still abusing Ash's snakes:whistling2:


mg: I forgot all about them, better run and see if they are still there! :whistling2:

I've not been on as much due to a big interview later on this week that has kept me busy. 



AshMashMash said:


> The ferrets never attacked me... they just stunk me out ALL day  lol.
> 
> I dont like the thread name


Tough! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Are you Gordon Brown by any chance?:hmm:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

_jake_ said:


> Are you Gordon Brown by any chance?:hmm:


Im more important than him...


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> mg: I forgot all about them, better run and see if they are still there! :whistling2:
> 
> I've not been on as much due to a big interview later on this week that has kept me busy.


:shock: Mean old jack. 

But, as always, good luck with the interview :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

Whats this interview people!! LOL


----------



## AshMashMash

_jake_ said:


> Whats this interview people!! LOL


He's going to be a pole dancer : victory:


----------



## _jake_

You wish Ash!, get your hands out from there:whip:

No, he going to be in like a rep magazine? lol


----------



## AshMashMash

_jake_ said:


> You wish Ash!, get your hands out from there:whip:
> 
> No, he going to be in like a rep magazine? lol


Pfft, he wishes :whip:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

_jake_ said:


> Whats this interview people!! LOL


Doesn't concern you! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trillian

_jake_ said:


> Or, is Trillian still listening to The Killers?


:2thumb:



AshMashMash said:


> I dont like the thread name


Me neither. :devil:



Snakes r grreat said:


> Im more important than him...


So bring back the old thread name, _please_ Jack. :flrt:


----------



## _jake_

Nah, im on Jacks side, we need a bit of variety.. And ok Jack, i suppose:whip:

How is all the pansies and Killers today?


----------



## mike515

Well this thread has gone down again. All because of a name change


----------



## Esfa

mike515 said:


> Well this thread has gone down again. All because of a name change


i personally think its because you went. :flrt:


----------



## Trillian

_jake_ said:


> How is all the pansies and Killers today?


:devil:



Esfa said:


> i personally think its because you went.


I think it's because he came back...:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Oi!, you all actually fail, HARD:whip:


----------



## Trillian

Where are all my boys?? :whistling2:

Behaving themselves, I hope...:devil:


----------



## _jake_

Well, im personally trying to bribe my mother into adopting a dog at the kennels i work at. How about you? Cyber mommy!


----------



## Trillian

_jake_ said:


> Well, im personally trying to bribe my mother into adopting a dog at the kennels i work at. How about you? Cyber mommy!


Doing good, m'dear. Days still passing in a blur of children and animal activities though. :bash:


----------



## Trillian

:gasp: I found us in the middle of Page 3...not good enough. :bash:

Snakes r grreat, see what happened when you changed the name of the thread?? If it ain't broke, don't fix it...:devil:

So where are all my boys? :flrt:


----------



## AshMashMash

*pipes in*

*camp voice* Hey_hey_hey 

Yes jack, make a better name up!


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Yes jack, make a better name up!


Better still - reinstate the original one, that worked just fine so long as I'm still first! :2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Better still - reinstate the original one, that worked just fine *so long as I'm still first! *:2thumb:


*cough* *cough*

I hope you know where your priorities lie jack :whistling2: And... who (will be) bringing wine :whistling2:


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> I hope you know where your priorities lie jack. And... who (will be) bringing wine


Unfair advantage living in the same country...:devil:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Unfair advantage living in the same country...:devil:


Haha, if getting my name in the title means playing dirty, I am gonna do it :devil::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Haha, if getting my name in the title means playing dirty, I am gonna do it


Bring it on...









Of course, I may have a _slight_ advantage being a heterosexual female...:whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Of course, I may have a _slight_ advantage being a heterosexual female...:whistling2:


Darn! This is so true  

Hmm, well... well... fine  I at least wanna be second...


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Darn! This is so true


:no1:

Where are the paper boys? They've been very quiet lately...:whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> :no1:
> 
> Where are the paper boys? They've been very quiet lately...:whistling2:


You seen jakes thread in OT? Sad


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> You seen jakes thread in OT? Sad


Not yet. :hmm:

*off for a gander*


----------



## Trillian

Aww, that is sad. 

I hope my kids will be as considerate when they're his age...:whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Aww, that is sad.
> 
> I hope my kids will be as considerate when they're his age...:whistling2:


Aye  Deary me.


----------



## _jake_

Hi people. Very upset today.. and thankyou, im great otherwise, mum's at work 'till 5pm, so cleaning up and going to cook tea for her tonight, just hope we get through... xx


----------



## HABU

it's a gloomy day today here where i am. i can never get fired-up when it's gloomy.... i wish i was back in florida... or california.... it was almost always a sunny day when i lived in those places.... this gloom & doom is for the birds.... c'mon summer!


----------



## Trillian

_jake_ said:


> Hi people. Very upset today.. and thankyou, im great otherwise, mum's at work 'till 5pm, so cleaning up and going to cook tea for her tonight, just hope we get through... xx


Aww...hugs.











HABU said:


> it's a gloomy day today here where i am.


Lovely Spring day here. : victory:


----------



## _jake_

Thankyou 'tillzey' how's you?


----------



## Trillian

Not too bad m'dear. Although the lost hour of sleep when the clocks went forward nearly killed me. I love my Sunday morning lie-in and really begruged that...:devil:


----------



## _jake_

Awww i'm not very well, got a virus thing. My head feel's like it's going to explode lol. But at 3pm im aloud to take some Co-Codamol, FTW!


----------



## Trillian

I usually find paracetamol nips most things in the bud. Whenever I get that "woozy head" feeling that indicates the beginning of something, I dose myself with Panadol first thing in the morning and last thing at night and that's usually enough to reduce the effects...: victory:


----------



## _jake_

Ahh, good advice. Got a really bad head cold, and just typing makes my ears go funny. Was sick earlier on this morning, but when i'm ill i get a addiction to chocolate, that's not helping the puking either. But, mum's at home today, so she know's what too do, (one of those pharmacy people). Lol


----------



## AshMashMash

Jake just bump this one :2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash

Eek! Mike hasn't been here since 02-04-2009, and bluetoothtony since 06-11-2008 :gasp:

We're so not loved.


----------



## _jake_

Oh yeah :gasp:... mike got a lady friend last time i heard of him?


----------



## AshMashMash

_jake_ said:


> Oh yeah :gasp:... mike got a lady friend last time i heard of him?


Ah yeh, he did, didn't he. Crushing my hopes. 

Maybe he's actually having a life


----------



## _jake_

He better not. Ash, get to your stalking habits.. find out where he lives?:hmm:


----------



## AshMashMash

_jake_ said:


> He better not. Ash, get to your stalking habits.. find out where he lives?:hmm:


I know where he lives  Milton Keynes, near me. I am still yet to see his mahoooosive tank :whistling2: 

I have him on msn. It says he was last on msn yday at 9pm, so I'll catch him on that and see what the dildyo is :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

No fun.. i wanted to send him abusive letters. Try and coax him back, ya know?:whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash

_jake_ said:


> No fun.. i wanted to send him abusive letters. Try and coax him back, ya know?:whistling2:


I'll tell him to get his arse back on here next time I see him on msn


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> We're so not loved.


Oh some of us are...:flrt:



AshMashMash said:


> I know where he lives...I am still yet to see his mahoooosive...



His mahooosive what?? :gasp::lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Oh some of us are...:flrt:


:flrt:



Trillian said:


> His mahooosive what?? :gasp::lol2:


I could check both while I was there? :whistling2:


----------



## HABU

:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Oh you... how can you get from a massive FISH tank too a penor?. Only Ash can! :whistling2:. Anyway. I think he's gone down hill.. guppies, anyone?


----------



## AshMashMash

HABU said:


> :lol2:


Why thank you habu :crazy:



_jake_ said:


> Oh you... how can you get from a massive FISH tank too a penor?. Only Ash can! :whistling2:. Anyway. I think he's gone down hill.. guppies, anyone?


Guppies? No ta. My step dad has put koi in my little pond :devil:


----------



## _jake_

oh deary dear. Go beat him up?


----------



## AshMashMash

Gah, aye. I am going home this w/e, and am going to have to take them back :roll:


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> I could check both while I was there?


Remember to take a tape measure...:whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Remember to take a tape measure...:whistling2: :lol2:


Indeed, I think some people have delusions of grandur :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_

Ewww your disgusting, the pair of you! LOL


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Indeed, I think some people have delusions of grandur





_jake_ said:


> Ewww your disgusting, the pair of you! LOL


Tut, tut. We're just talking about a tank - what are you on about? :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Tut, tut. We're just talking about a tank - what are you on about? :whistling2: :lol2:


I dont know Trils! Dirty mind I think he has?!


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> I dont know Trils! Dirty mind I think he has?!


I know! And in one so young too...:gasp::lol2:

How're you my lovely? Had a good week? :flrt:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> How're you my lovely? Had a good week? :flrt:


Not too bad, hectic-hectic with lectures. I have an exam this coming friday too :| Eek. 

Hows you?

Oh, also, there are _lots_ of fish left in my pond, obviously, LOADS, and the koi are too small to catch :devil: They'll have to be gone before winter, they wont survive, ponds only 70cm deep and is raised :roll:


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Not too bad, hectic-hectic with lectures. I have an exam this coming friday too


Ooh scary...I have my Grade II violin exam in two weeks so practising like a demon. I can't seem to remember my arpeggios...:devil: 



> Hows you?


Doing good although took my daughter to see The Hannah Montana Movie tonight. After last week's Girls Aloud concert, I fear I've had a good taste transplant...:gasp: :blush:



> Oh, also, there are _lots_ of fish left in my pond, obviously, LOADS, and the koi are too small to catch


Well that's good to hear. You never know, some may survive. :hmm:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Ooh scary...I have my Grade II violin exam in two weeks so practising like a demon. I can't seem to remember my arpeggios...:devil:


I totally dont get music. I cant even _say_ that last word  Good luck though!



Trillian said:


> Doing good although took my daughter to see The Hannah Montana Movie tonight. After last week's Girls Aloud concert, I fear I've had a good taste transplant...:gasp: :blush:


How're you typing now though? :? Surely your eyes are in a bloody mess on the floor? :?



Trillian said:


> Well that's good to hear. You never know, some may survive. :hmm:


Oh yeh! They are like 1-5" long! LOL.


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> I totally dont get music. I cant even _say_ that last word


Good luck to you too. :2thumb:

Are-pej-ee-ohs. Basically like a chord whereby you play every second note of the scale (A to G) so for G maj, you just play the notes G-B-D; for C maj, the notes E-G-B etc. My poor old brain just can't seem to remember them as I have six scales and arpeggios and I get confused between them all. Wah! :devil:



> How're you typing now though? Surely your eyes are in a bloody mess on the floor?


:lol2:

Not as dreadful as I'd feared - forgettable popcorn nonsense but I had to come home and watch The Big Bang Theory to restore my sanity. : victory:



> Oh yeh! They are like 1-*5"* long! LOL.


A good length in some circles...:whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Good luck to you too. :2thumb:
> 
> Are-pej-ee-ohs. Basically like a chord whereby you play every second note of the scale (A to G) so for G maj, you just play the notes G-B-D; for C maj, the notes E-G-B etc. My poor old brain just can't seem to remember them as I have six scales and arpeggios and I get confused between them all. Wah! :devil:


LOL! Seriously, this is like gobbligook to me :|  But thanks for trying 



Trillian said:


> I had to come home and watch The Big Bang Theory to restore my sanity. : victory:


I thought that was for straight male geeks to fantisize about what it would be like to have sex with a hotty?



Trillian said:


> A good length in some circles...:whistling2:


:whip:


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> I thought that was for straight male geeks to fantisize about what it would be like to have sex with a hotty?


:gasp: My hubby loves it too...:devil:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> :gasp: My hubby loves it too...:devil:


*takes foot back out of it*

My bro watches it with glee, you see. He is 18, got 5 A's at A level, and is at Cambs uni... :whistling2: Thats where I got my hypothesis from :lol2:


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> My bro watches it with glee, you see. He is 18, got 5 A's at A level, and is at Cambs uni. Thats where I got my hypothesis from


Ah well, then I can definitely see how you'd have arrived at that conclusion. It's very funny though - the sheer geekiness of the guys is just priceless. :lol2:


----------



## HABU

anyone mind if i drop in for a spell?... i'm taking a break from packing... i'm slogging my way through... god i hate being sick... and going on a two week expedition tomorrow morning....

... i'm toughing it out though... it just sucks to do anything when you have no energy... everything is an ordeal.... might as well get drunk and stoned... what the heck?... it sure can't make me feel any worse...

oops!... my bad... i just crashed this thread....

what's up?... anyone home?


----------



## Trillian

HABU said:


> oops!... my bad... i just crashed this thread...


Crash away - you're one of us fishy folk. Who's minding the tank while you're doing a Deliverance...?? :whistling2:


----------



## HABU

Trillian said:


> Crash away - you're one of us fishy folk. Who's minding the tank while you're doing a Deliverance...?? :whistling2:


 
oh my tank will take care of itself... just feed and top off with water... i have a big jug of dechlored water ready... and turn the lights off at night...

... another reason i'm so exhausted... i re-did the entire tank and installed another filter.... i potted my plants and bleached the rocks and wood... cleaned the glass tops and lights.... man it looks brand new... i even took a pic to show it off but now my kodak program isn't working... i need an upgrade or something... maybe picassa can do it?... i'll figure it out and post a pic... it's stunning.... well, pretty damned good looking for a hillbilly's efforts!:lol2:

i want to swim in it.... it's that sweet... but i don't have any fancy equipment... so my plant species are'nt exotic... just the common stuff.


... i just wish i wasn't sick... i feel fine but after doing something for ten minutes i want to just lay down.... it don't matter where... then i recover and feel fine again... like batteries that are almost dead... let them rest and they recharge a little... but die quickly...

pertussis sucks... the coughing is over but the fatigue will stick around a while... the doctor said that often it can take six months to recover completely.... f**king crazy!... and tomorrow my summer adventures begin...

... anyway, enough of me... what's everyone doing?

... oh and i am going to catch something in a creek right by me that fish and aquatic folks might find very exciting.... i'll leave you all hanging a bit before i tell you all...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Sound's intresting HABU.

Yes, i do have a dirty mind. I am 14, you know :hmm:

Also violin 2 exam.. easy peasy :whistling2:


----------



## Trillian

HABU said:


> oh my tank will take care of itself... just feed and top off with water


To make up for the lack of water changes, only have them fed twice a week while you're away. : victory:



> pertussis sucks... the coughing is over but the fatigue will stick around a while... the doctor said that often it can take six months to recover completely


Sounds nasty. :gasp:



> tomorrow my summer adventures begin...


Enjoy. :2thumb:



jake said:


> Also violin 2 exam.. easy peasy


I hope so...:devil:


----------



## _jake_

you need to be talented


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Ah well, then I can definitely see how you'd have arrived at that conclusion. It's very funny though - the sheer geekiness of the guys is just priceless. :lol2:


:lol2:



HABU said:


> anyone mind if i drop in for a spell?... i'm taking a break from packing... i'm slogging my way through... god i hate being sick... and going on a two week expedition tomorrow morning....
> 
> ... i'm toughing it out though... it just sucks to do anything when you have no energy... everything is an ordeal.... might as well get drunk and stoned... what the heck?... it sure can't make me feel any worse...
> 
> oops!... my bad... i just crashed this thread....
> 
> what's up?... anyone home?


Hey there. I assume you've gone already? Hope you have fun! Looking forward to pics


----------



## Trillian

Two weeks have gone by so time to resurrect us from the dungeons...again! :whistling2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

Trillian said:


> Two weeks have gone by so time to resurrect us from the dungeons...again! :whistling2:


I forgot this thread existed, you had to go and remind me!! :whip:


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> I forgot this thread existed, you had to go and remind me!! :whip:


We should start being nawtay again :hmm:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> We should start being nawtay again :hmm:


 
Perm OT ban?


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> Perm OT ban?


I can be still be nawtay in here then?


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> I can be still be nawtay in here then?


 
Ash, we both know your life would be over if you got a full OT ban! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> Ash, we both know your life would be over if you got a full OT ban! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


LOL... _so_ not true :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Trillian

Snakes r grreat said:


> I forgot this thread existed, you had to go and remind me!!


That's because you gave it a rubbish name...:Na_Na_Na_Na:



AshMashMash said:


> LOL... _so_ not true


Exactly. Not with me around to keep you up to date with all the gossip...: victory:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Exactly. Not with me around to keep you up to date with all the gossip...: victory:


Careful, you dont know what he's like, he'll actually do it :gasp:


----------



## AshMashMash

Everybody died?


----------



## Esfa

No, just my fish! :bash:


----------



## HABU




----------



## AshMashMash

Did it get ya?! :gasp:


----------



## HABU

AshMashMash said:


> Did it get ya?! :gasp:


----------



## AshMashMash

HABU said:


> ...


Haha!


----------



## HABU

wake up amigos!!:lol2:


----------



## Trillian

Habu - you da man! :notworthy:: victory:


----------



## HABU

Trillian said:


> Habu - you da man! :notworthy:: victory:


 me da man? what you be meaning by dat you sayin? haha!!

my lame jamacian accent! haha!

hey, you guys like my new sig?... i laugh every time i see it!... it's crude but i think it's funny as hell!:2thumb:


does this thing here work?

i can't get it to work on my laptop... could someone check it?... i need some java download or something...

Ali G Translator


----------



## Trillian

HABU said:


> hey, you guys like my new sig?... i laugh every time i see it!... it's crude but i think it's funny as hell!


I do indeed - but more for the eye candy than what it says. :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Trillian

Yoo-hoo, Snakes r grreat!! You can change the thread title anytime you feel like it...:2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash

Hahahahaha... I like it!! :no1:


----------



## daftlassieEmma

i'd love to see a Trills/Obama stand off....


----------



## Trillian

Oh yes - I totally approve!! :lol2:

DLE - I wouldn't mind a stand off with Obama myself...:mf_dribble:


----------



## Trillian

So who wants to be my campaign manager? :2thumb:


----------



## Trillian

Yoo-hoo, Ash...: victory:


----------



## ami_j

i will nip into the fish section to thumbs up this idea : victory:


----------



## Trillian

Yay! :flrt:

How're you m'dear? I'm still laptop-less but my hubby is gone to a Rugby match so I'm using his - again! Oh the joys of being an understanding wife: "Yes, yes - off you go, dear. Enjoy yourself." :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Trillian said:


> Yay! :flrt:
> 
> How're you m'dear? I'm still laptop-less but my hubby is gone to a Rugby match so I'm using his - again! Oh the joys of being an understanding wife: "Yes, yes - off you go, dear. Enjoy yourself." :lol2:


:lol2: im so proud of you :') :flrt:


----------



## Trillian

Drat, he's back...so my posting will be intermittant for the rest of the night. :devil:

I'm going to give the laptop repair people hell tomorrow as I've been waiting over a week for it this time and it's the second time I've sent it into them. :bash:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Yoo-hoo, Ash...: victory:


I am goooooood ta  The "bad news" type stuff is just reptile related stuff, but still not stuff I wanna post in public yet :|


----------



## ami_j

Trillian said:


> Drat, he's back...so my posting will be intermittant for the rest of the night. :devil:
> 
> I'm going to give the laptop repair people hell tomorrow as I've been waiting over a week for it this time and it's the second time I've sent it into them. :bash:


awww send him to the pub?


----------



## mikemike118

*whats this about?*

nice thread...but whats it about?:lol2:


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> I am goooooood ta. The "bad news" type stuff is just reptile related stuff, but still not stuff I wanna post in public yet


Ah no. What a pity. I only have the laptop for 20 minutes so can't get into any detailed conversations just yet. 



ami_j said:


> awww send him to the pub?


That was last night...:whistling2:



mikemike118 said:


> nice thread...but whats it about?


Random stuff. : victory:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Ah no. What a pity. I only have the laptop for 20 minutes so can't get into any detailed conversations just yet.


Bummerrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ami_j

Trillian said:


> Ah no. What a pity. I only have the laptop for 20 minutes so can't get into any detailed conversations just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> That was last night...:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> Random stuff. : victory:


awwww send him again?


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Aye


Oh no, the poor things. :gasp:

I can understand you being gutted...



ami_j said:


> awwww send him again?


Have to give the laptop back again now...:devil:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Oh no,


Aye :| SO annoying. I am not quite sure what to do.


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Also, can you edit your post


Way ahead of you! I just realized that after I'd posted...so quickly edited. How many do you have in total?


----------



## AshMashMash

Now... 3. 

Need to do the others too it seems. GRR!


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Need to do the others too it seems. GRR!


So there's no cure, I take it...

Any idea how they contracted it?


----------



## ami_j

Trillian said:


> Oh no, the poor things. :gasp:
> 
> I can understand you being gutted...
> 
> 
> 
> Have to give the laptop back again now...:devil:


refuse :devil:


----------



## AshMashMash

Nope, and, well, kinda. 

Tbh, I cant really talk about it here


----------



## HABU




----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Nope, and, well, kinda. Tbh, I cant really talk about it here


I know. Sorry about that - I find it very frustrating too. :devil:

Oh and the "kinda" comment explains why you've had to edit the posts. I take it there's a link to someone on here. :hmm:

Btw, I read those _other_ threads and FWIW, I think you were dead right to post the first one as you had a genuine grievance. : victory:


----------



## AshMashMash

Kinda, but not totally  xxx



Trillian said:


> Btw, I read those _other_ threads and FWIW, I think you were dead right to post the first one as you had a genuine grievance. : victory:


And thank you :no1::flrt:

I gotta run to bed, night all xx


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> I gotta run to bed, night all xx


Night, Ash. It's been...enlightening. :lol:


----------



## Trillian

Are any of my campaign staff around then? :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

where have u been!


----------



## Trillian

ami_j said:


> where have u been!


Yes, I know I've been AWOL but between my laptop and my aunt's funeral, I haven't had a chance for the last few days. I'll see you over on the Night Thread. : victory:


----------



## ami_j

Trillian said:


> Yes, I know I've been AWOL but between my laptop and my aunt's funeral, I haven't had a chance for the last few days. I'll see you over on the Night Thread. : victory:


awww hun im sorry to hear that


----------



## AshMashMash

Soooo, welcome to the new fishy peeps, like MJ75 and Frase 

Come talk crap as well?

And old people... where be thou :gasp: *cries* Miiiiiiiiiiiiiike! :gasp:


----------



## Frase

lol have to love the randomless chit chat crap threads. Never knew trillian though : victory:

Theres been 1 or 2 new people lately seem to know what their on bouts though


----------



## _jake_

Heeeeeeeeeeeeereeeeeeeeeeeeee's Johnny!!!

:whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Frase said:


> Theres been 1 or 2 new people lately seem to know what their on bouts though


It's not about that! :lol2:

Else... Jake couldn't be here :whistling2:



_jake_ said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeeeereeeeeeeeeeeeee's Johnny!!!
> 
> :whistling2:


And there he is!


----------



## Frase

So whose the Mac Daddy on this area then? 

Can't say I've seen anyone to whom everyone acts like their the Guru to be obeyed. I know shelled section has 1, surely theres one here too? Hidden maybe?


----------



## AshMashMash

Frase said:


> So whose the Mac Daddy on this area then?
> 
> Can't say I've seen anyone to whom everyone acts like their the Guru to be obeyed. I know shelled section has 1, surely theres one here too? Hidden maybe?


That would be Snakes r grreat :whistling2:

He whips us into line when we're naughty...


----------



## _jake_

Ash enjoys the whipping :whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash

_jake_ said:


> Ash enjoys the whipping :whistling2:


A little bit :blush: I'm a good boy though :no1:


----------



## _jake_

Not what my Super, Duper, Amazing secret source said mg:


----------



## AshMashMash

_jake_ said:


> Not what my Super, Duper, Amazing secret source said mg:


I am not a good boy? :gasp: Who said that?!


----------



## MJ75

AshMashMash said:


> Soooo, welcome to the new fishy peeps, like MJ75 and Frase
> 
> Come talk crap as well?
> 
> And old people... where be thou :gasp: *cries* Miiiiiiiiiiiiiike! :gasp:


Jeez I can talk crap for england today. At work bored senseless. I've been seconded for a project since yesterday and I'm still waiting to be given something to do! Been surfing t'internet since 8am!


----------



## _jake_

AshMashMash said:


> I am not a good boy? :gasp: Who said that?!


 It wouldn't be a secret source if i told you? 

You are a good boy Ashh!!!
not really. But to help your self-confidence im saying yes. You soo wont know this is here!!... I soo win!!


----------



## AshMashMash

MJ75 said:


> Jeez I can talk crap for england today. At work bored senseless. I've been seconded for a project since yesterday and I'm still waiting to be given something to do! Been surfing t'internet since 8am!


A "project"? :hmm: Sounds suspicious :gasp:



_jake_ said:


> It wouldn't be a secret source if i told you?


But I am a good boy  And I always see white text!


----------



## MJ75

It's all pretty dull really. Booked christmas off with a view to going away, so have been surfing for holidays. Only theres nothing inspiring about so I'm a bit annoyed really. Should have ignored the OH and booked earlier in the year.


----------



## _jake_

AshMashMash said:


> A "project"? :hmm: Sounds suspicious :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> But I am a good boy  And I always see white text!


 Oh your too goood!! not
mg: people are actually talking about fish in this section! Funny that:lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

MJ75 said:


> It's all pretty dull really. Booked christmas off with a view to going away, so have been surfing for holidays. Only theres nothing inspiring about so I'm a bit annoyed really. Should have ignored the OH and booked earlier in the year.


The OH?



_jake_ said:


> Oh your too goood!! not
> mg: people are actually talking about fish in this section! Funny that:lol2:


Haha.. I am good 8)


----------



## MJ75

Yeah the OH. I should have pointed out that xmas is a very bad time to go away but have been to busy with stuff lately.


----------



## AshMashMash

MJ75 said:


> Yeah the OH. I should have pointed out that xmas is a very bad time to go away but have been to busy with stuff lately.


Editted out for nooooooooow.


----------



## Trillian

Frase said:


> lol have to love the randomless chit chat crap threads. Never knew trillian though


Heelloo...: victory:



AshMashMash said:


> He whips us into line when we're naughty...


Only if you're _very _lucky...although he's been AWOL of late. :hmm:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Only if you're _very _lucky...although he's been AWOL of late. :hmm:


He's been a busy bee too me thinks :gasp:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> He's been a busy bee too me thinks :gasp:


Who's that then?


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> Who's that then?


You! Go to bed!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> You! Go to bed!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Never under estimate my observation ability..... I do it for a living.


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> Never under estimate my observation ability..... I do it for a living.


Haha... bed time Mr, run! :whip: I have nothing to hide :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> Haha... bed time Mr, run! :whip: I have nothing to hide :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Good job too, you'd be crap at trying to hide it! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> Good job too, you'd be crap at trying to hide it! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Only from you :flrt:

:lol2:


----------



## MJ75

This threads very quiet............


----------



## AshMashMash

You're very quiet...


----------



## Frase

I was expecting more comments on the photos damn quiet threads nowadays! Except for my defensiveness all over them!!! :whip::whip:

By the way, neither of you showed me exactly how i was defensive  I've just had myself another dose of this horrible tasting crap so now i'm sittin here feelin sorry for myself trying to persuade the receptionist that its in her best interests that she makes th coffee and not me as i might potentially spread the flu


----------



## MJ75

I'm in the office so I can't view pictures if they're hosted of the forum. Therefore I can't comment. You worry way to much Matt.......
Don't go all defensive on my now........


----------



## AshMashMash

Frase said:


> I was expecting more comments on the photos damn quiet threads nowadays!


Nowadays?! Since July? :lol2:

It's always quiet in here...


----------



## Frase

lol. one more defence comment ima track you all down and pick you all off one by one 

Im not sure if when u say this worry thing your pullin my donga or serious, if you are serious then please let me assure you, i dont worry about anything on here haha. I'm nakered n feel crap so humor = gone at the moment as i had a rep come to my office today and took me out in the freezing cold for over an hour why he laid a sample of bitumen on the floor, Grrrrrrr:devil:


----------



## Frase

AshMashMash said:


> Nowadays?! Since July? :lol2:
> 
> It's always quiet in here...


 
I guess so lol. and yeah i say nowadays because in July when i joined, there was always certain people just generally trolling around lol. Now i'm just a lonely troll with MJ running around here like a playground : victory:


----------



## MJ75

AshMashMash said:


> Nowadays?! Since July? :lol2:
> 
> It's always quiet in here...


I blame Matt. He talks up discussion into arguments and puts people off posting. If anyone mentions him he becomes paranoid and makes the forum look unfriendly..... :devil:


----------



## AshMashMash

Frase said:


> I guess so lol. and yeah i say nowadays because in July when i joined, there was always certain people just generally trolling around lol. Now i'm just a lonely troll with MJ running around here like a playground : victory:


Who was around in July?


----------



## Frase

:blush: im finally given credit for something!


----------



## Frase

AshMashMash said:


> Who was around in July?


 
hmmm i tend to remember seeing more posts from esfa, marie, marina i think also time to time.


Maybe i just need to open a few more new threads:

How many Oscars can i put in a 25ltr bowl?
Does this setup sound right: 26 Angels, 14 Discus, 10 guppie and 4 male fighters?
Is there something wrong with my fish? --- He has been floating upside down for over 3 days now, although he gets lively when hes next to my air pump but he doesnt seem to be eating....


----------



## Lego

Frase said:


> Is there something wrong with my fish? --- He has been floating upside down for over 3 days now, although he gets lively when hes next to my air pump but he doesnt seem to be eating....


:lol2:


----------



## Frase

: victory:


----------



## MJ75

Frase said:


> hmmm i tend to remember seeing more posts from esfa, marie, marina i think also time to time.
> 
> 
> Maybe i just need to open a few more new threads:
> 
> How many Oscars can i put in a 25ltr bowl?
> Does this setup sound right: 26 Angels, 14 Discus, 10 guppie and 4 male fighters?
> Is there something wrong with my fish? --- He has been floating upside down for over 3 days now, although he gets lively when hes next to my air pump but he doesnt seem to be eating....


 
Add to that

How big will my common plec get?

Where are my tetras? My Oscar is OK (Looks a bit fat but seems very happy) could they have been sucked into my filter?

I have a plec. Will it be OK in my Biorb?

Why have my fish all died? They were brand new just like my new Juwel tank that I got yesterday!

How big do plecs grow?

I have an empty margarine tub. How do I keep a Betta in it?

Can you id this plec I just bought? Will it be OK in my 45 litre tank? Or will it get too big?


----------



## AshMashMash

Frase said:


> hmmm i tend to remember seeing more posts from esfa, marie, marina i think also time to time.


Can't say I miss all of them. Marina still posts now and again  More in Off Topic though. 

Face it... who wants to talk about reptiles all day? I have a good few posts, and very very few are talking about animals..


----------



## Frase

Oh Oh !!! I was wandering if anyone could help me out. I just put these 4 fish in my tank but they dont like eachother, i dont know what they are, can you ID them please? There in the water and have got fins n stuff


----------



## Frase

well its hlf 4, guess i should start doing some work before i go home. C u tomorrow sexy people


----------



## AshMashMash

Frase said:


> sexy people


Me especially?


----------



## _jake_

mg: talking whilst im not around... how dare you all!

I've got a new shmexi haircut!


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> He's been a busy bee too me thinks





Snakes r grreat said:


> Who's that then?


Speak of the devil and he will appear...:lol2:



AshMashMash said:


> It's always quiet in here...


We're more discerning than other parts of the forum. : victory:


----------



## ami_j

i might paint myself neon green ^^


----------



## Snakes r grreat

ami_j said:


> i might paint myself neon green ^^


GET OUT! :whip:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> We're more discerning than other parts of the forum. : victory:


We are! /boring?



Snakes r grreat said:


> GET OUT! :whip:


You get out! No one likes you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

Snakes r grreat said:


> GET OUT! :whip:


why :gasp:


----------



## ami_j

AshMashMash said:


> We are! /boring?
> 
> 
> 
> You get out! No one likes you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you get my little luv smiley for the sticking up

look like this :flrt:


----------



## AshMashMash

ami_j said:


> you get my little luv smiley for the sticking up
> 
> look like this :flrt:


Woop  Even if i wont sign your petition? :lol2:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> You get out! No one likes you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Wanna OT ban? :devil:



ami_j said:


> why :gasp:



Neon green?!? WTF!


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> Wanna OT ban? :devil:


LOL... I do not ^_^ :flrt:

I'll buy you wine?


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> LOL... I do not ^_^ :flrt:
> 
> I'll buy you wine?


Last bottle you bought me was cheap! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

AshMashMash said:


> Woop  Even if i wont sign your petition? :lol2:


you have your view..i have mine im not gonna hate you for it...even though i think your wrong :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Snakes r grreat said:


> Wanna OT ban? :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neon green?!? WTF!


why not


----------



## Snakes r grreat

ami_j said:


> why not


My thread, my rules. :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> Last bottle you bought me was cheap! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Probably... I'll buy you nice wine next time then? I think you owe ME stuffs now :Na_Na_Na_Na:



ami_j said:


> you have your view..i have mine im not gonna hate you for it...even though i think your wrong :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Haha, cool


----------



## ami_j

Snakes r grreat said:


> My thread, my rules. :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Trillian is president its her thread :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

AshMashMash said:


> Probably... I'll buy you nice wine next time then? I think you owe ME stuffs now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


O Really?!?!



ami_j said:


> Trillian is president its her thread :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Oh you have so much to learn...


----------



## AshMashMash

Snakes r grreat said:


> O Really?!?!












:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

Im not his friend anymore..... . . .


----------



## Snakes r grreat

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Im not his friend anymore..... . . .



I don't remember a time when we were friends.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

Snakes r grreat said:


> I don't remember a time when we were friends.



oooooo Jack, you nasty nasty man.... You wait... You wait... :devil:


----------



## Snakes r grreat

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> oooooo Jack, you nasty nasty man.... You wait... You wait... :devil:


Stick 1 more picture of me up and you might find yourself receiving a ban message...


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

Snakes r grreat said:


> Stick 1 more picture of me up and you might find yourself receiving a ban message...



Dont you love me no more Jack :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Frase

funz and moarz!! Morning everyone.


----------



## AshMashMash

LOL! I see we've had another name change... Jack! :whip:

It should be AshMashMash and Trillian appreciation thread, HUMPF!


----------



## Frase

haha. Shocking, the powers that be and their powergreedy actions!


----------



## AshMashMash

Frase said:


> haha. Shocking, the powers that be and their powergreedy actions!


Yeh, the baaaaaaaaaaaaaarstards :whistling2:

So what do you keep other than angels Frase?


----------



## Frase

well ash, ive just thrown up a new thread of piccs of my comm tank.

Angel tank has 5 angels and a plec.

comm tank keeps a mixture of mollies, tux. platies, albino cories, albino danios, blue neons, pictus cat, algae eaters, gold barbs, 3-spot/pearl/honey gourami's, guppies n snails lol.

Also got a male fighter in my daughters room

As a kid kept koi n stuff with my dad but thats one long time ago lol.

Bout you mate?


----------



## AshMashMash

Coolcool 

Currently... I have some pond fish at my mums house; about 1-2 bazillion goldfish. Maybe 3 bazillion. 

Other than that, nothing. In the past, I have kept various tropical community tanks of various sizes, malawi cichlids, bred a few cichlids, some frontosas and things, gorgeous big syno catfish. And had a marine tank for a couple of years with some clowns, wrasses, yellow tang, pygmy angel fish and things  And lots of awesomely cute hermit crabs and whatnot. 

All had to go when I came to uni though...


----------



## Frase

yeah aint uni a kick in the bollox!

I've just started my degree now i got 3 years to go until im fully qualified and hopefully RICS accredited lol. Already done 4 years of BTEC and HNC to get here /sigh

Id like to try a marine but thats ALOT of time energy and money lol. And then theres the fact ive got absolutely nowhere to put anything else.

In the future i'd like to try n get a bookshelf like rack full of male fighters in their own 3/4gal tanks lol. But thats most likely nvr gonna happen.


----------



## AshMashMash

What you studying at uni?

Yeh, marines are wicked, but a lot of money, and more effort. My tank cost me somewhere in the region of £1500 over a good few years of buying the stuff to set it up (I was only a student!). 

It was nice, open topped, with metal halides. I had it two years before strippiung it down again, which is just about the time it was finally settling out and becoming properly mature! Which is such a shame. 

Here's on of those cheeky hermits, so cute!










And some fishy wishies:




























Purty coral










Waiting for dinner!










And the whole tank, not sure how long it'd been set up here:


----------



## Frase

Mate it looks amazing i'm currently drooling and wishing lol.

Im studying a degree in Quantity Surveying. It isnt something i planned on doing but i was offered a job at my dads place whilst on study leave for GCSE's and just snapped it up for extra money, then i found out the catch lol. off to college i went n never looked back.

At the moment i am more an estimator than a QS, i also am responsible for all the health and safety, quality assurance and general information/enquries for a bloke who owns two companies (i work under both of them) so it gets a bit frustarting and hectic at the best of times >.<'

Bout U


----------



## AshMashMash

Thanks :no1: I did like that tank. 



Frase said:


> Im studying a degree in Quantity Surveying.





Frase said:


> It isnt something i *planned *on doing


Badum tish!! :lol2:
I'm a vet student  In 4th year now...


----------



## Frase

vet student, my kid bro wanted to do that but he was a pratt at school. hes a clever lad he jsut used to **** about far too much, stupid little turd. Its horrible to see, hes not dossing, he does work at Next bt the kid is capable of so much more it frustrates me like a flea in the end of your knob would....havent had that myself but id assume thats pretty ****ing annoying too


----------



## AshMashMash

Aww, damn him. Tis a hard course, but will be worth it in the end. This and another year to go for me 

Also... watch your language you


----------



## Frase

Aye i know i get carried away its just because of how annoyed it makes me lol.

He is capable and would put the time in, but now he cant get on it without going back and doing a couple of things he has no interest in. hes one of them, if it aint sumert he wants to do, it wont be done very well, simple as 

And yeah, i jumped onto yr3 of a 5yr course because i completed my HNC at another college.


----------



## AshMashMash

Ah wicked, get in!


----------



## Frase

I've decided, the thing that will make me 100% believe that snakes is grreat and should be appreciated, is if he gets me a nice free tank and full setup so i can play with breeding projects :whistling2:

Or maybe i should do what the guy on fish classifieds did, claim i'm a Doctor at a uni or somert and say we are looking for donations of tanks to help us with teaching our students this that n the other.


----------



## AshMashMash

I think he should buy us all things of our choice :no1:


----------



## Frase

yeah but me first, then when funds run out im already sorted!


----------



## AshMashMash

We'll have to see what he says about it :whistling2:


----------



## Frase

failing that, your my fallback ash


----------



## AshMashMash

I dont have any money!


----------



## Frase

then regulate my friend, think outside the box, you have a body...sell it. failing that, maybe i cud use your moms pond for fishing, im sure id catch something amongst 3 bazillion fish :S


----------



## _jake_

Morning... School was shiyt!


----------



## Frase

best days of your life, u realise it once there over kiddo. I'm only 20 and i am thinking that way now. You cant get sacked from school for calling sick, you have no paying out to worry about, you got a shedload of gals your own age., i work in this office with me and 2 60+ year old women.........


----------



## _jake_

lool... I'm doing all my qualifications... had the level 1 one test today... 20/20 Woop!!

School is onnly good for social side of things loool.... booooooring otherwise!


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> It should be AshMashMash and Trillian appreciation thread, HUMPF!


Abso-fuppin'-lutely! :no1:



AshMashMash said:


> I had it two years before stripping it down again


:gasp: Why?? It looked just fab...:whip:


----------



## Frase

hmm trill, wut part of Iland u frm mate


----------



## Trillian

Frase said:


> hmm trill, wut part of Iland u frm mate


Aargh! Txtspk...*runs away*





















Cork. : victory:


----------



## ami_j

TRILLY!





hi


----------



## Frase

not text talk im just ill n too tired and lazy right now to bother spellin proply.  i got like 80% of my family over in west mayo. bunch of farmers! lol


----------



## Trillian

ami_j said:


> TRILLY!


Ooh lovin' my rainbow name, I might have to add that. :2thumb:



Frase said:


> i got like 80% of my family over in west mayo. bunch of farmers! lol


The clue was in the "west"...:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Trillian said:


> Ooh lovin' my rainbow name, I might have to add that. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> The clue was in the "west"...:lol2:


awesome aint it ^^


----------



## Frase

lol aye ayed ok lol fair enuf, although in my book regardless of what part their from, your all potato pickers!!! hehe, my old man is only half irish so i decided he was just a peeler or somert

Night guys


----------



## _jake_

Morning campers!!


----------



## fishboy

Where is Jackaboo these days? :sad:


----------



## Trillian

fishboy said:


> Where is Jackaboo these days?


Lurking...:lol:


----------



## daftlassieEmma

the change in title confuzzled me


----------



## Snakes r grreat

fishboy said:


> Where is Jackaboo these days? :sad:


You know where I am... You used to live here. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

Hello Fish nerds :thumb:


----------



## Trillian

daftlassieEmma said:


> the change in title confuzzled me


I guess my Presidential campaign is over then...:devil:


----------



## daftlassieEmma

Trillian said:


> I guess my Presidential campaign is over then...:devil:


 we'll take it underground


----------



## mike515

Bloody hell guys. Is this still going? I only popped on for a quick look at stuff

Who's in the fish nerds now then?


----------



## Trillian

daftlassieEmma said:


> we'll take it underground


Oh I like that. Secret meetings in dark alleys and whatnot...:whistling2: :lol2:



mike515 said:


> Bloody hell guys. Is this still going? I only popped on for a quick look at stuff Who's in the fish nerds now then?


The usual suspects...: victory:


----------



## Frase

I'm not a usual suspect....:whistling2:


----------



## MJ75

I agree. Matt may well be a suspect, but he's also a little *unusual* at the same time. :whistling2:


----------



## Frase

i would comment back but i know that when your found dead in your bedroom they will be looking at me becuase of retaliation. :whistling2:

Must remember to wear them boiler suits


----------



## MJ75

And to bring a small army....  :2thumb:


----------



## Frase

again, any response to this can be seen as incriminating, i plead the 5th and stay stum


----------



## MJ75

Not as incriminating as your PM though...



Frase said:


> i already know where you live mj, i will visit your home and kill you in your sleep! my only regret will be that it will be done quickly


----------



## Frase

Yes, well, that does seem quite incriminating....


----------



## HABU

what's up fish folk?


----------



## Frase

not a whole lot dave.

Might be in Chigago next year 

Get them rodsa ready!

You all sorted? Is that picture you ni that gimp suit you ordered?


----------



## HABU

Frase said:


> not a whole lot dave.
> 
> Might be in Chigago next year
> 
> Get them rodsa ready!
> 
> You all sorted? Is that picture you ni that gimp suit you ordered?


 
chicago?.... well. that's just a hop and a skip away from me... 

bring a backpack and jump on a greyhound bus and swing by here... we'll do some fishing...:2thumb:


----------



## Trillian

HABU said:


> What's up fish folk?


Chicago's a lovely city although I didn't see much of it when I was there as I was only passing through but I really liked the skyline. : victory:


----------



## _jake_

Bump for the fishie nerds.


----------



## HABU

one fish guy here...: victory:


----------



## _jake_

Calculate how many fish are in that picture of the lake.... I guess.

12,500.

:lol:


----------



## AshMashMash

_jake_ said:


> Calculate how many fish are in that picture of the lake.... I guess.
> 
> 12,500.
> 
> :lol:


Jake sometimes you're so stupid.
It's clearly at _least_ 12,600. PFFT!

I'm not a fishkeeper anymore


----------



## HABU

erm, i don't know how to break this to you guys... but that's the ohio river here next to me...


another pic of it...










the bench is in ohio and that there across the river is kentucky....


----------



## HABU

AshMashMash said:


> Jake sometimes you're so stupid.
> It's clearly at _least_ 12,600. PFFT!
> 
> I'm not a fishkeeper anymore


 you'll always be a fishkeeper...


----------



## AshMashMash

HABU said:


> you'll always be a fishkeeper...


At heart, but temporarily, not technically!

And, nice river  I bet there's a bazillion fishies in there.


----------



## daftlassieEmma

AshMashMash said:


> At heart, but temporarily, not technically!
> 
> And, nice river  I bet there's a bazillion fishies in there.


 no goldfishes?

i went to Loch Lomond sealife centre today...in a Disneyland Paris coach :|


----------



## HABU




----------



## _jake_

I'm cool. I've jumped from country to country. I was at Slimbridge Wet life place, and if you carry on further up, there's a tiny stream parting England and Wales. I so jumped it, and sang 'England, Wales'. Yes, im cool.


----------



## AshMashMash

daftlassieEmma said:


> no goldfishes?


Nope! My parents have sold the house, and so I no longer have the pond!


----------



## AshMashMash

Let's all wish Mike a


----------



## Frase

happy birthday guy i dont know!


----------



## AshMashMash

Frase said:


> happy birthday guy i dont know!


LOL. Mike's not around so much now...

He "started" this thread :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Hmm... Im a nosey, hairy bumfluff!!

Happy Birthday mate, give your big, smooth and rather slimy big fishies a rub! :whistling2:.


----------



## AshMashMash

_jake_ said:


> Hmm... Like how Jack isn't a nosey, hairy bumfluff?


----------



## HABU




----------



## _jake_

Yay, first banning!. I'm a naughty boy


----------



## Trillian

:gasp: What did you do? I must pay more attention as obviously my fish parental skills are slipping...:devil:

Btw, I did laugh at your post on one of the other forums I post on. Now you know where I hang out most of the time. : victory:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Btw, I did laugh at your post on one of the other forums I post on


Who? 



Trillian said:


> Now you know where I hang out most of the time. : victory:


And where? :gasp:


----------



## _jake_

I do know. But forgot which forum now. Doh :lol:


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Who?


Jake. : victory:



> And where?


I'm sure your excellent detective skills could find it out if you really wanted to. :Na_Na_Na_Na:



_jake_ said:


> I do know. But forgot which forum now. Doh


I was wondering why you hadn't been back. :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> I'm sure your excellent detective skills could find it out if you really wanted to. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I have a feeling you told me once :hmm:


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> I have a feeling you told me once


Yep. : victory:

Btw, I've made a thread for us in Off Topic...see if you can guess which one? :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Trillian said:


> Btw, I've made a thread for us in Off Topic.


*loves*


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> *loves*


Inspired. :2thumb:


----------



## _jake_

I reeeeeeeeemember!. TFC!. Yay.


----------



## AshMashMash

_jake_ said:


> I reeeeeeeeemember!. TFC!. Yay.


Wow I totally didn't know about this. How comes I didn't know about this Trils? :|

EDIT: Jake... I saw your comment Mr!!


----------



## _jake_

AshMashMash said:


> Wow I totally didn't know about this. How comes I didn't know about this Trils? :|
> 
> EDIT: Jake... I saw your comment Mr!!


 Becuase *I'm *here favoriute fishie son:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AshMashMash

_jake_ said:


> Becuase *I'm *here favoriute fishie son:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I think this must be so!


----------



## _jake_

AshMashMash said:


> I think this must be so!


 And you know it


----------



## Trillian

AshMashMash said:


> Wow I totally didn't know about this. How comes I didn't know about this Trils?


You do now. :lol2:


----------



## Trillian

Yo, DLE...you still about? : victory:


----------



## daftlassieEmma

Trillian said:


> Yo, DLE...you still about? : victory:


 i have been called upon by the Great Fishy Mother! :gasp:


----------



## Grond

daftlassieEmma said:


> i have been called upon by the Great Fishy Mother! :gasp:


Great fish wife I heard.........:whistling2:


----------



## Trillian

daftlassieEmma said:


> i have been called upon by the Great Fishy Mother!


Yes were indeed summoned but then you vanished and so did my internet connection...:bash:



Grond said:


> Great fish wife I heard...


I really shouldn't laugh but...:lol2:


----------



## daftlassieEmma

Trillian said:


> Yes were indeed summoned but then you vanished and so did my internet connection...:bash:


 sowee


----------



## Trillian

daftlassieEmma said:


> sowee


Not to worry. Just we haven't chatted for an _age..._and I sort of miss that. So anything strange, new or startling with you??


----------



## daftlassieEmma

Trillian said:


> Not to worry. Just we haven't chatted for an _age..._and I sort of miss that. So anything strange, new or startling with you??


 i'm always strange and startling :Na_Na_Na_Na:

nothing that new tbh


----------



## Trillian

daftlassieEmma said:


> i'm always strange and startling


Well that is true...:whistling2::lol2:



> nothing that new tbh


Ditto although later on, I have to drag down about fifty boxes of Christmas decorations from the attic as I go completely mad around this time of year. It takes me about two weeks to decorate the house as, anywhere I can put something festive, I do...nowhere is safe, even the curtain poles have stuff hanging off them! :blush:


----------



## daftlassieEmma

Trillian said:


> Ditto although later on, I have to drag down about fifty boxes of Christmas decorations from the attic as I go completely mad around this time of year. It takes me about two weeks to decorate the house as, anywhere I can put something festive, I do...nowhere is safe, even the curtain poles have stuff hanging off them! :blush:


 :lol2:

our house is moderatly decorated, although it's a wonder the tree can stand it gets so much stuff put on it...


----------



## Trillian

daftlassieEmma said:


> our house is moderatly decorated, although it's a wonder the tree can stand it gets so much stuff put on it...


Yep, I have the same problem with ours - by Christmas Day, the branches are practically touching the floor...:whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Grond

Trillian said:


> even the curtain poles have stuff hanging off them! :blush:


So do mine.........















curtains! :whistling2:


----------



## daftlassieEmma

GNAAAAAAHRRR! i need tropicals back in my life!


----------



## Trillian

daftlassieEmma said:


> GNAAAAAAHRRR! i need tropicals back in my life!


Are your fish gone?? :gasp:


----------



## dan51

daftlassieEmma said:


> GNAAAAAAHRRR! i need tropicals back in my life!


my fave freshy fish has to be the dwarf puffer :flrt: a 35L with a couple of females makes an awesome tank...


...go on you know you want to lol


----------



## daftlassieEmma

Trillian said:


> Are your fish gone?? :gasp:


have been for a while  still got the pond going though



dan51 said:


> my fave freshy fish has to be the dwarf puffer :flrt: a 35L with a couple of females makes an awesome tank...
> 
> 
> ...go on you know you want to lol


no more temptations!

would like to get an African pred tank up again
but then again i never did try my hand with freshwater morays
or then there's the puffers
wouldn't mind getting back into fighters either
or just go old school and fill it with guppies?
Malawis are pretty cool
native species tank?
fancy goldfish! red caps are cute as hell
Amazonian set up with angels, or a huge shoal of tetras
those Channa bleheri were stunning


see my problem?


----------



## dan51

daftlassieEmma said:


> see my problem?


set up 10 tanks, problem averted :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Trillian

daftlassieEmma said:


> have been for a while...still got the pond going though


Awww, what a shame. I know you loved your ABF's...:flrt:


----------



## daftlassieEmma

dan51 said:


> set up 10 tanks, problem averted :2thumb::lol2:


i'm trying to cut down on my electricity :blush:



Trillian said:


> Awww, what a shame. I know you loved your ABF's...:flrt:


 i know  

how are you today Trilly one?


----------



## Trillian

daftlassieEmma said:


> how are you today Trilly one?


Not too bad, m'dear. My four year old is driving me mad though...he must have a list of about 20 things for Santa. I wish he'd just commit to _something_...:devil:


----------



## Grond

Trillian said:


> Not too bad, m'dear. My four year old is driving me mad though...he must have a list of about 20 things for Santa. I wish he'd just commit to _something_...:devil:


Are you not buying him all 20......:whistling2:

Mean Mummy!


----------



## daftlassieEmma

Trillian said:


> Not too bad, m'dear. My four year old is driving me mad though...he must have a list of about 20 things for Santa. I wish he'd just commit to _something_...:devil:


 haha! i don't know what i want, parents are getting impatient...my Mum asked me yesturday if i wanted make-up!!! :gasp:

what even is "mascara"? :hmm:


----------



## Trillian

Grond said:


> Are you not buying him all 20...Mean Mummy!


Just trying to teach the child the meaning of RESTRAINT!! :devil:



daftlassieEmma said:


> haha! i don't know what i want, parents are getting impatient...my Mum asked me yesturday if i wanted make-up!!!


Dear oh dear...:lol2:


----------



## daftlassieEmma

Trillian said:


> Dear oh dear...:lol2:


 i fear i will reappear after the festive season looking like this:


----------



## _jake_

daftlassieEmma said:


> i fear i will reappear after the festive season looking like this:
> 
> image


I think you'd look rather smashing Emma!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## daftlassieEmma

_jake_ said:


> I think you'd look rather smashing Emma!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

daftlassieEmma said:


> image


 Awww.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## HABU




----------



## daftlassieEmma




----------



## Trillian

:lol2:


----------



## HABU




----------



## daftlassieEmma

is it just me or is this place alive all of a sudden?


----------



## _jake_

daftlassieEmma said:


> is it just me or is this place alive all of a sudden?


Yes,

No,

None of the above?.


----------



## Grond




----------



## Trillian

daftlassieEmma said:


> is it just me or is this place alive all of a sudden?


It's just you. :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Grond




----------



## Frase

Grond, i really must say in that photo you have definately caught your better side buddy 

and yeah, this place is a bit hit n miss aint it, a flurry or crap or dead for a week or so.


----------



## Grond

Frase said:


> Grond, i really must say in that photo you have definately caught your better side buddy
> 
> and yeah, this place is a bit hit n miss aint it, a flurry or crap or dead for a week or so.


I'm even smiling for the camera! : victory:


----------



## Trillian

Grond said:


> I'm even smiling for the camera!


Nice sig. Flair, Grond. I may just steal it...:2thumb:


----------



## Grond

Trillian said:


> Nice sig. Flair, Grond. I may just steal it...:2thumb:


Feel free!

Most of them are a bit girly, but that one suited me to the ground!:2thumb:


----------



## daftlassieEmma

casual bump...


----------



## fishboy

formal bump


----------



## Trillian

Formal reply. How do's? : victory:


----------



## daftlassieEmma

Trillian said:


> Formal reply. How do's? : victory:


 herro Trilly one 

good ta, you?


----------



## Grond




----------



## Trillian

daftlassieEmma said:


> herro Trilly one good ta, you?


Yep. : victory:

I had to queue for two hours today for Santa though..._why_ do we put ourselves through it?? :whip:


----------



## daftlassieEmma

Trillian said:


> Yep. : victory:
> 
> I had to queue for two hours today for Santa though..._why_ do we put ourselves through it?? :whip:


 i know! 



...especially when he's coming to your house anyway :roll: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## hedgehog738

ohh a fish nerds thread:2thumb:


----------

